#ubports 2018-07-23
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> I raised on issue(enchancement)
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/788
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> Is it illegal in any country?
<ubptgbot> KeithColclough was added by: KeithColclough
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @advocatux, teach me formatting
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @advocatux, [Edit] teach me formatting senpai~
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ........what a name.......
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @strangerer, Paritally, yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In different places in the United States, either one or both sides of the call must be informed that they are being recorded
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also it appears that you didn't properly follow the issue template
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> Do I need to fill anything
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It'd be nice, it seems like you combined the issue and feature request
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> @strangerer, In Germany you should inform the participants, because it would be illegal to record them without them knowing it, if I am not mistaken.
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> @Daniel, I have checked the italian situation, because I record calls. It's not illegal, but you cannot let anyone else listen the recording without all participants approval.
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> But you don't have to inform that the call is being recorded
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> Anyway, I would not be happy if I found out that someone records my calls without me knowing it... … No matter if it is legal or illegal.
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> I understand. It's a difficult matter.
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> As far as I understand, the rationale is that as long as the record is strictly personal is just as like a memory, and you can't be forced to forget phone conversations. But it misses the possible misuse of the audio files, that  is quite different from plain gossip about some call you had.
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> Auto call recorder for UT … public poll … I want … ▫️ 0% … Don't want … ▫️ 0% … 👥 Nobody voted so far.
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> But I would consider fair an obligation to inform the other party. The fact that it isn't required just spares me an annoying conversation starter 😂 BTW, everyone should know that their conversation are being recorded by someone. In Italy we have Amanda for that...
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> Well, the last one was just my personal view. I am of the opinion that private things should stay private if possible. If I write a letter or an email, it is a very different Situation, because I am aware that letters or Mails are going to be archived. The fact that federal authorities may record calls is enoying by itself, but it do
<ubptgbot> esn't justify that private persons do the same thing, in my opinion. … But besides that, I still think it would be illegal in Germany.
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> You are right, it's illegal in Germany.
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> I have checked and the European union is, as per usual, disunite on this matter 😂
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_recording_laws
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> It's legal in India, even the mobile manufacturers advertise this option
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> @enriconia, This page relates to phone tapping not recording
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> Also recording
<ubptgbot> weixiehang was added by: weixiehang
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> I don't understand why a privacy-focused OS should implement a feature which hurts my privacy. Of course, there will be people who build such Apps if it was not integrated. But I think the possibility to violate my private sphere should not be part of an OS which is made to prevent usage of OSes which collect data of the users.  … Bu
<ubptgbot> t I have to work now. Have a nice day!
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> Have a nice day you too
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> In my opinion call recording is a useful feature. Think of shopping lists by phone or instructions of any kind. The privacy concern, though, is real. In my opinion, a fair compromise would be an app that records on demand and that plays a kind of warning "this conversation is being recorded" any time recording is switched on. Just
<ubptgbot>  my two cents.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Either way, @strangerer I see no need for a poll on the topic. It won't help the feature get implemented any faster. The best way to get it done is to contribute the code to do call recording.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, you're blatantly evading a ban.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> wait why
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was aravind/king/unknown/Deleted Account
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's used that name before
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, How do you know it's him
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I trust you, just curious
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, This, also the behavior is the same MO
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Demanding features and then pushing the topic a little too far
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Eventually it'd descend into upset with him defending and saying he just asked for a new feature and he's not a developer so it's our fault, etc etc. :/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also what is with all the spam on Telegram this weekend
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, it's interesting though, they don't post anything, they spam with their name
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's been a lot of "young attractive girl, click link" spam too.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> More than usual
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, aren't you interested though
<ubptgbot> Cosinas was added by: Cosinas
<ubptgbot> Stranger was added by: Stranger
<ubptgbot> <Stranger> @UniversalSuperBox, Iam Aravind/stranger/john
<ubptgbot> <Stranger> I agree
<ubptgbot> <Stranger> Iam not unknown account and deleted account
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh no not again
<ubptgbot> <Stranger> I contributed this os than any other
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> bye weird guy
<ubptgbot> Thunderkat was added by: Thunderkat
<ubptgbot> <Thunderkat> Mother fucking bitch Dalton fucking Ivan fucker ur asshole community and good bye
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Well, that was uncalled for
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Has anyone had luck getting Spotify or Netflix to work on a Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> banned
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Thanks Ivan!
<ubptgbot> PhilJeremy was added by: PhilJeremy
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> The hell?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> banned
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> deja vu
<ubptgbot> ChristopherNewton was added by: ChristopherNewton
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Damn that spam tho :O
<ubptgbot> <jcjordyn120> @geotechland, This
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> banned
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> could someone change the subject?
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Uhh, how is camera app for nexus 5 coming along?
<ubptgbot> <eskiy4> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1zE300xt.pdf
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @eskiy4, what is that
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> should i just ban you?
<ubptgbot> <eskiy4> @vanyasem, hunting malware document
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> how is that related
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> to this chat
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> okay, deleted
<ubptgbot> mucangjie80 was added by: mucangjie80
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> I would suggest to use an antishitstorm bot, like @AntishitstormBot.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Banned
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @garrogarri, Won't cheap Russian kids do?
<ubptgbot> laokuifei was added by: laokuifei
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> banned.
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Ivan, thx for your tutorial about setting Nextcloud wtih UT
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> you're welcome
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> you can ping me if you get stuck while following it
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Changed the channel from rc to dev on fp2 and now legacy apps are shown in the scope
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Also the scrolling seems to bi fixed
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> And some wifi bugs
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Cool 🐧
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @popescu_sorin, Hi, Popescu, some short video? pls, pls, pls 😁
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> When I try to import the photos taken with my ubports device using the Shotwell integrated feature, I get this
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Photojoe4, Devs are working in a plugin system for the browser, so I think we're closer to have Netflix and the like in UT
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> (Photo, 457x154) https://irc.ubports.com/0Pmgk04t.png
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> (Photo, 457x154) https://irc.ubports.com/tZ5RvznO.png When I try to import the photos taken with my ubports device using the Shotwell integrated feature, I get this
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @garrogarri, If I select "Import from folder" with the option to copy the imported photos, it works
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @garrogarri, [Edit] If I select "Import from folder" with the option to copy the imported photos, it works.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fuseteam https://core.telegram.org/bots/api#formatting-options :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ooooh
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Photo, 332x174) https://irc.ubports.com/hZsnKnHL.png @Fuseteam EDIT: this is more useful than the former link, to help with text formatting :)
<ubptgbot> <NS1647> Any news of anbox progress ?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @NS1647, No
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @geotechland, I think nothing new: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/611
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @popescu_sorin, That does look a lot better. Wooh!
<ubptgbot> caichuoqiang was added by: caichuoqiang
<ubptgbot> Antishitstorm14Bot was added by: vanyasem
<ubptgbot> cizhunpai was added by: cizhunpai
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Omg that trusty bot lol
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, btw if anyone is willing to write a proper regex rule for the names, you're welcome
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i'm just too lazy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it ban and then delete the message?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They don't send messages
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> neat, isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> crap
<ubptgbot> * mariogrip dont press blue buttons :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, Lol
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I'm reading the log of deleted messages
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I saw you! :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, the ones about our mothers?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> What
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> The ones where marius clicked on the blue button
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> didn't Leo/Aravind say some unkind things about mothers?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> He called me a motherfucker
<ubptgbot> <matv1> One day we will all wake up and find that bot has had enough and banned each and everyone of us 😀
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 309x40) https://irc.ubports.com/VdOjHnQn.png THIS IS SPARTA!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> lol :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Wow
<ubptgbot> Alexandra Alfred was added by: Alexandra Alfred
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @advocatux, **oh**___my__
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @advocatux, [Edit] oh my
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> aha!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @NS1647, it works on sse4 cpu's as far as i heard
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, i guess that's not helpful on a phone
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that's true 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> then again on phone its arm....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Daniel, The OS can't prvent the other end from recording your call. Proving you choices doesn't negate the privacy of the OS. If it was a service where recordings of your calls were all stored in the cloud, that'd be another thing though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well, i think the focus is more on freedom and choice, than on privacy
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, what's the difference between pro 5 and other phone on that front?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, the SoC
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah i think so too
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the SoC is what allows pro 5 to support anbox?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not Qualcomm, basically. Mir and the Android drivers and the simulated android drivers seem to have some trouble negotiating a color space
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> At least that's what Marius tells me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> @dohbee, Of course OS can't prevent other side from recording. But I don't see why it should be implemented on the OS itself, as it is very easy to compromise privacy. As I said this morning: I am totally aware that there are easy ways to circumvent this.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Daniel, having the feature doesn't change the amount of privacy of the OS, or how hard it is to compromise that privacy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> rather, not providing the feature likely makes it easier for privacy to be compromised, by requiring people to do complicated other things in order to do what they want
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> eh? is that the case on all ut devices?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but really, it's not a trivial thing to implement, so not a big thing to worry about at the moment
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Honestly if someone contributed it I'd probably argue for its merge. The person who proposed it is just being a jerk and that's why they're removed from the community.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, is which the case?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the color space  negotiation problem or is that a whole other can?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well, recorded phone calls are proving to be something very valuable in the preservation of democracy…
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, it's the case for qualcomm devices as i understand
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pro 5 is Exynos, and bq devices are MTK
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't recall what fp2 is
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah that's why only pro5 is supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> opo and nexus devices are qualcomm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well and anbox isn't a priority blocker for ota4
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so more important things have been getting more time
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> just curious
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> @dohbee, Good point. But dangerous if democracy is gone...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure. it's just something that is constantly being asked, and asking more doesn't change the status :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> btw do you guys think we could use kde-connect(like function) in the os?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it might be possible. iirc there was someone looking into it, but i don't know what became of that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm
<ubptgbot> <Akhilas> Moto g3. Halium-boot created without any errors. But boot failed.
<ubptgbot> Dsteve was added by: Dsteve
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Akhilas, you may wish to join @halium
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Dsteve, Hi Raúl, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed … There are language focus groups available too
<ubptgbot> <Akhilas> @dohbee, I'm already joined
<ubptgbot> <Dsteve> @advocatux, Thanks😀
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Akhilas, please direct questions about halium there then please :)
<ubptgbot> <Akhilas> @dohbee, Okay
<ubptgbot> qianglianshi was added by: qianglianshi
<ubptgbot> Kotheos was added by: Kotheos
<jaydemir> any Nexus 5 users here? I recently installed touch 15.04 via the ubports tool. Occasionally when I boot the phone it doesn't go past the google logo unless I reboot it. Is that normal?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> jaydemir it never happened to me with your same phone...
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @dohbee, Qualcomm Snapdragon 801
<jaydemir> fair enough. I just want to make sure I'm not seeing anything that could indicate bigger problems
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Jaydemir, that is strange. I'm using a Nexus 5 on 16.04rc and have not had that problem.
<jaydemir> It's intermittent and usually if I force shut down on the google screen and turn it back on it boots right up
<jaydemir> my only other problem is once in a while certain buttons or switches in various apps on the UI are unresponsive to touch
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Which apps?
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> Is it possible to run regular snap apps (targeted armhf/arm64) in touch devices?
<jaydemir> I didn't have very much installed. I know one case where I was using flas (internet radio), I played a podcast in another app, which halted the audio from the radio app (as it should). However when I went back to resume the radio the play button wouldnt work until I quit the app and went back in
<jaydemir> another time it was the wifi switch in the notification drop down
<jaydemir> a reboot fixed that
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> I have had a problem with the wifi not working after I've switched the hot spot on and off, but it worked after a reboot
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jaydemir, I have a N5 with 15.04 and that never happened to me so far
<jaydemir> maybe I'm dealing with a bad flash then?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I think so. That or something wrong with your N5 hardware
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm using mine for close to a year now
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Could be. You could always flash it again and see if it fixes the issues, just uncheck "wipe" if you have any data on the phone you want to preserve
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> And make sure you're using the current installer
<jaydemir> am I booting into recovery for this? and using UBports installer on the PC?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vdragon, No
<jaydemir> ok it seems to be going. I forgot to run the installer as sudo (for some reason I had to do that the first time). Could that be an issue?
<jaydemir> well it seems to be moving now anyway. Hopefully this runs better. Is there a gesture typing project in the works?
<jaydemir> reflash might have done the trick. Flas issue still happens but other audio apps dont have the same problem. Otherwise things actually feel a bit more fluid now
<jaydemir> does ubuntu touch run Java apps similar to the way Android does or is it completely different?
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> @jaydemir, I doubt that Java apps don't exist in ubuntu touch (as of now)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jaydemir, the default toolkit/platform is qml/js (and c++ if necessary)
<jaydemir> qml being the displayed stuff?
<jaydemir> I'm a noob developer working on an android app via android studio. I was going to use it for personal use as well but I'm actually getting tired of Android
<jaydemir> there wouldn't be a similar environment for Ubuntu touch development would there?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jaydemir, qml is the markup language for doing UI layout, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the old ubuntu sdk based on qtcreator might still be usable, but it's no longer maintained, and an equivalent replacement hasn't been created yet
<jaydemir> so if I can make a webapp with some html/css/js then I should be able to make an app for the device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's also the possibility to use cordova i think, but the plug-in to target ubuntu on phones is no longer maintained there either, iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unfortunately not a great time for app dev to target UT, if you need visual layout and such :-/
<jaydemir> I see. So the only folks making the apps are the ones who've already got all the tools and experience
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but there's a "clickable" plug-in for atom (and someone was working on a similar one for vs code iirc), which will at least get you a project template and the ability to easily build a package
<jaydemir> would the package work similar to a deb or apk?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you'll need to edit code to do layout and hook up the back-end and everything. no drag and drop widgets
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, click packages are based on the same underlying tools as debs, but function more like an apk
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as apps are confined
<jaydemir> drag and drop is nice but I've been able to use a bit of XML to get elements where I wanted them, at least in android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's also plenty of open source code you can look at from the system or other apps, and the qml components are pretty well documented
<jaydemir> very true. I'll have to look into that.
<jaydemir> is there an email client similar to something like thunderbird?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's dekko2 in the works
<jaydemir> nice. I also discovered a new definition for irony: Skype works on Ubuntu touch but won't work on Windows phone 8.1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm guessing the windows phone app is old and using the deprecated skype api
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> while using it on UT is the new web stuff
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @milkor73, here you go https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zzk4CvBaTk
<jaydemir> it all makes sense but I just got a giggle out of it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> openTTD yay
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Or if you work in the IT field and have a "they said, you said" fight.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @popescu_sorin, Awesome. I still can't see apps I've installed on my scope but nice to see progress!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yep, but i think in the future the apps will show in the apps scope
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/782
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @AlexanderPlaza, if you are in rc channel you will see that update and the fluid scrolling momentum back on wednesday update
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @malditobastardo, Awesome! 😃
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @malditobastardo, the scroll momentum is also fixed for the pro5 on the devel channel 😀 good job guys, really! this OS is becaming more and more exciting day by day
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> I'm about to test the libertine feature right now but it's already amazing what I can see from the @popescu_sorin video
<ubptgbot> <Jorge> @popescu_sorin, 😘
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @popescu_sorin, oooh looking good
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/unity8-a-project-that-uses-mir/7188
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mattbel10, It's weird, the libertine container creation seems stuck in a never ending loop.....any hint?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> it takes a while
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i think i've waited half an hour or so
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> oh yes you are right @popescu_sorin thank you...It seems if finished the process just now after nearly 40 minutes 😱
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> but I see it is still quite broken to install a package directly from within the Libertine app in System Settings. I guess I have to proceed from the terminal
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mattbel10, No, the GUI works but you need to press the Enter key, not the OK button
<ubptgbot> JonTheNiceGuy was added by: JonTheNiceGuy
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mattbel10 also if you press on the cogwheel and then info... you'll get feedback about what's happening :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JonTheNiceGuy, Hi Jon, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started !!
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @advocatux, but I'm trying to select a package from the generated list after pressing the "Search archives for a package" and I'm not succeeding by flagging the selecteg package...meybe it's just me I would infer.....
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @advocatux, [Edit] but I'm trying to select a package from the generated list after pressing the "Search archives for a package" and I'm not succeeding by flagging the selecteg package...maybe it's just me I would infer.....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mattbel10, You need to go back to the previous screen and press "install package from..."
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mattbel10, it's not just you :D you can't install a from search
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @advocatux, yes yes, this feature I found out, thanks anyway
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mattbel10, [Edit] it's not just you :D you can't install from search
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @popescu_sorin, oooh so how should I proceed? Which is the most recommended path to follow in order to install a package?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @advocatux, [Edit] but I'm trying to select a package from the generated list after pressing the "Search archives for a package" and I'm not succeeding by flagging the selected package...maybe it's just me I would infer.....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mattbel10, Click on "Enter package name or Debian file"
<jaydemir> running a Nexus 5, I took some video on the camera app and the playback is very discolored. It DOES play properly when transferred to my PC. Is there an easy fix for this?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, the video decoder won't correctly get its color space. Unfortunately I'm on the run and can't look up the bug for you, but it is on github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jaydemir, It's a well-known bug, you can use UT Media app to watch the video on your phone though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> With how much frustration in that bug Marius has confided in me, I don't think that's an easy fix
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ;)
<jaydemir> ok good to know
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jaydemir, This is the bug report https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/7
<jaydemir> UTmedia did the trick
<jaydemir> although I'm curious as to why it cant simply be baked into the default media player
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> See the bug report
<jaydemir> but I don't touch this stuff personally so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jaydemir, utmedia isn't using the default media backend, which uses the hardware. instead it's playing in software
<jaydemir> so it
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @advocatux, it works! I can see my app in the "Desktop Apps" scope hurray! Thanks @advocatux and @popescu_sorin
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> \o/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so the playback is more costly in terms of battery and cpu usage
<jaydemir> its making the hardware working harder basically?
<jaydemir> got it
<jaydemir> If I throw a bucket of multi color paint on the subject I'm recording, will it look normal on playback?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<jaydemir> no trip to home depot then
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It depends on the LSD module
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😋
<jaydemir> trippy
<jaydemir> anyone use the Hangups google hangouts client?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jaydemir, That app is looking for a maintainer currently https://github.com/timsueberkrueb/ubuntu-hangups/issues/70
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is it even possible for it to work still?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't know
<jaydemir> Instant messaging is such a mess now
<jaydemir> it was so much easier back when everyone just used AIM
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's better to chat about it in the OT group https://t.me/ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> tuhanhuai6 was added by: tuhanhuai6
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my we so need matrix(discord) server 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is matrix already
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fuseteam, #ubports:matrix.org
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> clicks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah uhh i haven't figured it out yet
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @popescu_sorin, thx a lot
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fuseteam, What matrix client are you using?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> completely new at this point with matrix
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You have uMatriks (fine) and Fluffychat (better for my taste now) apps for UT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i also still need to set up my UT phone orz
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fuseteam, Do you have a matrix account already? If not, probably the easier way it's to go to https://riot.im/app/#/home and create an account
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i think i have one now 💭
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the first step :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> was bit afraid when it said "username already taken"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but then it quickly changed its mind 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> These are uMatriks #uMatriks:matrix.org and Fluffychat #fluffychat:matrix.org rooms
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i don't see the word "ubports" in there tho
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @advocatux, That's a weird user experience. I think we should look to change the explanatory text a bit. I must have a think about this.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @padraic7a, Yes, of course, but that app is pretty broken now and I'm just explaining some workarounds
<ubptgbot> GustaveJonah was added by: GustaveJonah
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Anyone here using Nextcloud?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @ignorare, I am
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @AlexanderPlaza, Thanks! I get some trouble when installing Nextcloud Server on my webhosting.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> To install it, I just have to open cloud.server.com, right?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Then the wizard will appear normally...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> In my case I always receive this error: The server was unable to complete your request.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Maybe a permissions problem?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I am the owner of all nextcloud-files, is that a problem maybe?
<ubptgbot> NigelAldington was added by: NigelAldington
<ubptgbot> Abrahamarv was added by: Abrahamarv
<ubptgbot> Carlos was added by: Carlos
<ubptgbot> FaiezMarquez was added by: FaiezMarquez
#ubports 2018-07-24
<ubptgbot> cangpiaomei05 was added by: cangpiaomei05
<ubptgbot> shisongshang0 was added by: shisongshang0
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 504x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0E8j7DkZ.webp
<ubptgbot> BarnettRebecca was added by: BarnettRebecca
<ubptgbot> joseyosoy was added by: joseyosoy
<ubptgbot> xidizhang2 was added by: xidizhang2
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @Abrahamarv Carlos @FaiezMarquez & @joseyosoy, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too. … Enjoy a fresh brew cuppa coffee thanks to @popescu_sorin :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Hi @Abrahamarv Carlos @FaiezMarquez & @joseyosoy, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too. … Enjoy a freshly brewed cuppa coffee thanks to @popescu_sorin :)
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @ignorare, Me too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @BlueKenny, A lot of people are using NextCloud here, there's even a group https://t.me/UBports_Cloudsters
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @ignorare, i wrote an article about nextcloud for ubports
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i use it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/secure-cloud-storage-146
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> hey everyone I have a nexus 4 with the old ubuntu touch from canonical and am disk space full messages
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> in the storage utility it just shows the space occupied by "Other files"
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> would someone know how to find and get rid of the excessively large file on the phone?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Christopher, My advice is to make a backup of the files you want to keep, and install UBports :) … Anyway, the quickest way to get an idea of what are those large files, is running somethin like `find ~ -size +3M` in your terminal (you cam change that number for other sizes). If you want a more detailed output, there are a
<ubptgbot> lot of tutorials in internet. Search for something like "find large files on linux"
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> it looks like the /home/phablet/.cache directory is 6.1G...
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> lots of log files inside
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I wonder if its safe to just rm *log
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can delete everything in `~ .cache` No problem at allo. It's a good idea to reboot the phone after doing it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] You can delete everything in `~ .cache` No problem at all. It's a good idea to reboot the phone after doing it
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> thanks I deleted .cache and am restarting
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> ubuntu tokuch on the nexus 4 —pretty good
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I'm surprised it didn't have more success
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, it was good in Canonical times, and it's way better in UBports times 👍
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I have ubports on a nexus 5 and do like it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the right answer 😆
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I just use the nexus 4 as an led time display using the clock app
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> so its not really important what it runs
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> but the .cache will probably become full again in a year or two
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> [Edit] I just use the nexus 4 as an led-style time display using the clock app
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> if I _did_ install ubports on the nexus 4 would xenial be recommended?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Right now almost everything is working as expected in xenial for the Nexus. Except the camera
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> So for that i recommend everyone to stay in vivid.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In xenial
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> With Nexus
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I must say I dont use camera that often :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> People should not feel that this is a huge roadblock imho
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> If you wanna shoot
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> tons of pictures
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> just get a DSLR
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> At lest that's the best solution, I think
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, I know. For me its not an issue neither. But another problem now is not having a native mail app. And well until 2 days ago there was the scroll momentum issue that was a big deal xD
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes good things take a while ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Adn the camera freezing can be worked around by switching apps briefly. So its not a 100% blocker to try out 16.04
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> True
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In the Nexus 4 is working now?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I remember the reboot issue maybe?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Anyways. Xenial is very close for being fully stable for anyone to use as daily driver
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @advocatux, Its a problem :p i can`t open any apps with a click on the dash  but with the starter it works
<ubptgbot> jiujiangtan was added by: jiujiangtan
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> does anyone knows if ubports can run on  nexus 7 nakasig?
<ubptgbot> <Sanjay_sakya> What about mi5 ?
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @Sanjay_sakya, Think no, I'm trying to make the Mi5s Plus port but I need to wait until mir-caf is working again
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Ubports 15.04 stable runs great on nexus 7 2013 wi-fi.
<ubptgbot> <Sanjay_sakya> @BlueKenny, I just want it for mi5 standerd version.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 25.04
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 15.04 is amazing
<ubptgbot> Tùng Phạm was added by: Tùng Phạm
<ubptgbot> <Tùng Phạm> Hello everyone. Im new member. Nexus 5 and Meizu pro 5 which is better than for UT?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @advocatux, libertine containers are stored in cache right? … or I just have false memories LOL
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @Javacookies, Yes
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Tùng Phạm, Hi, Meizu pro 5 is more complete hardware-wise, but I don't have one so I can't tell you any personal experience with that device. I have a Nexus5 and I'm happy with it though
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Tùng also take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome :)
<ubptgbot> <Tùng Phạm> @advocatux, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Abrahamarv> @advocatux, 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/k8HWRy9z.webp
<Tofe> Hi, is there someone around here who can look at https://github.com/ubports/android_bionic/pull/1/files and tell if it seems ok?
<ubptgbot> <Jorge> https://didrocks.fr/2018/07/24/open-the-cosmic-gate-a-beautiful-theme-gets-a-beautiful-name/
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> are we going to use Yaru for Unity 8? 😁
<ubptgbot> Pin was added by: Pin
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I think they wanted something for gnome that looked more like unity8's theme
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the plan was always to switch to unity 8 anyway, so yeah, copying the theme somewhat fits in with that
<ubptgbot> <notcake> Is it possible to make UBports for Huawei hi6250 chipset phones? … there are linux kernel sources available for it: https://github.com/HassanMirza01/android
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @notcake, If it has a workikg lineage 14.1 tree, then yes
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @notcake, [Edit] If it has a working lineage 14.1 tree, then yes
<ubptgbot> <notcake> @vanyasem, it does
<ubptgbot> <notcake> custom lineage tho
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Then hop to @halium
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> And start by reading docs.halium.org
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I'll be glad to assist you
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @notcake, Doesn't matter that much
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I once used a half broken unofficial tree, and it worked almost okay
<ubptgbot> <notcake> @notcake, this kernel works for AOSP-based ROMS
<ubptgbot> <notcake> lineage aswell
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I had to patch it a bit here and there, but still
<ubptgbot> <notcake> @notcake, [Edit] this kernel works for AOSP-based ROMs
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @notcake, You need device tree, vendor tree, and kernel tree
<ubptgbot> Precious_priya was added by: Precious_priya
<ubptgbot> <Precious_priya> Any one can help me out to flash my mi phone without loss of data
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Precious_priya, Wait wha..
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> We don't support any xiaomi phones atm
<ubptgbot> <Precious_priya> @vanyasem, Hmm ok thank you
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @Precious_priya, Keep an eye on the project though, maybe one day 😉
<ubptgbot> <Precious_priya> @VeryOriginalUsername, Sure hope so😞
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> there are some on-going ports
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> if you are familiar with kernel building, you could to try to port it yourself
<ubptgbot> <Precious_priya> @vanyasem, Yes I'm
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: If it has a working lineage 14.1 tree, then yes
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: Then hop to @halium
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: And start by reading docs.halium.org
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: I'll be glad to assist you
<ubptgbot> <Precious_priya> @vanyasem, How to know
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Precious_priya, well find a tree on xda?
<ubptgbot> <Precious_priya> @vanyasem, Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> this looks promising: http://doc.qt.io/QtWebBrowser/ qt has a mobile webengine browser
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mateosalta, it was feature 2 or 3 Q/As ago
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mateosalta, [Edit] it was featured 2 or 3 Q/As ago ;)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/48PljGbS.png
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> this?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> yes
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, which basically means "we already know and it's on the roadmap"
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> that would be cool, browser-ng needed a lot of work, might be easier to port a browser with many of those things working allready
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a lot more to it than just replacing the "default browser app"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and afaik "QtWebBrowser" is just a demo app of QtWebEngine, not a full web browser app option
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, correct
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> which is why QtWebEngine will be intergrated into current browser GUI
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> replacing Oxide
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yep, things like sharing, downloading
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> might be fun to play with the demo ui see if I can fix fullscreen from what they have
<ubptgbot> <Melodia> hi, what the best devices to run UT flawlessly ? i want to buy nexus 5.. and looking for alternate device before buy it
<ubptgbot> <notcake> @Precious_priya, wow cool
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @notcake, plz add https to your website
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> show some self-respect, letsencrypt is not that hard to setup
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (but well that's OT
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] (but well that's OT: @ubports_ot_
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] (but well that's OT: @ubports_ot)
<ubptgbot> <notcake> @vanyasem, I use free hosting tho
<ubptgbot> <notcake> it's not like I have something sensitive to me in it
<ubptgbot> <notcake> or something else rather than HTML assets and a page
<ubptgbot> <notcake> [Edit] or something else rather than HTML assets and index page
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Melodia, Yep, that's the one to get
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> @Melodia, I'm using a Nexus 5 with 16.04rc and it's really working well. Phone calls, texts, navigation, browser all working. Battery life isn't stellar (as I understand, this was the case when it first came out, so not an issue with UT), but the wireless charging makes up for it.
<ubptgbot> BjDTFNsQTYEs3 was added by: BjDTFNsQTYEs3
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> So my Microsoft wireless adapter just arrived. Time to see if my nexus5 can cast to it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, i wouldn't get my hopes too high there :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seems miracast doesn't work on android for n5 either
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, >.> really...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, according to a quick search on ddg anyway
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Mm well using the commandline, I can see that it discovers it so that's a good step
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> I am using windows to see if it has newer firmware for the receiver.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think it does work on android....haven't made it work on UT though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah I have one but I'm not 100% sure.....that's what I remember
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, https://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/accessories/miracast-t2510804 … Yeah seems like it does work.
<ubptgbot> <Pin> Where is the list of supported Android devices? Want to try ub
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> (Using miracast
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you know what...I'll try it....I'll boot android now 😁
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Pin, https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ … Here we go!
<ubptgbot> <Pin> @AlexanderPlaza, My phone doesn't appear
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ports must be created for each device, yes
<ubptgbot> <Pin> Anyone installed Ubuntu Touch on Xiaomi Mi A1?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are currently no working ports for xiaomi devices afaik, but some are being worked on. i don't recall if A1 is one of those though
<ubptgbot> <Pin> @dohbee, 👍 I hope they work in the mi a1, it's like the nexus phones
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it does work on android 👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 2560x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/OcdisOhF.png
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Javacookies, Awesome
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Well so far android and windows machines can work on it.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> I think it is just something on the todo list after 16.04 ships
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mmm, if it works on android, i would think it should work in UT then
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Doesn't seem to work at the moment. But I'm sure it's just needs a bit of polish. ^_^ 😊
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> So far I've noticed if I try to use the pause and play button on my Bluetooth keyboard while listening to music it freezes the UI of the phone.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> is it on xenial? media controls don't work since the beginning of the world 😁
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Javacookies, It's on 16.04. The volume up and down work just fine. The mute button works for the icon to change but doesn't actually do anything. … The home, application switch and right click buttons on the keyboard work as well.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> It's actully surprising how much of it does work out of the box.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mute sounds like a bug, probably related to the difference between 'mute' on normal PCs and 'silent mode' on phones/tablets
<ubptgbot> dorianvogel was added by: dorianvogel
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> is that.......casting?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Mmm interesting.  … Yes I've noticed volume levels don't follow a global value but as a per-application volume.  … Already have a few times where I put in earphones and when I think the volume low, put on the music app and have the volume quite loud.
<ubptgbot> Timboland was added by: Timboland
<ubptgbot> <Pin> Welcome @Timboland @dorianvogel
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @AlexanderPlaza, well, audio really needs some love in the future
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AlexanderPlaza, Not quite per-app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Much like Android, there are separate volume levels per type of audio: media, notifications, alarms, phone...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But the UI to manage them all is awful
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Interesting. I thought Android had it similar to iOS in that standard.  … 1) Volume for notifications/alarms/system/etc. … 2) Global volume for media/music/apps/non-system
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, Well yes. You just have to change level in right context, but it's hard to do sometimes
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> uVolman is the best bet now for that
#ubports 2018-07-25
<ubptgbot> <SALPHA8506> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gQYPDMbPDt/
<ubptgbot> <SALPHA8506> @SALPHA8506, ?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @SALPHA8506, @SALPHA8506 please explain the issue before posting random output, in order to facilitate anybody who is willing to help you (what phone, what OS, when does the issue occur.....). Thanks
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @SALPHA8506, That doesn't belong here at all
<ubptgbot> <SALPHA8506> UT with halium-boot
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Post to @ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <SALPHA8506> no ssh access
<ubptgbot> <SALPHA8506> @SALPHA8506, after 3-4 min device reboot
<ubptgbot> Buijten was added by: Buijten
<ubptgbot> <Krysier> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5UuTu5Eq.webp
<ubptgbot> kCglbwBwISNk5 was added by: kCglbwBwISNk5
<ubptgbot> <Yance> https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-donates-more-devices-to-ubports-to-keep-ubuntu-touch-dream-alive-522091.shtml
<ubptgbot> <Yance> [Edit] It's a great news https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-donates-more-devices-to-ubports-to-keep-ubuntu-touch-dream-alive-522091.shtml
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Yance, yeah https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> Is that an old nexus 7?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> With the round edges and the silver frame?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> Ah "The year of the Nexus 7 tablets is yet to be confirmed by UBports, "
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Nexus 7 has already xenial builds and just recently installed it on mine 👍
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> That's the 2013 model
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/aqIQMhFZ.png
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> (this is the 2012 one)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Yeah, I've got the 2012 N7 at the bottom of a drawer. Even with Android it is unusable. :(
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> [Edit] (in picture: Nexus 7 2012)
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @alan_griffiths, why?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> It was bought as a dev target and then abandoned. After which Android got bigger and slower with each update. (As well as being nowhere near as cool as UT)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, Same. And can't sell it either, because nobody wants them
<ubptgbot> rubentura was added by: rubentura
<ubptgbot> <rubentura> Hello! Ubports doesn't seem to recognize my device, even though "adb devices" does recognize it... TT Any help?
<ubptgbot> LorenzoTecchio was added by: LorenzoTecchio
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What device is it?
<ubptgbot> <rubentura> It is a mako/Nexus 4! Now I'm trying with my old laptop with Ubuntu, maybe 🤔🤔🤔🤔
<ubptgbot> <LorenzoTecchio> Ubuntu dir Galaxy A3 2016 arived?
<ubptgbot> <LorenzoTecchio> [Edit] Ubuntu for Galaxy A3 2016 arived?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and won't any time soon
<ubptgbot> <LorenzoTecchio> @vanyasem, Because? I Reeves it us beacus no posible?
<ubptgbot> cocosushi was added by: cocosushi
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Fwd from BrisPete: We'd love to support as many devices as possible. Unfortunately porting a new device takes a long time and there are only a few of us doing the work. More developers working on porting devices would mean more devices ported. This will particularly be true when the Halium Project is successful.
<ubptgbot> <LorenzoTecchio> It is a smartphone foor god mo
<ubptgbot> <LorenzoTecchio> [Edit] It is a smartphone foor god mod
<ubptgbot> <LorenzoTecchio> [Edit] It is a smartphone foor good mod
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Feel free to work on porting it yourself
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Javacookies, so is it supported right now or not?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it was definitely supported before and I was surprised there are now xenial builds so I guess it's back to being supported
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies, https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-donates-more-devices-to-ubports-to-keep-ubuntu-touch-dream-alive-522091.shtml
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rubentura, you might need to run with admin privs in windows
<ubptgbot> <rubentura> @dohbee, Tried it, but still didn't work. Tried to run on my old Ubuntu laptop, but it's so slow I can't even open a Google chrome page, lol. Trying from the windows OS, on the laptop still, which I used to mod N4 in, and if it doesn't work I'll try later on with something else :/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rubentura, ok, please join @WelcomePlus for more help with install issues.
<ubptgbot> <rubentura> @dohbee, Ok! Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I am noticing that the Nexus 5 camera in “selfie mode“ it doesn't work all the time. Its very intermittent. Does anyone knows if this was already reported ? I am looking for the issue
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/xz8rQVha.png
<ubptgbot> <rubentura> @rubentura, It is working, with the laptop windows 7! 😂
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> Might be a redundant question (i.e. someone's already asked it..), but: what is the smallest device UT is running on? Nexus 4?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, yeah it's amazing the news that comes in the News Channel if one subscribes, rolling on the floor laughing
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, same :(
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i can take yours if you pay me $50 extra
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> shipping is on you also
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, just put your dollars in the box of the tablet and ship it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh wait
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ha
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, that's not how selling works, is it
<ubptgbot> <Mensah> What are you guys selling if I may ask?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, That's a nice logo
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, I need an RSS version of this
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @PhoenixLandPirate, that was 'michele' i believe...
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> There are telegram bots which can create an rss feed of a channel. (Like this one https://github.com/MasterGroosha/telegram-rss-generation)
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] There are telegram bots which can create an rss feed of a channel. (Like this one https://github.com/MasterGroosha/telegram-rss-generation )
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @PhoenixLandPirate, This was the person: @mymike00
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> new regex for new type of spammers
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @JBBgameich, that.... is actually a pretty cool idea.. Maybe.  Or... we could just use Telegram???  That's like Telegram to email feature or something.  haha.. or maybe I don't understand
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @JBBgameich, That's really cool!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/jjnyJMZM.png It means that I can read the messages sent via news, next to my other Linux news.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, do you have any GNU news in there as well?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> or is it plain Linux news?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Its mostly UbuntuBSD at the moment.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ok probably this is Off Topic...
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> 3 admins having an off-top conversation in a middle of the day. that's.. interesting :P yeah, let's continue in @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> Hi guys
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> Is possible ubuntu touch x86 devices?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> oh oh! on topic question!
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Eds_Mat, yeah, someone from @halium ported to an intel device
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it was Ilya iirc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think the question is more "do you have an ISO image for my laptop"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which we do not yet. Simon's work to get Mir and Unity8 in Debian will help make that possible.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @PhoenixLandPirate, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> pirgon was added by: pirgon
<ubptgbot> Carlos was added by: Carlos
<ubptgbot> <LorenzoTecchio> @UniversalSuperBox, No it us impossibile
<ubptgbot> <LorenzoTecchio> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] No it is impossibile
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @LorenzoTecchio, It's possible, but not yet
<ubptgbot> <Carlos> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 5 and I can not. I did it with ubports but download and then it stays a long time in flash image and nothing happens and I do not know how to do it and what version works well in nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Carlos, Have patience. That step can take some time.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> BTW this is not the best channel for help with install issues. Please join @WelcomePlus if you need more help.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yes this is not an install channel, please no install stuff here.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, I didn't realize ubports was run by Vogons
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, 👍
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee, lol, I have one too
<ubptgbot> sangram_chavan was added by: sangram_chavan
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> Hi Supergroup, thanks so much for the latest update. 👏👏👏Every time my phone gets an update is like breathing fresh air. … It reminds me the project ia alive and that is improving bit by bit.  … Like Canonical good old days.
<ubptgbot> <notcake> @gab11010, what phone tho
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @PhoenixLandPirate, seconded
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> btw just curious which canonical devices are on halium?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> none of the supported devices are running on halium yet, afaik
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or rather, the supported images aren't based on halium yet. i think there are halium builds for them, but there are some issues still which prevent UT running on top of halium
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah i see, i remember seeing a tweet about nexus 5 running on halium guess there's still a lot to do on that end
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if understand it correctly tho if those issues are solved it should make keep them up to date easier?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure what you mean by that. but it should be much easier to add new devices once it's all working
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess caf is still an issue though
<ubptgbot> <Pin> @gab11010, That's what I feel when I looked at the website and the news
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the famous caf eh?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Thanks for the encouragement.  many are working very hard
<ubptgbot> Sultan Muhammad was added by: Sultan Muhammad
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> can I just share how much I love the new terminal?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1920x1200) https://irc.ubports.com/2euR8qtF.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> look at that beauty 😍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I want it on all my computers tbh
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, I tried to use it as my main terminal before but it wasn't ready that time, maybe now?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies you need to practice more your screenshot skills. Pressing up&down vol at the same time is tricky 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i do once all the weird input issues with it get fixed
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Javacookies, But I cant find it in the supported devide list...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that was the fault of the busted volume keys on my Nexus 7 😝
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mymike00, Flo is working, deb needs some time to decide
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> now back on my Nexus 5, it's hard to type on Nexus 7 LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> was deb suppprted before? I thought it wasn't really even before
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohniks is the only person I know of with a Deb and we're trying to do remote troubleshooting through an issue and it's just no fun
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks, should I reporta bug for flo missing at devices.ubuntu-touch.io ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies, It's not super clear tbh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mymike00, Probably
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @UniversalSuperBox, do you know whether there is a deb in the canonical donation?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> based on my experience though, Nexus 7 doesn't feel smooth on xenial like Nexus 5...well that could be just the weaker hardware and tablet more surface to render
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohniks, there likely is not, as deb was never an officially supported model
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, aren't they both 1920x1080 though?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> "never"? but canonical published images for it ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or is the 2013 nexus 7 still 720p?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohniks, There is not as far as I know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohniks, nope. only for flo. the old pre-ubports hoster of alternate images did have deb builds though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but, iirc, they might have just been copies of the flow images into the 'deb' directory
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah you are right, but different scaling I guess...don't mind my out of this world assumption 😝
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not entirely clear whether they're 2012 or 2013 either
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> ohhh. it's from ... whatshisname the multirom guy!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohniks, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, if there's a bunch of Galaxy Nexus phones along with, probably mostly 2012s
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> ubports isn't *building* the flo kernel or are we?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we are
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> just reusing an old kernel binary ?!
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> ha. ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we have to build the kernel, for the ubuntu specific patches
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is why devices that don't have kernel sources, can't have ports
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so I have multirom on my Nexus 5, that means I don't use custom UT kernel?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> well, we *have* a deb kernel without *building* it today
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> someone did it in the past and the binary still exists and still works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well sure
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> so, are we *today* in a position to rebuild flo kernel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't have to rebuild it daily with the rootfs. but if it's just using an old build, maybe it needs updated
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're reusing the Android build at least
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not sure about the kernel, but we're probably reusing it as well
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> when I last looked (long time ago, was hoping to reuse flo stuff to rebuild deb) I couldn't find it.
<ubptgbot> <tone36> ..- -... .--. --- .-. - ...   .-. --- -.-. -.- ...
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Who knows morse code?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i know off topic
<ubptgbot> <tone36> I need to learn it
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Can you help me?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is off topic. we have @ubports_ot for off topic discussions
<ubptgbot> Spleephy was added by: Spleephy
<ubptgbot> <Spleephy> Hello everyone : ) I would know if Ubuntu Touch is availible on Polaroid Pro Series x64 ( https://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/tablettes-tactiles-ebooks/tablette-pro-series-10-1-polaroid-midw245p-133/f-10798-midw245p133.html) … Thank's : )
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is not
<ubptgbot> <Spleephy> Tho 😢
<ubptgbot> <Spleephy> Do you know anyone other win I can install ? ;'(
<ubptgbot> <Spleephy> [Edit] Do you know anyone other than  win I can install ? ;'(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, Windows. You could try any Linux distribution for general hardware I think.
<ubptgbot> <Spleephy> they will support touchscreen for a debian based for exemple ? : o
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe,
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Maybe?
<ubptgbot> <Spleephy> I'll try x')
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm no expert on that. You might want to try one of their support channels
<ubptgbot> <Spleephy> ok, thanks : )
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem. Have fun!
<ubptgbot> <Spleephy> 🙏
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> Qué compraste?
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @UniversalSuperBox, Not by Canonical. Nor was bacon.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, I use it on all my computers :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/PwvpAIMG.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, what do you do when navigation key input borks?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, huh? not have any problems with it tbh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If nothing else, `ctrl+D, ctrl+alt+T`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, it constantly ends up with arrow keys, home, end, etc… not working for me, in my VM
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, humm, i dunno, but it have just worked for me.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, was that an u8 wm?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> since mir is not the nicest to use in a wm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, yeah, i've not tried the app outside unity8
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> well any wayland thingy does not really work in a wm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mir works pretty much fine there. just annoying that i can't change the resolution
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Marius... Virtual starts with a W. :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> last time i tired it had some vierd mouse issues, but was the same issue with mutter so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, lol
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait... Now you got me doing it!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aaaaah!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, where are your nuclear wessels
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> wm is much cooler then vm so :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> eh the mouse is a bit weird for some reason, but not sure if that's a bug in qemu or mir/unity8 with the cursor weirdness it has
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it doesn't do crazy software cursor stuff for keyboard. it should just be going through libinput to the app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway. 🤷‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, happens for me if i use any wayland/mir things tbh. x11 works perfectly
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, (in a vm)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, windows has some similar oddities with cursor. i think there have been some fixes for it in libvirt or qemu, but not sure if in a newer version than is in 18.04 or not. but i think that's more specifically just due to the fact that they're doing more cursor handling directly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> alas
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> right, x11 probobly has a driver just for vm's
<ubptgbot> <Dsteve> I will leave the group for a few days, I will be back soon💪💪
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, well, x11 is also designed as a network transport, so probably some room in there for slowness, which doesn't exist in fully local compositing, too. but yeah, not sure what the exact deal is with the cursor
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Hello
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> How can I install ubuntu touch in my tv box mx9?
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Does anyone know?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you cannot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not a supported device
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Bad
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> How sad
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> android based devices require specific ports to be built
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, support for a TV interface was never really done, so it'd likely be quite odd to use on a tv device
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it would be great if we could just build one image that worked on all android devices, but alas, that is impossible
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Whatsup also only works as a webapp
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Doesn´t it?
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Whatsapp and the great majoriry of the apps of Android
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> The most popular ones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whatsapp only works on android/ios. the web version only works while such a device is actively connected
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well yes, many apps are only on android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that has nothing to do with UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want UT versions of those apps, feel free to ask the developers of those apps to provide UT versions
<ubptgbot> <gamakatz> Ok
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I could be interested in a nexus 7 if ut works well on it...
<ubptgbot> imparker was added by: imparker
<ubptgbot> <imparker> Hello everyone!
<ubptgbot> <imparker> what sms app is avaliable for ubports?
<ubptgbot> <imparker> would signal work on it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, TextSecure / Signal is available in the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> For SMS, we have an app built in
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://open-store.io/app/textsecure.nanuc
<ubptgbot> wad rad was added by: wad rad
<ubptgbot> <imparker> wonderful!
<ubptgbot> <imparker> and is firefox on there too?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's not a touch friendly version of firefox built for UT no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the traditional version is usable within libertine though as a legacy application
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (which is only sensible to do if you connect to an external display)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Perople are so funny. To whomever it may concern, please read my answer about free speech and then understand that moderation is not censorship but our free expression of opinion: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1489/off-topic
<ubptgbot> <imparker> I moderate a channel. Free speech is important but if you join the channel and start posting ads and porn 4 seconds after joining you're getting banned.
<ubptgbot> <imparker> Do any of you have a link where I could get a meizu pro 5?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, looks in moderation history
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, he posted a couple links without context which were deleted. I wonder if that's what he's on about?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hmm
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> maybe. Was it in OT?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> On the forum
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> in the OT forum I mean
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, but our moderators are highly tuned to possible spam posts
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The forum gets a surprising amount of spam
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hmm clear
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> As I said, we are not obliged to publish everything what people want, even in OT. Every OT is in some forum a chit-chat place but you also dont spam your neighbour at the next table in a coffeeshop
<ubptgbot> <imparker> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NCQI0IT/ref=s9_acsd_hps_bw_c_x_13_w … Would this be compatable?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is not
<ubptgbot> <imparker> because note?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not the same device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not the same family of device, either
<ubptgbot> <imparker> darn, alright
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But in the Android world, every device is different. Even ones with identical specifications could have wildly different drivers and software required to make them work.
<ubptgbot> <imparker> understood. I just wish I could find where to buy one
<ubptgbot> <imparker> Would this be the right one? … https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_259930.html
<ubptgbot> <imparker> sorry for spamming the channel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I want to say it looks right, but I don't know if 4G is right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You are looking for pro5 only?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @imparker, just make sure you dont by the chinise version, thats locked down alot
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> the global version works fine, that's what my pro5 is
<ubptgbot> <imparker> @dohbee, Yeah. Based on the chart on your site it this seems like the highest end supported.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> for speed it would go for oneplus one, it feels alot smoother and faster
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> pro5 has an amazing camera though
<ubptgbot> <imparker> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Meizu-MX4-Pro-Gray-LTE-4G-Octa-Core-20-7MP-RAM-3GB-ROM-16GB-Mobile-Phone/323354629286?hash=item4b497014a6:g:0u0AAOSwkcFbEuKA
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The MX4 Pro is not the same as the MX4
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> oneplus one also has better ram speed, even though it has a lower cpu clock it feels faster
<ubptgbot> <imparker> darnet I'm not having a good time here.
<ubptgbot> <imparker> Okay. I emailed Meizu and I'll see what they have to say. Thakn you @mariogrip, I'll keep that in mind in case meizu doesn't pull through
<ubptgbot> <imparker> I'm still gunning for the pro 5 because USB C
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> also the simplest to get is probobly nexus 5, they are eveywhere on ebay
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @imparker, right, but keep in mind it's still usb 2 so its pretty much the same exept the port itself
<ubptgbot> Boom_boom_boom_boom_boom was added by: Boom_boom_boom_boom_boom
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mariogrip, Its possible, but really hard, I have the Chinese one
#ubports 2018-07-26
<ubptgbot> Iamvp7 was added by: Iamvp7
<ubptgbot> CosmosS7 was added by: CosmosS7
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mariogrip, What? Really? Ahahha
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mateosalta, me too....any issue with that chinese version? Is the 64 GB or 32 GB?
<ubptgbot> 15th Frank was added by: 15th Frank
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @Iamvp7 @CosmosS7 & 15th, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> has anyone tried rndis on xenial? … it doesn't seem to work on mine....
<ubptgbot> <15th Frank> (Photo, 701x770) https://irc.ubports.com/r4N1k70A.png 🔥2/1 - HT/FT ODD: 34,00🔥 … ⚠️ INFO 100% Join the telegram channel below for free ⚠️ … Telegram👉 https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFB9JaF3cXb9vxri5Q
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Hi @Iamvp7 & @CosmosS7, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too :) … (Edit to remove the spammer)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Always use this option for the Pro 5:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/95-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-4gbRAM-LTE-Unlocked-DualSIM-21Mcam-NFC-FastCharge-/272196027342?nav=SEARCH
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee, Unless the device in question is a tablet, but otherwise yes.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mattbel10, 32, seems fine
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> thanks. I'm experiencing issues with the wi-fi and GPS...I opened a bug report on GH but it is more related to the Anbox installation: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/774
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Ah, I'm still on 15.04 on it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Maybe try getting the firmware from the latest flyme?
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> Hi, after an "libertine-container-manager install-package -p firefox"   an "libertine-container-manager remove-package -p firefox"tells me that package it is not installed, but it is. I am on 15.04 stable. If someone confirms issue and tells me where to report I'll do it. Thanks.    Another: I think I read here that there is no
<ubptgbot> way to zoom libertine apps, at least on 15.04. has someone tried to install an x-magnifier?
<ubptgbot> ptjyawMnzRPM7 was added by: ptjyawMnzRPM7
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> how many matrix rooms are there related to ubports?
<ubptgbot> <Krysier> why😯😯
<ubptgbot> <Krysier> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Qz0vTLu0.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that is expected and what is designed to happen
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> jk
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> what phone do you have? that's quite a known problem with low ram devices like my bq E5
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I gave up so I always use my Nexus 5 now for browsing
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @JavierPuche, I don't know about 15.04 but on 16.04 I got that same error for what concerns Firefox. I'm not worried about because on xenial libertine is in development, so hopefully it will be fixed. I'm interested in the x-magnifier you are talking about by the way
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @JavierPuche, you can destroy the container and rebuild a new one after
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Krysier, The browser on 16.04 has some issues still.
<ubptgbot> <F_P_S> @dohbee, As a workaround I installed "browser next" from the store.... though it has other issues as well 😊
<ubptgbot> <imparker> @TartanSpartan, This is exactly what I need!
<ubptgbot> <imparker> I'm guessing there isn't a wire app on the store you guys got?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imparker, AFAIK, Wire is proprietary and they do not allow independent apps
<ubptgbot> <imparker> @dohbee, https://github.com/wireapp/wire
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Go for that phone @imparker :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TartanSpartan, ohw crud only 3 left i want one but i don't have enough money yet D:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> They constantly update their stock so don't worry if you can't buy it yet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imparker, that is a really weird license agreement that makes no sense
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, if you want a real wire app on ubuntu, it'd probably be best to ask them to create an app themselves
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess theoretically possible to build a wire app, and get push notification support into their server, but looks like it'd be extremely tedious to do so and work with them to get it done
<ubptgbot> <imparker> could you make a web app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and indeed, there is no wire app in the store currently
<ubptgbot> <imparker> all their client stuff is electron
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imparker, i guess, but it'd be very limited in utility for a communications app
<ubptgbot> <imparker> extrapolate
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imparker, "web app" on UT is just a link to a web site that opens in a confined browser instance. "html5 app" would be more like what electron things are. but electron itself wouldn't make much sense to use on UT generally
<ubptgbot> <imparker> So what do you think would be the best way to go about building one, if I was to undertake it myself?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imparker, apps are confined. without push notifications and all the work to do full integration, you're just using the web site. you don't get background processing or anything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'd say a native app would be best, with push notification support added to their server
<ubptgbot> <imparker> If I was to write a native app, what language do you think would be best?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if you just want to get something working, a webapp would probably be quickest
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> qml is the standard UI toolkit for UT apps, and c++ qml plug-ins for backend stuff
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some apps are in go or python though, with qml ui
<ubptgbot> <imparker> I'm not much of a programmer, but I think I could get something figured out in order to get some form of communication going
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> better join openstore or ubuntu app dev chat
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN this one
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and openstore chat requires an invitation
<ubptgbot> <imparker> @vanyasem, done, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TartanSpartan, oooh nice i got some hope
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm gonna assume that's the best version to flash UT on
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @malditobastardo, Thanks, I was trying to avoid it as I have thunderbird in the same container and its config without external screen was a nightmare I did not want to repeat. I have not still found a valid mhl cable for my meizu mx4 😢
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @mattbel10, There are many magnifier apps for x11 environments, i'll try and report as soon as I have some spare time 👍
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @JavierPuche, Mx4 has no Slimport and no Mhl
<ubptgbot> harishmanepally was added by: harishmanepally
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JavierPuche, you can't really use a magnifier, because each app is run under a separate x server. i think there's some issue with video accel too
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, xmir -x2 might work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is that an actually valid option?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> speaking of external display screens......... it appear displaylink has an android app i wonder if we can use this to our advantage 💭
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x240) https://irc.ubports.com/9thQzT9b.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, not likely
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> awww
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, oh, interesting. but too ad ual doesn't auto-detect if it should be used. also, what will happen when we switch to xwayland, if we were depending on that?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, wayland does it a little bit differently, it makes a own wm in mir, so we can change it these iirc
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (window manager)
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @dohbee, Thanks, i doubted about it so I will not try it
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @BlueKenny, I read somewhere that it supports micro-usb to mhl but it must be wrong ...
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @JavierPuche, I read that too (years ago ;) ) but after trying multiple times + read more infos about this phone, it don't support it :/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> indeed MX4 does not have MHL
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> Ok, thanks 👍
<ubptgbot> bren_rc was added by: bren_rc
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Fuseteam, What a great question.  In fact, the UBports Community Team is in the middle of creating an 'official' UBports Matrix Community which will include a lot of rooms.  We will also be testing out our own matrix server, which will be, however, a 'test server', until the UBports Foundation says otherwise.  So, in th
<ubptgbot> e next few weeks you can expect to see more UBports with more Matrix for the Matrix lovers out there.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> On that note, if anyone in this community has an active matrix room, and is willing and able to give us the admin controls, we might be able to make your room 'official' too.  So please contact me by PM if this is you.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> a room or a community? 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> walled garden with a ceiling
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> matrix community seems a bit barebones tho it does allow one to easily to find all the related rooms
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> are there many rooms to be added? is there help needed in that respect :3
<ubptgbot> Sergey Eliseev was added by: Sergey Eliseev
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Welcome Sergey !
<ubptgbot> <Sergey Eliseev> Thanks Mathijs!
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Ok mensen Sergey is nu lid van onze groep ook ;)
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Welcome Sergey
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Fuseteam, we haven't launched it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Fuseteam, are you willing to help build community?  We like community builders :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> depends on what you mean with community but yeah i'm a community builder 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Fuseteam, i tried create my own community so yeah haha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ```: make community … make: *** No rule to make target 'community'.  Stop.```
<ubptgbot> <matv1> hahaha
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh rodney wherefore art tho rodney owo
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone with a xenial device on front right now? I just want to confirm a weird animation thing that seems to only affect the terminal app
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it happebs when switching between the terminal and another app
<ubptgbot> <imparker> I'm getting paid to do some freelance stuff today, so I'll have the funds to get the phone!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> cool
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies, I'm switching between terminal and another app and I don't see any weird animation (krillin running xenial dev)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> really? it's like the other app slides to the left when you switch back to terminal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, you mean with short swipe to the left to switch between two apps?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> 😲!!! I guess it's because of the opacity of my terminal app...it's showing something that we shouldn't see LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, yes
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @advocatux, me neither but....wait, what do you mean by switching? a short swipe from the right edge of the phone?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, can you try turning down the opacity?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> switching, swiping, rubbing... I don't see anything weird
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I mean the opacity of the terminal app
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> With opacity set to 0 or to 100, the behaviour looks the same to me
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies can you make a video of what happening to your phone?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] @Javacookies can you make a video of what's happening to your phone?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> hmmm....I see....weird
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, yes! you are right @Javacookies, I can confirm to you! I got that strange behaviour: when you swipe from the right to put back the terminal over a settled showed whatever app, the latter disappear in a very strange way.....weird....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mattbel10 what device?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> pro5 16.04 devel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Unless I'm misunderstanding the issue, it looks fine in my BQ E4.5
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> heres a video showing it....apologies for the failed attempts 😅
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm comparing it with my Nexus 5 (vivid) and it looks the same
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies, where's the video? 😆
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I could test later on krillin
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's still uploading on my Nexus 7 sorry 🙂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No problem :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Video, 0s) https://irc.ubports.com/9SP8eaNu.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, so that's how it gets the surfaces to move around
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, yes, exactly the same for me
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's obvious on my Nexus 5 xenial but not on Nexus 7 xenial
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, i'm not sure if there's a solution for that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> other than maybe not having transparent windows :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so we need to hide it forever so that no one sees it 😆
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> let's forget what happened here
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/oyE33pMo.webm
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies yeah, now I can reproduce it. Also depending on the background color of the other app (and its content) is more, or less, obvious
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah I guess that's also a factor
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Another mistery solved thanks to Mulder, Scully & Kugi 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can just do it between terminal and the preferences window
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mattbel10 why did you remove your video? It showed the issue pretty clear
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> ooooh I thought it wasn't visible...sorry.....
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> I made it with my webcam
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No problem
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/g7ZKjuQ1.webm
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> 😝👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> \o/
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> shall we open a bug report?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fwd from Javacookies: let's forget what happened here
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> can we create a private bug report? so that it can be revealed in the future if ever 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/MVPpDqAN.png "Hidden bug with transparency"
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (but this is going down the OT way)
<ubptgbot> <imparker> I just want to confirm before I buy it. This is the model that's supported, correct? … https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/95-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-4gbRAM-LTE-Unlocked-DualSIM-21Mcam-NFC-FastCharge-/272196027342?nav=SEARCH
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is an extraneous bit of setup work for it, but yes, that device is usable with UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i hope you are in the UK or somehwere that matches the frequencies for the pro 5 too, or you're going to be very disappointed with not having LTE
<ubptgbot> <notcake> does UTports installer just flash IMGs to boot, system, etc?
<ubptgbot> <notcake> or it does something other than that
<ubptgbot> <imparker> I'm on verizon in the US
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imparker, you definitely do not want a pro 5 if you want to use it for more than a wifi tablet, then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unfortunately the nexus 5 won't work on verizon either though. :-/
<ubptgbot> <imparker> I'm not seeing on the page what bands it works on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imparker, i don't think it supports CDMA at all, and it definitely doesn't do US LTE
<ubptgbot> <imparker> (Photo, 734x194) https://irc.ubports.com/pLkXxV5w.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right. no CDMA at all
<ubptgbot> <notcake> My legacy Android-edition Meizu MX4 is semi-unlocked (TWRP is installed), so I wonder if I can just flash IMGs
<ubptgbot> <notcake> Fwd from notcake: does UTports installer just flash IMGs to boot, system, etc?
<ubptgbot> <notcake> Fwd from notcake: or it does something other than that
<ubptgbot> <notcake> UBports*
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @notcake please do not forward messages you just posted in the same chat group
<ubptgbot> <notcake> @dohbee, My internet is bad atm, so my client said that they did not send
<ubptgbot> <notcake> but allowed to forward 🤔
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't just flash IMGs no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to use the sp flash tool to flash on the original OEM Ubuntu Edition image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as documented in the install guide
<ubptgbot> <notcake> yeah, I know, but there is a way to load legacy UT by making system an .img (because /system partition sizes don't match on UT and Android editions) and placing it in /data, and then using modified boot to load from it
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> Are there any cheap tablets that have been tested and runs with utouch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 7 2013 wifi? bq m10?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Those are the only options)
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> ah ok
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> thx
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> Almost in the end of last year there was a discussion about telegram notifications,
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> That Canonical will shut their servers down
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> And ubports will have its own
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> Does ubports have one already?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> since the end of last year, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> push notifications for telegram still work just fine on latest versions of UT
<ubptgbot> abdulmahsn was added by: abdulmahsn
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Nithin Padavu, Wow you slept a long time
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> OTA-3 switched all phones to the new push server
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This was around Dec 21st or so 2017
#ubports 2018-07-27
<ubptgbot> Thariq Ali was added by: Thariq Ali
<ubptgbot> <Thariq Ali> Is this group discuss about ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Thariq Ali> Help me to dual boot my device
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's not officially supported by UT
<ubptgbot> Michael Stevens was added by: Michael Stevens
<ubptgbot> <Thariq Ali> Then help me install ubuntu touch on my device
<ubptgbot> <Thariq Ali> My device is redmi 3 pro
<ubptgbot> <Thariq Ali> I have try about 3 month and got nothing 😞
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ … This is the list of UBports devices
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @Thariq Ali, Unless you want to create your own port and add it to the list : 0
<ubptgbot> <Thariq Ali> @Lakotaubp, Can you help me with that?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> I will try and find the link to help you, but not me i'm affraid way above my skill level
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/ … Its in here with lots of other usfull stuff. Hope it helps
<ubptgbot> <Thariq Ali> @Lakotaubp, Thanks a lot @Lakotaub, but that link  not helping 😭
<ubptgbot> <Thariq Ali> What you think if I give up to install ubuntu touch @Lakotaubp?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> The porting info is in there but it won't be easy and as I said I would not have a clue 😀
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Don't give up on ubports get a second hand supported device and start there it's worth it
<ubptgbot> <Thariq Ali> @Lakotaubp, very difficult to get a supported device in where I live
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> sorry to hear that. would try for nexus 5 or One plus one they seem to be most common
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> good luck on the search and if you get one we will be here when you do. All the best
<ubptgbot> abdulmahsn was added by: abdulmahsn
<ubptgbot> <Thariq Ali> Thanks again for your help @Lakotaubp
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> glad to help
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Flohack, I don't get any TG push notifications on my Pro 5 with xenial. Should I file a bug report?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @TomasOqvist, I have this also but when i reboot my PRO 5 it works again.
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Xray2000, Reboot doesn't change anything for me.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @TomasOqvist, Oh i see wierd
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> The lasted RC or devel ?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Now on devel, but same thing when I was on RC.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Wierd i have RC and here it works not always as i told somethimes i need to do a reboot...
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Mebay there is a problem with the push server...
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> I think I will file a bug, so it gets investigated. Kind of nice not to be disturbed by notifications during vacation though 😉
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> hahaha
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @TomasOqvist I take advantage of your post just to ask you something....what about your GPS on the Pro5 on the 16.04 image? Is it working fine for you? On my pro5 either GPS is very slow to find the signal or it doesn't work at all. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Xray2000 the question regarding the GPS is also for you Rudi :)
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @mattbel10, To be honest, fps has never worked better for me on any UT device. It usually takes max 1 minute to get a fix.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mattbel10, Here it also works, but i need to say i never use it.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Unav in my hammerhead always have a deviation of 50mts from where i actually am
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In vivid it worked perfect hehe
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TomasOqvist, Please try to collect the log file from the push helper. for 95% of people notifications work everyday ;)
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @TomasOqvist, I found this issue closed on GT: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/665 if I understood well apparently you got it fixed for what concerns that denial access message to GPS but it is still very slow to get the signal, am I right? I'm wondering whether I should open an other bug report for the GPS on
<ubptgbot>  Pro5 or not.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Xray2000, thanks for reporting :)
<ubptgbot> NocturnalStalker was added by: NocturnalStalker
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @mattbel10, I just opened uNav and requested my position. It took about 25 seconds for it to get a fix.
<ubptgbot> T was added by: T
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @TomasOqvist, Yes here also. ;)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Thariq Ali, i believe the people in @halium can help with that
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @TomasOqvist, yeah, thank you and also to @Xray2000 I think my Pro5 is problematic :(
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mattbel10, Oh wierd....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mattbel10, how long does it take?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> if in shape it takes at least 1 minute, but now, since I installed Anbox, even after wiping the OS and reflashing a different image (for instance from RC to devel or vice-versa) I noticed it doesn't work anymore
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> Unav was the only app to grab the GPS signal
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mattbel10, Ha you use Anbox i think you need to wait for that as i have also note that it brake some things
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> yes that't true, but when I realized so, I went back wiping all the installation made with apt
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> [Edit] yes that's true, but when I realized so, I went back wiping all the installation made with apt
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mattbel10, Then it should work again i think.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> What i have done when a not with anbox and wipped and go back to ut was first install again android and then again ut, and i dont had any problem, but i also dont know if it was the corect way but it worked
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> [Edit] What i have done when i was using  anbox i wipped and go back to ut was first install again android and then again ut, and i dont had any problem, but i also dont know if it was the corect way but it worked
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mattbel10, you re-installed UT with wipe option, or you only reverted the apt packages being installed?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohbee, I also re-installed UT with the wipe option yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, then it should be workingi would think, if it was working before anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least, it shouldn't be functioning any worse than before. unless maybe there's some new interference in the sky or such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which maybe there is, given all the wildfires?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> yes, that's what I thought as well. But then I thought also it could be a regression in some ways but Rudi and Tomas confirmed to me it is not
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohbee, however it always worked in a weird fashion. As I told unav seemed the only app able to grab the GPS signal at some point...and just after, if I had other app opened with the same purpose, they also started to receive the GPS signal as well...but only after unav did
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohbee, [Edit] however it always worked in a weird fashion. As I told unav seemed the only app able to grab the GPS signal at some point...and just after, if I had other apps opened with the same purpose, they also started to receive the GPS signal as well...but only after unav did
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, i think there are some general issues with location service behavior, in terms of the API
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most apps don't receive updates, so they just query for location when it's needed, and will time out after 10 seconds or whatever.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and unav is always receiving updates from location service
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohbee, oooooh ok that could be one reason....but it's strange for example that when I open the Weather app, it shows to be searching for a valid GPS signal for all the time the app is open, but it never finds it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mattbel10, hmm, maybe there are some issues there then
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mattbel10, Dos you try to reflash to android and test it there?
<ubptgbot> GiaSen was added by: GiaSen
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> How can i start an Libertine app (with gui) from cli ? DISPLAY=?? libertine-launch -i xenial [command]
<ubptgbot> <GiaSen> hello, I have just ported halium to my device, how to test it with ubport? … I can't understand wiki
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @GiaSen, I think actually there are some issues running ut with halium...
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @GiaSen, It is a CAF device ?
<ubptgbot> <GiaSen> @BlueKenny, yes
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @mymike00, With caf, yes :(
<ubptgbot> <GiaSen> it's xiaomi redmi note 4, mido
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @GiaSen, Then you need to go to plasma mobile or halium rootfs, as mir with CAF don't work at the moment
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @BlueKenny, So far as I know ;)
<ubptgbot> <GiaSen> oh ok
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @GiaSen, My port is Xiaomi mi5s plus :)
<ubptgbot> <GiaSen> @BlueKenny, it should be caf too
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @GiaSen, Yes, ps it think after the next ota they will probably looking to solve the problem,hope so
<ubptgbot> <GiaSen> ok, thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @BlueKenny, with `ubuntu-app-launch $appid` you can use `ubuntu-app-launch-appids` to get list of installed apps. `ubuntu-app-launch-appids | grep $containerid` to get ones in a specific libertine container
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @dohbee, IT also has bash completion now, btw
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @dohbee, Thank you :) I only know ubuntu-app-list to show the open one :) thanks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @BlueKenny, does this mean without caf ut should work with halium?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @malditobastardo, Yes I tested GPS and wifi on Flyme and there worked nicely
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @Fuseteam, The oneplus one is also a Caf device ;) so it think with halium 5.1 and not 7.1 it is possible ? Eventually we need to ask How this port is done ?
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> (Photo, 1898x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/A8B0yby0.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm 💭
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the pro5 is a exo— samsung chipped device so caf shouldn't influence that one hmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if i wonder if that one would be easier to set up if halium was ported to the canonical devices excluding caf devices atm
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @Fuseteam, Jop I saw other ports that works
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> As far as i know Bacon has a half/hacked/ halium 5.1 set up :D but I m not sure
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Fuseteam, here's a full list of ports https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Aissue+label%3APorts
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ports as in ported?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> click on issues and check the status
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> ports as in ports.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah i see haha
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> now to cross check with the list from https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ i suppose
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm from what i can see 3 of the 10 has halium ports in dev 💭
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> on the other hand under all 56 ports 1 seems to be complete 💭
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] on the other hand under all 56 ports 1 appears to be complete 💭
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @BlueKenny, ah, I'm not an expert with halium and those stuff...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @BlueKenny, No official images are halium based yet. They're all using the older canonical setup still
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> now i know why ppl call ut ubports https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubports
<ubptgbot> Alfabeta14 Due󾓩 was added by: Alfabeta14 Due󾓩
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> come one guys confirm those bug 😈 https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/7
<ubptgbot> Dannygb was added by: Dannygb
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I will try to confirm the 2 SIM cards in FP2
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But I do not have any external display adapter :(
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Is it normal for the UBports Installer to have no feedback when installing to the MX4? … It detected the phone, I chose 16.04/rc (and wipe), gave it my admin password, and now the Installer is sitting with a spinning circle saying 'Are your ready for....'
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can start the installer from CLI or tail the installer log ;)
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> I used the appimage file. I've no idea if it's actually doing anything.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Look for the installer log, maybe is in something like `.cache/ubports` I don't remember now where appimage puts it. … Once you know the path to the log, run `tail -f /path/to/the/log` to see the output
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @ronnietucker, You can run the app image file in terminal. That would give you debug
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @advocatux, Spot on. … It looks like it can't get the MX4 toreboot into bootloader...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Then maybe you can try again. It's a good idea to try different usb cables and/or diferent usb ports too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Then maybe you can try it again. It's a good idea to try different usb cables and/or diferent usb ports too
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Sometimes the installer asks for the password then sits trying to reboot the phone, sometimes the installer asks for the password and asks me to do the fastboot thing.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/this-week-in-mir-27th-july-2018/7271
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @advocatux, Actually this issue has been there for ages. I've reported it back at Canonical times as well as in this era, just recently. Simply put MX4 doesn't allow for booting images directly from fastboot. At least that's the issue on two Ubuntu preinstalled MX4's I've had the pleasure to work with.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> So you are left with the old commandline Canonical installer without the --bootstrap option as you can't use current Ubports installer with it because of the above reason.
#ubports 2018-07-28
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> hm, can you manually reboot it into the diffrent modes, I updated my mx4 pro ubuntu editon to ubports
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @mateosalta, You can, but the UBports installer doesn't expect that - at least I haven't been able to use it to install UBports. … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/254 … PS. Sorry, I was on my phone this early morning (for me anyway) so I said I reported it - my memmory is too short. In the post-Canonical
<ubptgbot> era I've apparently only commented on an existing bug report :)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @mateosalta, [Edit] You can, but the UBports installer doesn't expect that - at least I haven't been able to use it to install UBports. … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/254
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @mateosalta, [Edit] You can, but the UBports installer doesn't expect that - at least I haven't been able to use it to install UBports. … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/254 … Though in the original report I made this seems to be fixed. I wonder if that's the case - it is true I haven't used the UBports i
<ubptgbot> nstaller since then :/.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @mateosalta, [Edit] You can, but the UBports installer doesn't expect that - at least I haven't been able to use it to install UBports. … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/254
<ubptgbot> alfabeta14 was added by: alfabeta14
<ubptgbot> Luyten was added by: Luyten
<ubptgbot> <Luyten> Do toi have à discord server for UBports community ? It will ne radier to work together !!
<ubptgbot> <Luyten> *Do you have a discord server for UBports community ? It will be easier to work together (I'm sry for the last message it was my French corrector)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We do not, and we have no plans to do so.
<ubptgbot> <Luyten> Ok thanks !
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Luyten, I don't believe it would make it easier, as the only app for Ubuntu touch is a desktop app, and we already have 3 ims to manage, and segregation of the community is seldom a good idea, of cause their are some parts of the community we'll never get because we don't have a, b or c, but you got to weigh out the
<ubptgbot>  benefits and the consequences
<ubptgbot> <Luyten> I understand it was only a suggestion but no problem ...
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Welcome to the Telegram group anyway!
<ubptgbot> DivakarRajagopalan was added by: DivakarRajagopalan
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Discord is not free though, either
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> Hi Oneplus one with 16.04 RC having problem with Camera it get stuck above all if using with telegram anyone else?
<ubptgbot> Nekura Kuroi was added by: Nekura Kuroi
<ubptgbot> <Nekura Kuroi> Please provide Microsoft Exchange support
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @prpleXist, There are a lot of open issues as you can see https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+camera and not only for OPO
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> @advocatux, thanks will not bother to upload a issue on blog the phone besides is wonderful very happy with the work done so far
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @prpleXist, If you have some minutes to spare, it would be good if you can confirm or not these open issues https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aopen+label%3A%22device%3A+bacon%22+label%3A%22needs+confirmation%22
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That search is just for issues tagged Bacon and Needs confirmation
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> @advocatux, tahnsk will do then
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thank YOU :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @alfabeta14 Luyten @DivakarRajagopalan & Nekura, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too :)
<ubptgbot> <DivakarRajagopalan> 🙏🙏🙏👍👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <DivakarRajagopalan> 😊👍
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Just a reminder there is no Q&A today it will be next Saturday 4th at 19:00 UTC
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Sticker, 280x512) https://irc.ubports.com/P97qVbr9.webp
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I was looking forward to it today, shame.
<ubptgbot> <Nekura Kuroi> Anbox for Fairphone? Is there a workaround?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Nekura Kuroi, Not yet. Developers focus is on OTA-4. Anbox updates may come later this year.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @jonny, What, it is planned to launch Anbox on Fairphone? 👍
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @jonny, [Edit] What, it is planned to launch Anbox on Fairphone at all? 👍
<ubptgbot> <jonny> As far as i know, Anbox shell come to all UT devices, if possible. But for now there is just a proof of concept that only works on 2 or 3 devices.
<ubptgbot> Fiona Cox was added by: Fiona Cox
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Hello. I'm want to flash an M10 FHD to ubports, and read that I need to reinstall UT first. I can download the ubports installer for Mac, but it looks like I have to use Linux to reflash back to Ubuntu Touch - is that correct or can I do it on the Mac? thanks, Fiona
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html have a look here it should help
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Yeah that’s where I was. It mentions downloading the installer for all operating systems and only mentions Linux when discussing how to reflash... 😕
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fiona C, Well, a VM perhaps?
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> So you reckon it has to be linux Rodney?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> What's the best language to learn to start contributing to Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] What's the best language to learn to learn to start contributing to Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] What's the best language to learn to start contributing to Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fiona C, If it's the sp flash tool, maybe. Not sure if there's a Mac build of that. There is for Windows though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, English?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Programming language
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @dohbee, Ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, C++ probably
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It may be helpful to have a goal before you start, such as a pet bug you want to fix
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you do I'll come on the journey with you and lend a hand when I can
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I find that if people have a goal in mind like "make switch in indicator work correctly" it's easier to target than "learn C++
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Indeed
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I'm thinking adding features like "double tap power button to launch camera" or "double tap volume up to skip to next song" or "volume down" for the opposite. But I just learned how to do an if statement in bash so that's a long way away 😉
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, I'm thinking adding features like "double tap power button to launch camera" or "double tap volume up to skip to next song" or "volume down" for the opposite. But I just learned how to do an if statement in bash so that's a long way away 😉
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is it though?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/TZ4eR5sf.webp
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, You tell me
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @amolith, ```if(powerbuttonispressedtwice){ … launchCamera(); … }```
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @VeryOriginalUsername, would it really be that simple?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Well there has to be a function that checks for power button press somewhere, so you'd use that code and change it to react when power button is pressed twice
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> ^ correct me if I'm wrong
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> [Edit] Well there has to be a function that checks for power button press somewhere (sleep and wake), so you'd use that code and change it to react when power button is pressed twice
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> One moment
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Probably put a time limit on it maybe
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Several moments
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Because then you will trigger it unexpected after casually checking the time
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (Sticker, 512x250) https://irc.ubports.com/bvnaj1U4.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's 1:20AM here
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, Amolith, it is that easy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You understand the concepts of "This is how I tell a computer to do things that I want it to do".
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, Yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So now you know... `if (user presses power button twice); open camera` is what you need to do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now the only parts of C++ you need to learn are the parts to do that.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> if(nameofthatthing == true){ … system(camera-app-name); … }
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Is that correct? 🤔
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> How do you find those parts? Well, it's more complicated of course
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, You in Deutschland?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @UniversalSuperBox, That's me awake @ 1am
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Wait how are we in the same timezone
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I thought you're in US
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, No... I'm sure we'll talk all about it in the next Q&A though. :)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @UniversalSuperBox, Is that related to last Cannonical devices donation?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Are you in Norway to fix the internet?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Really, I must go to sleep now. It's been a long day. I'm sure I'll have plenty of time in layover to talk about it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Stay tuned. :)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Good night then 💤
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Good night!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Thank you!
#ubports 2018-07-29
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Not sure if anyone has run into this issue. But I can't seem to remove custom wallpapers with the latest RC
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AlexanderPlaza, There are some issues with content-hub. Have you checked if that bug is reported already?
<ubptgbot> palein was added by: palein
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @AlexanderPlaza, that'll mess up our showcase real nice! :( make sure it's a good custom wallpaper when you set it ;)
<ubptgbot> Max imilian was added by: Max imilian
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @advocatux, [Edit] I’ll take a look. I was working on fixing it on our phone.  … I’ve posted a GitHub issue on it. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/803 … Not sure if it’ll affect the upgrade process within the phone.
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> hi
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> (Photo, 1360x768) https://irc.ubports.com/xkaNHJWJ.png
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> What is the problem?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Mehdi Abdellah, don't cross-post to multiple chats
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> your issue doesn't belong here
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> keep it in halium
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> thank you
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> 😡
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @AlexanderPlaza, When I first read your description post I got confused: if you are talking about the phone, there is no either 15.10 or 16.10 OS, but only 15.04 (nickname Vivid) and 16.04 (nickname Xenial). If somewhere you are talking about your PC, well yes there are also the 15.10 and 16.10 available
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @mattbel10, Oops sorry no. I’m talking Ubuntu touch 15.10 and 16.04.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> [Edit] So here is the full case here.  … I had installed 15.10 and added some wallpapers. Then I did a reflashing of the phone to 16.04 without wiping any data.  … Then I proceeded to erase the older wallpaper (because we are making stuff to submit to the cultural showcase) and noticed we can select photos but the erase butto
<ubptgbot> n is grayed out. Looking at it further the wallpapers were no longer within the .local folder in the user home folder. It was located in /var/lib/lightdm-data/phablet/ubuntu-system-settings/Pictures/ … Because they are located in var the end user is unable to remove them. To remove them I had to use terminal and issue a sudo rm -r … Originally thou
<ubptgbot> ght this was an 16.04RC issue it appears to be a 15.10 to 16.04 upgrade via ubports installer issue.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @mattbel10, [Edit] Oops sorry no. I’m talking Ubuntu touch 15.04 and 16.04.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @AlexanderPlaza, 😔 15.04 and 16.04 you mean for Ubuntu Touch, right?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @mattbel10, The only two main versions of Ubuntu Touch, yes.  … For some odd reason I always think it’s 15.10
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @AlexanderPlaza, [Edit] When I first read your description post I got confused: if you are talking about the phone, there is no either 15.10 or 16.10 OS, but only 15.04 (nickname Vivid) and 16.04 (nickname Xenial). If somewhere else you are talking about your PC, well yes there are also the 15.10 and 16.10 available
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @AlexanderPlaza, :) I suggest you then to change the Github wording so people don't get crazy
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @mattbel10, Already did.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> However I doubt anyone in this community would go crazy.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> Yes I know, I was a bit exhagerating ehehehheh but good you found that issue, I don't know why the folder changes after the upgrade...
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Maybe confused and ask for clarification due to my own stupidity.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @mattbel10, Indeed. the wallpapers should be placed back into the .local folder.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @AlexanderPlaza, +1
<ubptgbot> Gayle Bunk was added by: Gayle Bunk
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Has anyone else been unable to launch gnome-terminal in Libertine on Xenial?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Nor VLC. Going to file bug reports next time I can grab the logs. If people could please keep testing all sorts of desktop apps, hopefully the dev team can target these issues for OTA-5.
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Hi. Sorry not sure how this help group works - do I just throw in my question?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if you don't ask, you'll certainly never get an answer :)
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> 😉 ok. Trying to flash M10FHD back from Android. Downloaded SP Tools and Ubuntu touch image and ran, but it failed with a BROM 4008 error. Tablet continuously reboots now. I can get into fastboot/recovery mode just need reminder on how to rescue it from here please. (I had similar problems when flashing to Android last year but the
<ubptgbot> help page on BQ no longer exists 😕). Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @Fiona C, Was using latest version of sp tools on Ubuntu 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think you need to be in fastboot mode to use sp flash tool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also you might want to join @WelcomePlus as that's where installation questions are generally directed to
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fiona C, See https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html#install-on-legacy-android-devices
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @dohbee, Ok - the instructions on the ubports page are very wrong if I’m meant to be in fastboot. It says to have the tablet turned off.  … Is welcomeplus another telegram group?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @advocatux, Yeah that’s what I was following
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/09/16/ubuntu-android-installation-process-for-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-e5/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0   try this not ubports but help me out
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @Lakotaubp, Yup Nigel, that’s the BQ page that helped me last year. Sadly it no longer exists
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Yes sp flash tool needs to be started but device disconnected and off. Then connect it, it will go into download mode - a cool invention like with samsung, but an additional mode on the BQs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If you follow the instructions precisly nothing can go wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh right
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Flip that was useful shows how long ago I used it
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @Flohack, I did. And it did go wrong
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fiona C, AAre you 1000% sure you selected fw upgrade and not download in the dropdown?
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @Flohack, Yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok because then it should be easy, I did this with 2 E5 last week
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> As I say, I had v similar things go wrong when I flashed from UT to Android last year. Just a pity BQ got rid of the page that showed how to recover!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i did it once with one e4.5 like 4 years ago. so, my memory might be a little off on that ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fiona try this https://forums.ubports.com/post/10007
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Change the requirements for FHD)
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @advocatux, I’ll give it a go as far as I can. Developer mode was enabled before I started, but I can’t turn the tablet on anymore (apart from recovery) so will see how many of these steps work and let you know...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @advocatux, Btw which version of sp tools am I meant to be using? That post says 1612... which is the first download link on the ubports install page, but a few lines down on the ubports page it says to make sure you have the most recent version - which is 1744. Could this be part of the problem? (I used 1744).  … Just rebooti
<ubptgbot> ng and trying those steps now...
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Ok. I can get into recovery mode on the device but it doesn’t show up in adb. Can I use the recovery menu to get the tablet into the correct state for trying to reinstall with so flash tool?
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/muhvGz95.png
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @Fiona C, Have you updated the tablet via OTA?
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @riccardovidotto, It was running Android (no)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fiona C, I am afraid no
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @Flohack, Hmm... there was something I did via the recovery menu last year. Wish I could remember what it was...
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Maybe I need to contact BQ and see if they are able/willing to share the process they had before on their page
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We do not know much about SP tool its totally undocumented and unoffical
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And it can brick devices
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> So is there another way to flash?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Not if you change between Android and UT
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Fiona C, try to flash it again with same image
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> SP FlashTool operates on a low level, but this sometimes happens
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @NotKit, sp flash tools couldn’t create a port (and as soon as I plugged in the tablet it was continuously rebooting)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> you start flashing, then plug in the tablet?
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> I followed the ubports instructions. So I selected upgrade, hit the ‘download’ button then plugged in the tablet. Tablet kept trying to boot, flash tools said it couldn’t create a port
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> do you have ModemManager disabled? it can interfere
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> (The first time it failed part way through with a BROM 4008 error which led to this)
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Modem manager?
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @NotKit, How do I tell?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> sudo systemctl status ModemManager
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> (Photo, 1280x230) https://irc.ubports.com/kVbn0hTS.png
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> 😐
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> do I run the demon-reload?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I think you have it disabled already
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fiona C, That page could be explain it clearer but what it meant is you have to use the first SP Flash tool UNLESS you're using Ubuntu 17.10
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fiona C, [Edit] That page could be explain it clearer but what it means is you have to use the first SP Flash tool UNLESS you're using Ubuntu 17.10
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @advocatux, Ah - maybe part of the problem? (And yes, definitely needs clarification 😉)
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> So any ideas on what I should try? (Or shall I just see if BQ can tell me again what was on their page?)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> if you have Windows PC nearby, unholy variant could be to use SP FlashTool on it
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @NotKit, No, I use MacOS I’m afraid
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fiona C, are you doing this from VM or from live USB?
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @dohbee, On an old laptop which has 16.04 installed on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh ok
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Maybe I’ll hit up BQ support tomorrow and see if they can help 😉
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might have to ship it back to them at this point :-/
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee, nah, it's just unsuccessful flash, bootloader/etc is still alive
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @dohbee, I’m hoping not. As I say I reached an almost identical spot last year when going to Android and they helped me through that.  Not panicking yet!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well here's to hoping :)
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @dohbee, 😊 thanks for the suggestions though!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fiona C, I think this is the page you're looking for https://web.archive.org/web/20180118130643/http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/09/16/ubuntu-android-installation-process-for-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-e5
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @advocatux, 👍🏻 That looks very familiar! Thanks, I’ll look through it and see if I can still get (or still have!) the tools. I may have to take it back to Android before trying UT again
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, that's an archived copy but the instructions should work still. … Good luck !!
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/DI0vhXc0.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> o_O
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what does that furniture have to do with ubports, Dave ?
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> Camera and Telegram problem - seems to work though haven't had to shut OPP down.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'd suggest maybe the best way to debug that is perhaps not to post arbitrary pictures to the discussion group with over 1600 members in it, especially without any context :)
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> Yes it should have gone to my partner - need more practice with Telegram.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Now you can practice how to delete pictures in Telegram :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Okay, let me help you
#ubports 2019-07-22
<ubptgbot> i6Shot was added by: i6Shot
<ubptgbot> Carlos Nuno Portu51 was added by: Carlos Nuno Portu51
<ubptgbot> Shikhar Khandelwal was added by: Shikhar Khandelwal
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Welcome to all the newcomers! Please take a look to https://ubports.com/meet-the-community to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too :)
<wozencro1t> Is signal working on ubports?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wozencro1t [Is signal working on ubports?], Yes, more or less. You can try https://open-store.io/app/textsecure.nanuc
<wozencro1t> advocatux: Indeed, there is signal in the store, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<wozencro1t> Interestingly there is no Jami in the store, which works on linux in general
<ubptgbot> <Jimmy_T> app dev
<ubptgbot> GoProgrammer was added by: GoProgrammer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wozencro1t [Interestingly there is no Jami in the store, which works on linux in general], anyone is welcome to build a native converged app for it. apps designed for traditional PC linux do not tend to work well on mobile platforms
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and indeed the "official" "linux" clients are either gnome or electron
<ubptgbot> <Jimmy_T> @DiogoConstantino @cibersheep I enjoyed your first app dev podcast.  I'm looking forward to listening to more episodes.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> great
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> thank you for your words
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Hi, … Im new to Ubuntu. I have meizo 5 pro ubuntu edition.   … As 2017 no update , i dont use it any more. Now can i update it?! What should i do? Tq
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to flash to the ubports server instead using the ubports installer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as Canonical no longer maintains/supports Ubuntu on phones, their image server and app store have been taken down. UBports community maintains different servers, and to get updates from them, the phone must be re-flashed to the new version of the OS which has the appropriate changes. you may lose some old apps in the process, as many devs
<ubptgbot> have not moved their apps to the Open Store nor kept them updated for newer versions of Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Actually i. Dont how to do that, is there any link to explin step by step?!
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> @Jimmy_T [@DiogoConstantino @cibersheep I enjoyed your first app dev podcast.  I'm looking …], Thank you very much 💜
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Te-F [Actually i. Dont how to do that, is there any link to explin step by step?!], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/turbo
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @dohbee [https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/turbo], Thank u so much 🙂
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Te-F [Hi, … Im new to Ubuntu. I have meizo 5 pro ubuntu edition.   … As 2017 no update , i …], the update is awesome
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> if you use fingerprint, there is a after install script to get that going
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would advise instead to just not use fingerprint, as messing with rootfs can be problematic :)
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @mateosalta [if you use fingerprint, there is a after install script to get that going], Im so excited to update . … Thank u.
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @dohbee [i would advise instead to just not use fingerprint, as messing with rootfs can b …], Ok sure.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/396
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> lucky to have a meizu pro 5 😛
<ubptgbot> Nahuel Beeguer was added by: Nahuel Beeguer
<ubptgbot> <Nahuel Beeguer> Hi! Question.
<ubptgbot> <Nahuel Beeguer> How much ram memory is recommended for the stable use of the system?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 2GB is a good start. Below you will have slow apps and contonuously waiting for app restart
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as much as you can get
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also "stable" is very relative. the system is stable on 1GB phones, but you can't do as much with that amount of RAM. 2GB you can do a lot more. 3-4GB even more.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Nahuel Beeguer [How much ram memory is recommended for the stable use of the system?], are you asking for porting to a new device, or are you looking to get an existing supported device to run UT on?
<ubptgbot> <Nahuel Beeguer> Thanks!. In cheking if my device is compatible. Samsung j5 prime with 2gb de ram
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it would need to be ported, if it's even possible to port to it
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Wasnt there someone workig on a j5?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess there are multiple "j5" devices, but possibly there is a port in progress. one would have to check https://halium.org status for that
<ubptgbot> Kshitiz Whisenant was added by: Kshitiz Whisenant
<wozencro1t> dohbee: Yes, I know, was wondering about Jami though because it works well also on android, ios, mac, win,etc. For me this is one of the great gnu developments. State of xmpp is unfortuntely disappointing...
<ubptgbot> zhoutsl was added by: zhoutsl
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> wozencro1t have you tried Kaidan? It's under heavy development but it's looking great (https://open-store.io/app/im.kaidan.kaidan)
<wozencro1t> advocatux: Not yet, so far gajim was the best. But if its about ios, non of them work properly. There are only three, siskin, monal and chatsecure. On BSD features are limited. It's just not a great experience to use xmpp atm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> doesn't ichat use xmpp?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but really, xmpp was not designed for partial connectivity, so it gets complicated when that's the scenario you want to use it in
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Very recently having issues when responding to an SMS from the notification itself. Message not being sent, doesn't even appear in the main Messages app. N5 `devel`.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/396], hey - the script works!  Nice to have a fingerprint unlock option now for my Pro 5.  Thanks for pointing this fix out to me.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [if you use fingerprint, there is a after install script to get that going], will I need to run this script again after each update?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> possibly
<ubptgbot> <Jakob> @TotalSonic [will I need to run this script again after each update?], On my Pro 5 devices, fingerprint (re-)installed by this script works fine after each update (RC & OTA). Without running this script again.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Jakob [On my Pro 5 devices, fingerprint (re-)installed by this script works fine after …], thanks!
<ubptgbot> <A C> Which is better plasma mobile or Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @A C [Which is better plasma mobile or Ubuntu touch], Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Plasma mobile obv
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @A C [Which is better plasma mobile or Ubuntu touch], [Edit] Ubuntu Touch, if you want to actually have something capable as a daily driver.
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> @Jakob [On my Pro 5 devices, fingerprint (re-)installed by this script works fine after …], I am gona try too
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @A C [Which is better plasma mobile or Ubuntu touch], The best is, you can choose and even better there are synergies between the projects. Lets grow them further!
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> It like the question about which is the best linux, you have to try and decide
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> @TotalSonic [Ubuntu Touch, if you want to actually have something capable as a daily driver.], Same point of view here
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hadrianweb [Same point of view here], UT has been my daily driver since October 2018 - first via a OnePlus One, and now with a Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition.
<flaburgan> hi everyone
<flaburgan> I have several bugs I want to report
<flaburgan> I'm gonna read the existing ones first, and confirm if I can reproduce on some of them
<flaburgan> I would be interested to join the next Q&A, how does that happen?
<flaburgan> what's the best way for me to help you, reporting bugs: to use the stable channel, or to use another one?
<flaburgan> note: my ubuntu touch device is my primary device
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm if it's your stable device you also switch to rc once in while to look for bugs or just confirm bugs on stable there are tags for them in the ubuntu touch repo
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hadrianweb [It like the question about which is the best linux, you have to try and decide], hey could you pm me pls
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hadrianweb [It like the question about which is the best linux, you have to try and decide], [Edit] hey could you pm me pls i think we'll pass each again if i say it in here
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> Now i am going to sleep, tomorrow we can talk
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> I will open pm to you
<flaburgan> @Fuseteam not sure I understood your answer sorry
<flaburgan> There are three channels available on my device, stable, candidate and dev
<flaburgan> I also heard about the edge channel but not sure where it is supposed to be
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hadrianweb [I will open pm to you], thanks
<flaburgan> my question is, is it valuable for you to have bug reports on the stable channel, to know that bugs slicked in the last version, or would you prefere a more up to date channel?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> edge channel breaks regularly so that is a hidden option
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> bugs on the stable channel is valuable i believe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> my answer was merely a suggestion really as i'm not a dev
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the suggestion was you could try rc out once in a while to help ensure there are no regressions compared to stable
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or you can also help confirm issues on stable
<ubptgbot> <GTAHTI> can i install ubuntu touch on nexus 5X
<ubptgbot> <GTAHTI> lg
<flaburgan> @Fuseteam hm, OTA-10 is coming soon, so I guess switching to the RC now is a good idea?
<flaburgan> and then back to stable once OTA-10 is released
<flaburgan> is switching back to stable something easy to do?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @GTAHTI [can i install ubuntu touch on nexus 5X], Hi, no sorry you can´t
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [will I need to run this script again after each update?], yeah, I think so. I keep it in my documents folder
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @malditobastardo [lucky to have a meizu pro 5 😛], I have 2 :)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I have no idea whether this is a reliable seller - but this seems like a good price if you have patience to flash it - this seems like a reasonable price for the 4gig RAM 64gig storage version - https://www.ebay.com/itm/90-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-support-Ubuntu-4GB-RAM-Unlocked-DualSIM-NFC-FastCharge/273911840744?hash=item3fc66affe8:g:jf8
<ubptgbot> AAOSwbKZdGigf
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] I have no idea whether this is a reliable seller - but this seems like a reasonable price if you have patience to flash it - this seems like a reasonable price for the 4gig RAM 64gig storage version - https://www.ebay.com/itm/90-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-support-Ubuntu-4GB-RAM-Unlocked-DualSIM-NFC-FastCharge/273911840744?hash=item3fc
<ubptgbot> 66affe8:g:jf8AAOSwbKZdGigf
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @flaburgan [@Fuseteam hm, OTA-10 is coming soon, so I guess switching to the RC now is a goo …], it's idea i suppose looks pretty stable to me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @flaburgan [is switching back to stable something easy to do?], Yes. Its best to verify if the bug still exists on rc or devel, but any bug report is better than none
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] I have no idea whether this is a reliable seller - but this seems like a reasonable price if you have patience to flash it -  for the 4gig RAM 64gig storage version - https://www.ebay.com/itm/90-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-support-Ubuntu-4GB-RAM-Unlocked-DualSIM-NFC-FastCharge/273911840744?hash=item3fc66affe8:g:jf8AAOSwbKZdGigf
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [I have no idea whether this is a reliable seller - but this seems like a reasona …], that is where i got mine
#ubports 2019-07-23
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> +200usd is a good price for a Meizu?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 250usd with shipping + 80~ for customs approx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not for something that doesn't do 4G in US
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @malditobastardo [+200usd is a good price for a Meizu?], cant really find that anywhere else
<ubptgbot> encorexin was added by: encorexin
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [Not for something that doesn't do 4G in US], [Edit] I've been doing fine with HSPA (enhanced 3G) via T-mobile - it doesn't feel any slower than my 4G via my old OnePlus One - and uNav and gps actually runs a lot better on my Meizu on the road as well
<ubptgbot> GrooveZilla was added by: GrooveZilla
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Hey is there some good way of getting video out from a device that doesn't support hardware video outputs to a bare LCD (like an iPad 3 LCD) using USB in Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @TuxThePenguin [Hey is there some good way of getting video out from a device that doesn't suppo …], either VNC or eDisplayport
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Not sure if Mir in it's current state supports VNC
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> I'm not talking about going from the phone to an iPad, I'm talking about going from the phone to the bare LCD
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Nexus 5 & Nexus 7 support sending display out via Slimport adapter.  Fairphone 2 and Meizu Pro 5 support sending display out via wireless "Miracast" protocol.   I believe BQ M10 also supports sending display out (forget via which method).
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Nexus 4 also supports slimport
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're not going to be outputting from the phone directly to an LCD controller without another display protocol in between. Need way too many pins and way too exact of signaling for that.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @TuxThePenguin [I'm not talking about going from the phone to an iPad, I'm talking about going f …], Yup, EDP
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> I was specifically after a way using purely USB since my phone (Axon 7) doesn't normally support video over USB
<ubptgbot> HALOL_ODAM was added by: HALOL_ODAM
<ubptgbot> <HALOL_ODAM> Hello guys
<ubptgbot> <HALOL_ODAM> Who is the online
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> @UniversalSuperBox [You're not going to be outputting from the phone directly to an LCD controller w …], I know that, one option I was looking at was some way of getting HDMI from the phone with a "smart" video framebuffer of some sort connected to USB 3.0 that is then connected to a controller board for the LCD with a HDMI input
<ubptgbot> GUERREROZULU was added by: GUERREROZULU
<ubptgbot> Asukikun99 was added by: Asukikun99
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Hi folks
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Any way gettin tor working using ub?
<flaburgan> so I just switched from stable to RC channel, but no release notes are displayed in the app.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, that's how it is. There's nothing wrong
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> any way to change the user agent? i d like to try to access to discord via http
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The easier way is to make a webapp
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> ok
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> need to figure out how, i wll try
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> if there are non , there is a reason i guess
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @nocomp you can use https://open-store.io/app/webapp-creator.jujuyeh or http://clickable.bhdouglass.com/en/latest/app-templates.html#simple-webapp for that :)
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> yep i have it, i ll try
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> thxx @advocatux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> do you think one day we can have a client to do that from computer? easier than from device i guess
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> or maybe there is already a way
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, using Clickable :)
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> ok i check
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> thxxx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome!
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> lol
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> can t find a link about it
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> https://itsfoss.com/create-web-app-ubuntu-phone/
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> 404
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mateosalta [that is where i got mine], me too, I also purchased my Pro 5 from this site. However, it should be clear that the device coming from them isn't the one originally supported by Canonical. Therefore, who wants to purchase a Meizu Pro5 from that site shall be very aware that it will have some well-known, undesired and not yet
<ubptgbot> fixed bugs as the wi-fi access point lack of automatic kick-in at phone boot, GPS and hotspot not properly working
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mateosalta I didn't have the chance to install the firmware you passed me for making the GPS to work better, but it's on my list
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @nocomp [https://itsfoss.com/create-web-app-ubuntu-phone/], That was posted in 2015 and it's deprecated now
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @nocomp you can find some info at https://github.com/Jujuyeh/webapp-creator/wiki/libwebappcreator-(English)
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> merci beaucoup!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> De nada 😄
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> does that still work?
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/web/tutorials/web-app-tutorial
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @nocomp [does that still work?], Not really (or not easily). The SDK is deprecated and Ergo (https://gitlab.com/dobey/ergo) is still WIP. … If you want to do the work using your computer, It's way better to use Clickable
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i don t find a link for clickable
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I linked it earlier but here's again http://clickable.bhdouglass.com/en/latest/ :)
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> haven t seen it
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> my appology
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> thxxx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No problem :)
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> woow looks intersting
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i ll dive into that this noon
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> thxx a lot again
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👆👌
<ubptgbot> * nocomp is getting organized for a fulls witch
<ubptgbot> <O O> Hey, guys, how can i install UT on htc one x? Can i do it throw ubports?
<ubptgbot> <ychristianp> ^ htc one x is not supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TuxThePenguin [I know that, one option I was looking at was some way of getting HDMI from the p …], That would be DisplayLink, but it is proprietary, so not something we would ship.  Next best bet would be wireless display with a Miracast adapter
<ubptgbot> Marikomandiv was added by: Marikomandiv
<ubptgbot> <Marikomandiv> Fwd from Announced: ♎️ Fаcеbook аnnouncеd Prе-sаlе tokеn Cаlibrа … ✅ Dеtаils 👉 https://calibra-token.com/
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @O O [Hey, guys, how can i install UT on htc one x? Can i do it throw ubports?], I started a port for that device long time ago. It has a Tegra chipset which doesnot work reliable for graphics. I am afraid it will.never work. Also the kernel is too old, its on3.1
<ubptgbot> <samzn> There is a mainlining attempt for Tegra 3
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I would.not waste time with a device from 2012 tbh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tbf pmOS is by definition a "mainlining attempt" for all devices
<ubptgbot> <GrooveZilla> Hello good people. Is anyone working on UB Touch on Blackberry Leap? Thank you community.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi, nope afaik
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think it would be possible to get anything other than BBOS on that device unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> I would love to have UT on a BlackBerry Passport.
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/nyas0qHe.webp
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> I need step by step to install ubuntu touch on meizo pro 5 ubuntu edition . Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Te-F [I need step by step to install ubuntu touch on meizo pro 5 ubuntu edition . Than …], please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus if you need help installing. The instructions are on https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io as well
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Thank you so much
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @samzn [There is a mainlining attempt for Tegra 3], I didnt know that, I happen to own a tegra 3 device
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> hi folks, i ve flollowed your advics and used clickabel without any issues
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> now i want to run the app
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i get this error
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Asking for root to start docker
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> sudo clickable doesn t work
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> so i ve tried to push the app on my device
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Could not find a ssh public key at "/home/nocomp/.ssh/id_rsa.pub", please generate one and try again
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> any tips would be welcome
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> thxx for your help
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> ssh-keygen worked
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> how do i push the app to my phone for test it?
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> nocomp@8uR34ud3sL1c0rn35:~/webapps$ ls … Discord_nocomp … nocomp@8uR34ud3sL1c0rn35:~/webapps$ clickable publish --apikey xyz … Auto detected template to be "pure" … [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/nocomp/webapps/build/discordclient.nocomp_1.0.0_all.click'
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> @advocatux are you around?
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Adb devices; … I got … * adb … * anrodid-tools-ad … Try sudo apt install select pacjage … ??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need both `adb` and `fastboot` packages (or `android-tools-adb` and `android-tools-fastboot`)
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/tjcYOCOv.png
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I'm writing a blogpost that mentions UBports, Ubuntu Touch and Unity8. I'd like to include a couple of images from the website. Who should I check this with?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just do it ™️
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @dohbee [you need both adb and fastboot packages (or android-tools-adb and android-tools- …], Could u tell me what should pit in terminal?
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @dohbee [you need both adb and fastboot packages (or android-tools-adb and android-tools- …], Ok thanks, now its worked.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> great
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i ve tried to do a webapp for discord but when it launch it s using the browser and we have the user agent issue again, it ask to download the client on google play :/ big fail
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> any other options?
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> But unauthorised?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Te-F [But unauthorised?], you need to put the phone in developer mode, and authorize adb access by unlocking the screen and tapping ok in the notification
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> @nocomp [i ve tried to do a webapp for discord but when it launch it s using the browser …], There is a webapp for Discord on the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> not working
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> error 404 when fetcing google code
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @nocomp [i ve tried to do a webapp for discord but when it launch it s using the browser …], Here is a user agent string I've been able to use to access websites with UT webapps that otherwise would receive "browser unsupported" or "download the Android app" messages:  `Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Ge
<ubptgbot> cko) Chrome/70.0.3538.80 Safari/537.36`
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> ok
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> got it working, used discordapp.com/login instad of .com url
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> :)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @nocomp [got it working, used discordapp.com/login instad of .com url], 👍
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @dohbee [you need to put the phone in developer mode, and authorize adb access by unlocki …], Yes i did , work  … Next step when reboot it show fast boot mode, then i connect to pc and run fastboot oem unlock … I got mesg: waiting for device  … But nothing happened?!?
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> this is awfull
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> can t read messages
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/k1idhJ3P.png
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> how can i fix that ? :/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is a prime example of why running desktop apps on your phone does not magically solve all your problems
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> why isn t it running in mobile view?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does Discord web have a mobile view?
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> mmi check
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not the mobile app, it's custom for the platforms it's running on
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> No mobile view :/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, changing the GRID_UNIT_PX value to get windowed mode by default won't help
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you'll have to zoom out of the page then i guess; or write some custom css to make a mobile view
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> So no hope?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> report a bug to discord i guess
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @dohbee sorry,  do u have any idea, after reboot, when run … Fastboot oem unlock, … Igot:  waiting for device but nothing happened??!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think you cannot do that on pro5
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Its irginally pro 5 ubuntu edition, so u mean i can not install?!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you trying to do manual installation or using the installer?
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Manually
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's really best if you join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for getting help with installing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> use the installer. don't try to do the manual install instructions
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [Its irginally pro 5 ubuntu edition, so u mean i can not install?!], Of course you can unlock it, it might be already unlocked.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [@dohbee sorry,  do u have any idea, after reboot, when run … Fastboot oem unlock, …], When rebooted yo fastboot mode, what is down on the screen? fastboot-mode unlocked, unrooted ?
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @Stefano0101 [When rebooted yo fastboot mode, what is down on the screen? fastboot-mode unlock …], Yes
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [Yes], Says unlocked?
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> If so, then the bootloader is unlocked and you can proceed with Installer
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Unlocked and unrooted
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> Or manuall install, if you know what you're doing.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [Unlocked and unrooted], If in troubles, search answers on forums.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [Unlocked and unrooted], [Edit] If in trouble, search answers on forums.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> So i guess i need to get anbox working
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> How do you d a screenshot on ubp?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> press both volume keys at the same time
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Ok thxx
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @Stefano0101 [If so, then the bootloader is unlocked and you can proceed with Installer], When i go to bootloader, i think pc lost device, install dont do anything.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> You need to reboot to recovery, power and volume up
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> [Edit] You need to reboot to recovery, hold power and volume up
<ubptgbot> <sativista> Talking about anbox!  … Is anbox that Sailfish OS is running in their android 8.1 support for the Xperia XA2 ? … Somenone have a clue about it?
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/OrxIggYU.png Just coming, in terminal not find device
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [<reply to media>], Download recovery-turbo.img from Ubport website, reboot to bootloader/fastboot,  in terminal type:  … cd Downloads  … sudo fastboot flash recovery recovery-turbo.img … once flashed (in couple of seconds) reboot to recovery and try installer again
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [<reply to media>], Fixed?
<ubptgbot> <GrooveZilla> @advocatux [Hi, nope afaik], Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <GrooveZilla> @dohbee [i don't think it would be possible to get anything other than BBOS on that devic …], Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <GrooveZilla> @Braillynn [I would love to have UT on a BlackBerry Passport.], Me too.
<ubptgbot> <GrooveZilla> Shout out to Wayne and Joseph for a brilliant 2 hour intro of UBPORTS in downtown Vancouver last night with a small group of hardcore Linux Users.
<ubptgbot> <GrooveZilla> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0IodKo7z.png
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> (Location, lon: 109.604369, lat: 3.044655)
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> (Location, lon: 109.604369, lat: 3.044655)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> posting a locaton doesn't seem very helpful
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @Stefano0101 [Fixed?], No
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [No], So what's the problem now
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @dohbee [posting a locaton doesn't seem very helpful], Sorry My touch problem
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> Still PC see no device connected?
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> No discover device
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [Sorry My touch problem], In terminal on PC while phone unplugded:  … sudo adb kill-server … sudo adb start-server … Then plug in the phone and try installer
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> Btw, when you boot UT on your Pro 5 with Canonical system, have you enabled developer options in settings?
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Yes its dev
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Now find phone in recovery
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> But when push install nothing happen
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> What Ubuntu version you have on PC ? 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Te-F [Yes], `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash && ubuntu-device-flash --server https://system-image.ubports.com touch --channel ubports-touch/16.04/stable --device turbo`
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> Then just install on PC phablet tools and ( Rodney beat me here )
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> with phone booted to main OS and developer mode enabled, and PC authorized
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> I think its work, u know how long for installing?
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> depends on your bandwidth and speed of USB connection
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> My pc is so old,
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but should only take a few minutes on USB 2.0 connection
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Can i stop it in middle
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> USB 1.1 will take significantly longer
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> I think usb 1
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Can i stop install and removeusb?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Ok thanks Rodney & Stefan, … I really appreciate today i took ur times alot.
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Thank you so much.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [Ok thanks Rodney & Stefan, … I really appreciate today i took ur times alot.], No worries, glad to help.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on USB 1.1 it might take up to 15-20 minutes just to copy the files to the phone
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Thank you for ur help🙂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (after they are downloaded from network)
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @dohbee [on USB 1.1 it might take up to 15-20 minutes just to copy the files to the phone], It takes a good 5 min on USB 2.0
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Ok I'll consider, thanks you.  I will did it at home.
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> Is it possible to have 3D acceleration without using neither QT framework nor SDL2  ?
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> by using directly OpenGL ?
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> or have to wait Wayland integration ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gouchi [by using directly OpenGL ?], you need to use OpenGL ES, not OpenGL. but i think also apps don't get direct access to the hardware
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what exactly is your goal? porting some existing thing?
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> because QT/SDL2 implements Mir context
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> porting an application which does not support Mir neither QT/SDL2 framework
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what application?
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> RetroArch
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> it supports SDL2 but it is better to use OpenGL/ OpenGL ES
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it can use sdl2 so there's nothing special one needs to do, other than to build it
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> right
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> It is working with X11 using libertine but it will better to use directly OpenGL/OpenGL ES
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> when Wayland is supported it should be ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are confusing things
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> as I understand QT and SDL2 have Mir support
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so retroarch would simply need to be built and packaged as a click with the extra dependencies, including SDL2 with Mir backend, included
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> however, input is likely still going to be an issue
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> but for better performance it will be better to use the OpenGL/OpenGL ES directly
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> instead of SDL2 video driver
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> I will try to make some test with SDL2 😉
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sdl2 on mir would be using GL ES, or should allow it at least
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> sdl2 is not provided by package so we need to compile it when building the package ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not part of the rootfs, correct
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/u3qT1nTm.webp
#ubports 2019-07-24
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Te-F [<reply to media>], https://github.com/ubports/wiki.ubports.com/blob/master/How-to-flash-existing-ubuntu-touch-devices-with-Ubports-images.md
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> basically just use the same command as before but use the recovery image from there adding --recovery-image=recovery-turbo.img
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] basically just use the same command as before but download the recovery image from there and add --recovery-image=recovery-turbo.img
<ubptgbot> <A C> The Morph browser has search engine alternatives other than duckduckgo, such as Google or Bing
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Hello people. I'm using Xiomi Redmi 3s prime. … I unlocked the bootloader and installed a custom recovery. … From the little I read I understand that installing Ubuntu Touch is a little different then just flashing a rar or img  file like other ROMs. … So please give me a headstart on how to start and from where to start porting my p
<ubptgbot> hone
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @RedBlade4555 [Hello people. I'm using Xiomi Redmi 3s prime. … I unlocked the bootloader and ins …], Twrp recovery
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @nocomp [if there are non , there is a reason i guess], there are discord webapps btw
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @nocomp [got it working, used discordapp.com/login instad of .com url], cool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @nocomp [how can i fix that ? :/], user script like whatsapp xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @nocomp [how can i fix that ? :/], [Edit] user script like whatsweb xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @RedBlade4555 [Hello people. I'm using Xiomi Redmi 3s prime. … I unlocked the bootloader and ins …], i suggest starting at halium.org
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Thanks a lot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, that device is not yet supported by UT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> they did ask about porting tho :p
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @Fuseteam [i suggest starting at halium.org], A little bit more info wud help.  … Could u tell me in short what the whole process is. … N is there an rar file I can directly flash. I couldnt find any
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> there is no rar file no
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you would need to port by following the steps from halium.org
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it included debugging and configuring iiuc
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you can also ask other porters in @halium
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] you can also ask other porters for help when you are stuck in @halium
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> OK then let me give it a read n will ask as and when I get stuck
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> good luck o7
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> I assume updates are still on hold because of the critical bug being outstanding?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Not complaining by the way, I appreciate all of the projects time.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i assume so
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> Anybody tries to compile ofono 1.29 (now ubuntu touch are using 2 years old version) and tested with that phones thats can't have voicecalls
<ubptgbot> Данила Наумов was added by: Данила Наумов
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> hi folks
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i try to use libertine on my 1+1
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i access to it via parameter menu
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> and it ask me a package name to search
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> what ever i type
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> spining circle
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> never find anything
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> did i missed something?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> what are you looking for example?
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> i ve heard it that i can use libertine in order to replace apt-get install
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> do i try to install nmap
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> so when it ask for deb pkg name i type nmap
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> then it search for ages and never find anything
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> surely doing soemthing wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libertine is still very experimental, and the graphical config/setup in system settings is still not great
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> ok
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @GrooveZilla [Shout out to Wayne and Joseph for a brilliant 2 hour intro of UBPORTS in downtow …], Thanks for setting that up, sir, and thanks for joining Le Group Super UBports au Telegram etc!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @nocomp [do i try to install nmap], there is nmap, what you should do is to type "nmap" then hit enter
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> in your keyboard
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> try and let me know
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Here's my blogpost (stealing images from UBports) I mentioned yesterday: https://ubuntu.com/blog/mir-support-for-wayland
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👆👌👏
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> nice clear article 👍 even I understood what it's about (and chuckle at the memory of the Mir/Wayland wars of old)  … Also very nice Ubports plug 😁
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Thanks. The "Mir/Wayland wars" were rather unfortunate.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah.......hmmm looks like tiling windows is also supported
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> openstore on my M10 is just missing all of a sudden. Anyone ever heard of an issue like that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did you uninstall it?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> If you download the click you can install it via the command line or use UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> https://open-store.io/app/openstore.openstore-team
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> https://open-store.io/app/ut-tweak-tool.sverzegnassi
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> It does not show in the ut tweak tool either. … I did not uninstall it, but I guess it wouldn't have uninstalled itself. I will try reinstalling it now.
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> It worked.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Cool
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> @malditobastardo [there is nmap, what you should do is to type "nmap" then hit enter], Doesnt work, so ning circle for ages never succeed gettin the package. Why cant we simply do apt install?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nocomp [Doesnt work, so ning circle for ages never succeed gettin the package. Why cant …], you can inside the container. `libertine-container-manager -c bash` will give you a  "root" shell inside the default container. you can then just run `apt install nmap` for example
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could also report issues in github against libertine, debug them, and submit pull requests to fix them, and make the GUI route better
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's only a handful of people maintaining hundreds of projects to keep UT working, and libertine is still very experimental
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and UT is not a traditional PC linux distro. it is a phone/tablet OS
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Ok understood
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Thxx for your help
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @nocomp [Doesnt work, so ning circle for ages never succeed gettin the package. Why cant …], I installed it in less than a minute
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> I do a vidéo maybe i am doing something wrong
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You just go to "enter package name" put "nmap" and hit enter
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> that's it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> wait for a minute or two. (check the status) and you should see how it progress
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> (Video, 75s) https://irc.ubports.com/pNUvHrw5.mp4
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Ok Now I see what's going on
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You first need to create the container (what you are doing when pressing "+"
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> @malditobastardo [wait for a minute or two. (check the status) and you should see how it progress], After few hours no change
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Yes i ve did it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah, what happened is that you need to keep the screen "on" to finish the installation
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qz3UhTJh.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, i think it failed/got stuck; but that is not a search field for installing packages
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> it could take around 20-25 minutes to finish
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> 25 min for nmap????
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic you are the master of libertine 🙂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, you are creating the container there, not installing nmap
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Yes in the container then i ve added nmap
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> once the container is created then you can install nmap
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> do this
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Fwd from TotalSonic: gui is easier - first install "Active Screen"  app from the Open Store and open and enable it.  Next choose "Libertine" from the System Settings.  Click on the "+" icon in upper right hand corner, enter container ID name if you wish to have it different from the "xenial" default - then make sure you keep the S
<ubptgbot> ystems Setting app on top and allow it to install the container (should take around 10 minutes on a decently fast wifi connection)
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> @malditobastardo [gui is easier - first install "Active Screen"  app from the Open Store and open …], Ok will try thxxxx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you cannot install nmap until after the container is finished being created; it is not immediate
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> How do you remove a container from gui?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess the GUI is bugged
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it shouldn't let you install packages until creation is finished, but it looks like you can try to anyway
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Ok
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @nocomp [Ok will try thxxxx], it should take around 20-25min, leave the screen on with active screen until it finishes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, maybe we should remove the system-settings bit for libertine from the image for now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> would certainly make things less confusing :P
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @malditobastardo [it should take around 20-25min, leave the screen on with active screen until it …], In the Libertine gui - during the install - you can press the Libertine container name in the list - then press "settings" starry-circle icon on the upper right hand corner - then choose the "Container Information" button that pops up.
<ubptgbot>   This will give you a list of the Terminal information as it installs the packages so you can monitor  the progress of the install.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [hmm, maybe we should remove the system-settings bit for libertine from the image …], disagree - the Systems Settings Libertine gui is very useful for those of us that are aware of the bug.  I think a sticky forum post about this bug would help in ending some confusion until the bug can be fixed.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @nocomp [How do you remove a container from gui?], swipe on the Container name from left to right - this will bring up a trashcan icon to the left of it - and you can press that.
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Oki
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> And when installing the package do not press the green button, press "enter" from the keyboard
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [And when installing the package do not press the green button, press "enter" fro …], ?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> the button press doesnt work 🙁
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> its buggy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is there an open issue in github?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I think so, this was from the beginning
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> long time ago
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nothing in https://github.com/ubports/libertine/issues
<ubptgbot> <binhead> (Video, 13s) https://irc.ubports.com/wTEM6Utp.mp4
<ubptgbot> <binhead> Star Trek voyager, Arch Linux and Ubuntu mobile, living the dream ☺️
<ubptgbot> <binhead> ive got to say, first impressions after 2 years, what an improvement - the UI is very nice
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @binhead [<reply to media>], Awesome!
<ubptgbot> <Matthias Herrmann> How would one replace the Unity 8 launcher with their custom version?  … Could I modify and build the project on https://github.com/ubports/unity8 and then adb push the build?
<ubptgbot> <binhead> Q: can you asimply apt-get install stuff?
<ubptgbot> <binhead> i'm trying to install wget
<ubptgbot> Dalli Boy was added by: Dalli Boy
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> Hi there guys what devices you recommend when I want try to virtualize an win 10 pro and use one program for mixing? Will be needed lot more resources as for the application itself? (VirtualDJ/Rekordbox)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Dalli Boy [Hi there guys what devices you recommend when I want try to virtualize an win 10 …], I think you might have posted this on the wrong forum - this is for the Ubuntu Touch mobile operating system.
<ubptgbot> <binhead> if you do however find a way to virtualise windows 10 on ubuntu touch, please let us all know ;)
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> It's not possible to do that?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @binhead [Q: can you asimply apt-get install stuff?], the answer is no.  If you wish to install desktop Linux apps via the Terminal you need to use the "libertine-container-manager" command - info here - http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> Sorry I should read more about it
<ubptgbot> <binhead> AHA containerisation, should have known, thanks Steven (Y)
<ubptgbot> <binhead> @TotalSonic [the answer is no.  If you wish to install desktop Linux apps via the Terminal yo …], fantastic documentation availability for everything here, i'm truly impressed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Matthias Herrmann [How would one replace the Unity 8 launcher with their custom version?  … Could I m …], not exactly. but what is your ultimate goal? it's not really a replaceable component
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Dalli Boy [It's not possible to do that?], this isn't a support group for Ubuntu (or other forms of Linux) on PCs. it's for https://ubuntu-touch.io and the https://ubports.com community which maintains it
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Dalli Boy [Hi there guys what devices you recommend when I want try to virtualize an win 10 …], IF you were asking regarding UT native music creation apps - currently there is Guitar Tools, DrumKit, DJ Turntable, Recorder and Sfxr Sound Generator - all available via the Open-Store https://open-store.io/?sort=relevance&search=drum
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> @TotalSonic [IF you were asking regarding UT native music creation apps - currently there is …], I wanted to ask if it will be possible to emulate the Programms. Or find an device f.e.: M Surface or other more powerfull hybrid device to run virtual box or any kind of emulation to get work this two apps.
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> Using your Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Dalli Boy [Using your Ubuntu touch], the answer to that is currently "no".
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> @TotalSonic [the answer to that is currently "no".], How can i help this happen?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Dalli Boy [How can i help this happen?], I think what you are wanting to do is using standard desktop Ubuntu on an x86 device - for which there are lots of options for music creation software.  So you really are not needing Ubuntu Touch it seems
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unity8 stack on x86 currently is quite unstable, unfortunately. and we haven't really had time to get it to a usable state
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> @dohbee [unity8 stack on x86 currently is quite unstable, unfortunately. and we haven't r …], I I studying now informatics in germany and I know that OS 4 all devices is the future (Astralinux) is it a part or your Vision? I would like to help out in any way to improve your OS. Where should I write an email?
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> 2nd I = am
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> astralinux is a linux distro for russian military
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/XMHhlj4M.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> AstraLinux I would guess is therefore not part of the vision of UBports/Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT vision is a converged platform for many devices, though
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> @dohbee [astralinux is a linux distro for russian military], I know but it's for every device you get.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> See your quicker as me.
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> I virtualize that it's bad but it works
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> @dohbee [UT vision is a converged platform for many devices, though], I like that idea I know I am total beginner but I like that idea an Ubuntu for every device possible
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Dalli Boy [I I studying now informatics in germany and I know that OS 4 all devices is the …], here is how to contribute to the UT community - https://ubports.com/community/get-involved
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> @TotalSonic [here is how to contribute to the UT community - https://ubports.com/community/ge …], Thanks man!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Dalli Boy [I like that idea I know I am total beginner but I like that idea an Ubuntu for e …], that ideal is far from the current reality - the list of supported devices is at https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ - but a few more are being developed now as well
<ubptgbot> <benklaasen> @malditobastardo [Yeah, what happened is that you need to keep the screen "on" to finish the insta …], Oh, that's caught me out every time I've tried to create a Libertine container. Thanks for the tip.
<ubptgbot> <SirBouncyDaRoo> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Zc0La6Fr.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Uh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Matthias Herrmann [I wanted to play a little with the source code of the operating system and modif …], https://docs.ubports.com/en/lates
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Matthias Herrmann [I wanted to play a little with the source code of the operating system and modif …], https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/systemdev/index.html
<ubptgbot> <Matthias Herrmann> @dohbee [https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/systemdev/index.html], ty
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @SirBouncyDaRoo [<reply to media>], Ahahaha that's awesome
#ubports 2019-07-25
<ubptgbot> <Andris> cool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @binhead [Q: can you asimply apt-get install stuff?], only within libertine
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @SirBouncyDaRoo [<reply to media>], 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> more suited for uboverflow tho
<ubptgbot> stef46ca was added by: stef46ca
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> My  meizo. Pro. 5 ubuntu edition, in bootloader not discover my phone? I format cash
<ubptgbot> zeitue was added by: zeitue
<ubptgbot> <AlexMex90> Hey group, is it normal that my Nexus 5 turns itself on when I plug the charger? It does that after installing Ubuntu on it...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AlexMex90 [Hey group, is it normal that my Nexus 5 turns itself on when I plug the charger? …], Normally it should boot into charger mode. I will try on the evening
<ubptgbot> <AlexMex90> @Flohack [Normally it should boot into charger mode. I will try on the evening], Okay, let me know if you need me to check something.
<ubptgbot> Ali was added by: Ali
<ubptgbot> <Ali> hi.. anyone tried installing ubuntu touch on nexues 5x? … i see in the website only nexus 5 is supported.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> A question for Dalton
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Or just search this group for "5x", this question has been answered many times.
<ubptgbot> <Ali> sorry I am mew here
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ali [hi.. anyone tried installing ubuntu touch on nexues 5x? … i see in the website on …], The name nexus 5x was badly chosen, its a different hardware, should have been nexus 6 better lol
<ubptgbot> <jussihi> Hey! Does UBPorts support Gemini PDA?
<ubptgbot> <Ali> @Flohack [The name nexus 5x was badly chosen, its a different hardware, should have been n …], so your answer: no, right?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> no
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Yes someone tried installing UT on Nexus5x but failled.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] Yes someone tried installing UT on Nexus5x but failled to make it works
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @jussihi [Hey! Does UBPorts support Gemini PDA?], At the moment no : https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] Yes someone tried installing UT on Nexus5x but failled to make it work.
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Hi guys, i got stuck, how put back file in internal storage UT Then from recover can call it? In mezu pro 5.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Ali [sorry I am mew here], Sure, but you'll get a more detailed and nuanced answer by searching the history.
<ubptgbot> <jussihi> @libremax [At the moment no : https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/], Damn too bad
<ubptgbot> <Dalli Boy> @SirBouncyDaRoo [<reply to media>], This Bangs!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jussihi [Hey! Does UBPorts support Gemini PDA?], there is a port for it that has been started but it is not finished
<ubptgbot> <jussihi> @TotalSonic [there is a port for it that has been started but it is not finished], good to hear! I'm thinking of buying it
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jussihi [good to hear! I'm thinking of buying it], well - it hit some brickwalls so I don't know when it will be completed
<ubptgbot> <jussihi> @TotalSonic [well - it hit some brickwalls so I don't know when it will be completed], do you know more about it+
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/667/gemini-pda/17
<ubptgbot> <A C> Bq Aquaris m5.5 is compatible with UT
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @Stefano0101 I really appreciate. Couple of day i want to install ubuntu on my phone. Without ur tricks definitely I couldn't overcome it. Thank you so much for ur patient and time.  … Tq🙂🙏🙏🙏
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> I think couple of hours yesterday and today i took ur time. Thank you so much
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> I happy join to ubuntu guys. 😁😁😁
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> Thank You @Stefano0101
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jussihi [do you know more about it+], @TheKit probably could tell you the current state of the port for the Gemini PDA as he is the one who was working on it
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [@Stefano0101 I really appreciate. Couple of day i want to install ubuntu on my p …], Happy to help a new-be to sort it out. It's community project and we help each other.
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> @Stefano0101 [Happy to help a new-be to sort it out. It's community project and we help each o …], I really happy to join this kind of group, helpful and kind. 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Te-F> I hope in feature , i can have some contribution.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [I hope in feature , i can have some contribution.], 👍
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Hello I was lucky that @rupansh  has ported my device and has shared a manifest file for it
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> The qs I have here is that @rupansh has put the manifest file in a directory and the tutorial asks to place the file outside only … What to do?
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> hmm?
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> M so sorry I figured it out
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> I dont ubderstand how to get into the kernal config file. … How to connect the phone n how to get into its directories
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Do I need to have leniage 15 installed already to get it working
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> And breakfast land command works
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> You dont need LOS installed for it to work, the kernel config is going to be in your devices kernel directory
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> How to check it and change it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it should be in the kernel source for your device; not something you need to pull from the device itself
<ubptgbot> Dixan was added by: Dixan
<ubptgbot> <Dixan> Hi there!
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Dixan> Is compatible my Xiaomi Remi note 5 device?
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @dohbee [well it should be in the kernel source for your device; not something you need t …], What do u mean when yoy say kernal source. … Do u mean its there in the leniage rar?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @RedBlade4555 [What do u mean when yoy say kernal source. … Do u mean its there in the leniage ra …], i mean the kernel source as released by the manufacturer, for your device
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @dohbee [i mean the kernel source as released by the manufacturer, for your device], Manufacture releases the kernal source? … I have no idea about that does Xiomi release its source? … I have Xiomi redmi 3s prime
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the instructions for porting in halium are pretty straightforward
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if there is a lineageos port already, then things are a little easier (becase the kernel/device trees are known to be available somewhere)
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @dohbee [if there is a lineageos port already, then things are a little easier (becase th …], Ya leniage is suported for my device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, please go to https://t.me/halium for help with porting to a new device
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> My phone Has a port open in the list of ports
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Im unable to do it coz of lack of experience
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Give me a min I will send u a link of wer I messed up
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/build-sources.html … Modify the kernel configuration … i dn understAND WHAT TO DO IN THIS SECTION
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please join the aforementioned halium group and ask there
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> OK
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> i got a error while building mks systemimage. … the error is as follows  … ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed. … build/core/ninja.mk:151: recipe for target 'ninja_wrapper' failed … make: *** [ninja_wrapper] Error 1
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> can anyone help
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to ask in the halium group
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @dohbee [you need to ask in the halium group], Oh OK … This group is only for Ubuntu touch related issues n nothing before that right ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is also a separate group for porting of UT rootfs to new devices, but right, you are currently at halium level to build the android side
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this group is also more general UT stuff, as technical discussions can get overwhelming for 2200+ people
<ubptgbot> fuanadi was added by: fuanadi
#ubports 2019-07-26
<ubptgbot> Irving was added by: Irving
<ubptgbot> <Irving> hola amigos
<ubptgbot> Efcinfor was added by: Efcinfor
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> O have a Nokia Lumia 730.
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> I have*
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> WhatsApp Will work until next december
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> Vamos don't work anymore
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> Vamos*
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> Banks*
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> It has a good hardware, I would like to use it with Ubuntu touch. Any Idea?
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> Please
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Don't think there is anybody porting for that device, sry
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> The thought of a Lumia 950XL running UT does sound really appealing.
<ubptgbot> <Efcinfor> Thanks.
<ubptgbot> ian_mcxa was added by: ian_mcxa
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I would attempt a port if I owned one, I dont though
<ubptgbot> floatinghost was added by: floatinghost
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> Can you even unlock the bootloader of those?
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> My guess is that you'd have an absolutely terrible time trying to port to a (Windows Phone) Lumia device, possibly to the level of needing to reverse engineer the board layout.
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> At least with even the most hostile Android device you know that there's a build of Linux that'll boot it!
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @RAOFest [My guess is that you'd have an absolutely terrible time trying to port to a (Win …], that's where you're wrong
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> That said, it's also possible that it'd be quite pleasant porting, once you unlocked the bootloader, as IIRC at least some generation of Windows Phone mandated a UEFI bootloader so the hardware would be actually software-discoverable.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Lumias are basically ARM pcs
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I have a build of Nemo Mobile on this 950XL
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> @samzn [Lumias are basically ARM pcs], Is the baseband also available?
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> (ie: Is it a phone, rather than just an ARM PC 😈)
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Yes, but currently not hooked up
<ubptgbot> <samzn> On W10Pro you can make calls just fine already
<ubptgbot> <samzn> [Edit] I have made a build of Nemo Mobile on this 950XL
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> The WP phones were lovely hardware. It's a bit of a pity MS abandoned it.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Efcinfor [O have a Nokia Lumia 730.], Also see: Lumia930Pkg
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @RAOFest [The WP phones were lovely hardware. It's a bit of a pity MS abandoned it.], Means I can get my hands on cheap hardware
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> (The software also started off being fairly similar to Ubuntu Touch, although to the extent that they made any updates to the SDK at all they generally went away from that over time)
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @RAOFest [(The software also started off being fairly similar to Ubuntu Touch, although to …], "Convergence" works so good on W10Pro on a Lumia 😛
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Main issue of booting Linux through GRUB on MSFT ARM devices is that the default UEFI doesn't map the correct memory areas Linux requires without some erratas
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (This is still the case on 835+ based devices)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Again, if i had one, I would at least try to port it, dont need an android build to get UT working, just some drivers for basic things that make it usable
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> which sections need to be formatted as ext4 before installing ut
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @samzn [I have made a build of Nemo Mobile on this 950XL], What was working/not working? (any blog/post somewhere)?
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Please add google pay aap in app store..
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Mikeee_128 [Please add google pay aap in app store..], Did you make a Google pay app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mikeee_128 [Please add google pay aap in app store..], it will not be possible
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> google pay is proprietary, doesn't have an open API, and the android app requires a verified android boot stack to function
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, we can't do NFC currently from UT
<ubptgbot> Rootz was added by: Rootz
<ubptgbot> <Rootz> Port for moto g 2015?
<ubptgbot> <Rootz> (Sticker, 445x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0ea5Mp5m.webp
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @Rootz [Port for moto g 2015?], That sticker should not be used
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> (Sticker, 512x398) https://irc.ubports.com/yEQLHBq6.webp
<ubptgbot> <loretg> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/CROZ0o0B.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Rootz [Port for moto g 2015?], https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/112 and please delete the pepe sticker
<ubptgbot> <Rootz> @dohbee [https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/112 and please delete the pep …], thanks
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Kazord [What was working/not working? (any blog/post somewhere)?], Freedreno needs panel config, PCIe needs backporting (Already works on WoA), mostly everything else works as exposed by ACPI
<ubptgbot> <sativista> Could you write a "how to" on any place? I could be on github, maybe!
<ubptgbot> <sativista> [Edit] Could you write a "how to" on any place? Could be on github, maybe!
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @sativista [Could you write a "how to" on any place? Could be on github, maybe!], I'm not too interested in getting Ubports on it after some recent engagement here but I'd be more than happy to lend a hand to anyone interested
<ubptgbot> Ihor Lupulyshen was added by: Ihor Lupulyshen
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> Is there a way to add ctrl+ options to terminal other than the ones that exist
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> Or get the ctrl key on the keyboard
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Te-F [@Stefano0101 I really appreciate. Couple of day i want to install ubuntu on my p …], [Edit] Happy to help a newby to sort it out. It's community project and we help each other.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/terminal-chapter-4-125
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can make more profiles!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @UniversalSuperBox [https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/terminal-chapter-4-125], When I asked about this, I was told to put my layouts under `~/.config/ubuntu-terminal-app/Layouts/`, which works fine.  The article mentions `~/.config/com.ubuntu.terminal/Layouts/`.  Which one is the correct one?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The one that exists, probably
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I didn't write the article
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Which is the former.  The latter doesn't exist on my device.
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Can anyone tell me which partitions of the phone need to be ext4 for Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @RedBlade4555 [Can anyone tell me which partitions of the phone need to be ext4 for Ubuntu touc …], have you asked in halium? also i'm pretty sure the porting docs are pretty clear about what should be in fstab, generally
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [Which is the former.  The latter doesn't exist on my device.], is terminal installed as a click or a deb?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though i guess it doesn't matter exactly since terminal is unconfined
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [is terminal installed as a click or a deb?], The default I believe.  I can't recall ever installing it via. deb.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so maybe the dir changed for some reason when the newer version of terminal-app got shipped into UT, after the article was written
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [The default I believe.  I can't recall ever installing it via. deb.], it's installed by default, so it could be a deb or a click
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (i wasn't sure how we were shipping it)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Can't see it via. `dpkg -l`.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but seems like it's a click (at least on my n5 on edge)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Any idea who to talk to, to get the article updated?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean it's a blog post from what, two years ago?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, a little over a year ago
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so yeah, it was changed at some point; and blog posts are not a great place to keep documentation
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [so yeah, it was changed at some point; and blog posts are not a great place to k …], https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps/terminal-app/issues/70
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps/terminal-app/issues/70], no, it's not because of that. there was a commit when canonical still maintained it, which renamed stuff internally (as part of the preparations to build a phone and PC system based on snaps/unity8). however, it was a newer branch of code, which wasn't shipped on UT unti
<ubptgbot> l after we switched to 16.04, which was after the aforementioned blog post
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [no, it's not because of that. there was a commit when canonical still maintained …], Is it worth getting the blog post updated in the meantime?  As a stop-gap until proper documentation is provided?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know. the post was correct at time of posting, and is still correct for anyone still running the 15.04 images (even though we don't support them)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> slowly comes in the room carrying github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a heavy box to carry, tbf
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> Oo oh Bluetooth seems to work better for me on N5
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> anything have been improved on that topic ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Placebo
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> cosmic ray alignment
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> :), thought it was the blueZ thing
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> upgrade
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not yet
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> anyway, happy it work again :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bluetooth won't work on my nexus 5 no matter what version of bluez :(
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee [bluetooth won't work on my nexus 5 no matter what version of bluez :(], How so? It was working.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rubencarneiro [How so? It was working.], same reason wifi doesn't work. person who repaired my power button screwed up the wifi/bt connection
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> That an I.C module that controls both wifi and bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> I repaired one once with a heat statition, isolate the board and gave some heat on the module.
<ubptgbot> Rey was added by: Rey
<ubptgbot> <A C> Because there is no option to publish the UT iso image on the official ubports page
<ubptgbot> <A C> It is possible to offer direct download of the UT operating system through the official UBports website
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> To answer your question as written before, no, it cannot be offered as an ISO image for phones. Phones need a special image created for each handset.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu with Unity8 offered as a download is a long-term goal, but we're not in a position to build that right now.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> As a remix
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Hello again … I finally installed Ubuntu touch in the phone. … Look n feel is great … But it is not detecting WiFi or my Sim card. … Any advice
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Redmi 3s prime by Xiomi … Codename: land
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @RedBlade4555 [Redmi 3s prime by Xiomi … Codename: land], https:/)t.me/ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Alexander Pankiv> Sorry for dumb question, but: which mobile phone is latest of those supported by Ubuntu mobile?
<ubptgbot> <benklaasen> @Alexander Pankiv [Sorry for dumb question, but: which mobile phone is latest of those supported by …], Latest, or fastest?
<ubptgbot> <Alexander Pankiv> Valid point indeed. Most powerful
#ubports 2019-07-27
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Meizu Pro 5
<ubptgbot> dshimer was added by: dshimer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Fairphone 2 is latest
<ubptgbot> Kevin Hall was added by: Kevin Hall
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> your installer bricked my nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What seems to be going on?
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> your website said that there are no bugs with your mobile os and a nexus 5 although that is literally opposite of the case
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> it got stuck for a couple days on the same screen that says flashing
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> the installer*, the phone was in bootloader mode and said downloading when i started flashing although when i came back after a couple of days the phone didnt say downloading anymore
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm guessing the phone is bootlooping now?
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> now i can either turn the phone on to bootloader mode or when i start it, the phone says that it cant verify if the os is corrupted or now
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> not
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> your linux version of your installer doesnt even recognize the device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait... the Nexus 5 doesn't say that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The 5X does
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> i tried it in a vm and from a bootable usb
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> One moment
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> i was running the windows version of the installer in order to flash the device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x949) https://irc.ubports.com/id7OcMzR.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sorry about the quality, or lack thereof
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But which of these looks more like your device?
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> the one on the right
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, you have a Nexus 5X
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The one on the left is the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They are different devices,  software for one is not compatible with the other
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not to worry, though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since you can enter bootloader mode, you can flash any other Android ROM or the factory image to get it back to a working state
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Assuming it doesn't have a pre-existing hardware issue, which if yours was booting before it doesn't
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But your device is not supported by Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> i did using the instructions on this site
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> https://developers.google.com/android/images#hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Your device is `bullhead`
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> ooh, i did that using the hammerhead version and now the phone wont turn on, do you know anything else i can do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, now it might be bricked
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> gotcha
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It probably is booting into a special Qualcomm debug mode that it can be restored from
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll probably find your solution in an "Unbrick nexus 5X" post on XDA if that's the case
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> i did see a message about qualcomm pop up on my computer when i was flashing the device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, this isn't a good situation... You can recover from anything if you can get to that `fastboot` screen, but if not you're just about done...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Try holding volume up and plugging in a USB cable
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If download mode starts up, you might be in business with something like https://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-5x/help/req-help-to-unbrick-t3251740
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Once it's working again, grab the bullhead factory image and flash that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then you should be good as new
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> the computer recognizes that i plugged my phone in, it just doesnt recognize what it is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 949x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/V6hRjf0j.png In theory you get this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> From off, hold volume up then plug in the cable. Hold volume up until something happens
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> nothing happened
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Might be dead
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sorry about that...
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Hall> all good, thank you
<ubptgbot> sulimanp was added by: sulimanp
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Is there any chance to create paytm app?
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> I'm using RC channel on my FP2 and I haven't received update from July 4. Is this normal? In the past I was receiving an update every 1-2 weeks
<ubptgbot> <yatix> @Mikeee_128 [Is there any chance to create paytm app?], too complicated
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> @yatix [too complicated], Ok ..thnx for rply
<ubptgbot> Hexagon16 RPM was added by: Hexagon16 RPM
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @dikelito [I'm using RC channel on my FP2 and I haven't received update from July 4. Is thi …], Because of a bug that needs fixing updates are on hold at the moment. As soon as that bug is sorted updates will come as usual.
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> ok, thanks for the info
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> you are welcome...
<ubptgbot> Nigrosebio was added by: Nigrosebio
<ubptgbot> Vipin was added by: Vipin
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Kevin Hall [i did using the instructions on this site], Your device is not supported. Do what Dalton said to you.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Next time be more careful when reading.
<ubptgbot> <Vipin> I am new to Ubuntu touch want to try on my phone which is running on flyme os. … Any steps on how to do that?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] Next time be more careful when readi   instructions.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] Next time be more careful when reading instructions.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Vipin [I am new to Ubuntu touch want to try on my phone which is running on flyme os. … A …], Which phone?
<ubptgbot> <Vipin> It's Meizu Note 5
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Vipin [It's Meizu Note 5], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Vipin> The device is not in the list and I assume it is not supported
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Vipin [The device is not in the list and I assume it is not supported], You are correct :(
<ubptgbot> <Vipin> Ok, thanks for replying
<ubptgbot> nacho travadela was added by: nacho travadela
<ubptgbot> Julius was added by: Julius
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> To all the newcomers, welcome! Please take a look to https://ubports.com/meet-the-community to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too 👌
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> In Ubuntu Touch (and therefore Mir) is there some way of getteng the raw data from each pixel being displayed on the screen? Ideally with good performance and doable in C
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> I know this is not for this group but I'm just trying to find out if it would work with any Linux distro/system in general...?
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/k0RrQY0p.png Would this and other similar products work on Deepin and Linux in general?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @TuxThePenguin [In Ubuntu Touch (and therefore Mir) is there some way of getteng the raw data fr …], I imagine mirscreencast works on the phone. That's C.
<ubptgbot> VkProhack was added by: VkProhack
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Hii
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Can someone tell me which nexus is good
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fwiw I'm using a Nexus 5 as my daily driver :)
<ubptgbot> <lotw_1> Me too
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> I'm using Nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> ...as my daily driver :)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Fwd from Sconio: https://github.com/arora/arora
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/8xQvkoWB.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hi, arora work in libertine
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Define "works" 😉
<ubptgbot> <binhead> @advocatux [Fwiw I'm using a Nexus 5 as my daily driver :)], Me 3
<ubptgbot> <Tea> hey there! … I've been trying to install UT onto my bq aquaris using ubports-installer and/or via terminal, none of which seem to work. any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<ubptgbot> <Tea> (Photo, 783x612) https://irc.ubports.com/O32uZbh0.png my report
<ubptgbot> Rach_id was added by: Rach_id
<ubptgbot> <Ismael> @Vipin [Ok, thanks for replying], The problem is that meizu didn't release the kernel source code of this device😡
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sebastien Vienneau [I know this is not for this group but I'm just trying to find out if it would wo …], That's what https://t.me/UBportsOF is for
<ubptgbot> <benklaasen> @Sebastien Vienneau [<reply to media>], Yes, I've had excellent success with one of these on Xubuntu 18.04, grabbing the data with `ffmpeg`. Those dongles aren't all the same though - only the second one I tried (bought from Lidl - I'm in Ireland) have me a stable image. I've got the cat on my lap now but I can send you snaps later of
<ubptgbot> the details of the device I used and the `ffmpeg` command line.
<ubptgbot> <benklaasen> Also the video player I used is a Mitsubishi Black Diamond - decent quality for its time. I'll get the full details of that too.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> O que disse?
<wozencroft> Does tethering on Nexus 5 work?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, you might need to turn it off and on a couple times for it to start broadcasting the SSID
<wozencroft> I see, thank you for the hint
<ubptgbot> Alaa was added by: Alaa
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt0gYaRfeTE
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @UniversalSuperBox [We're live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt0gYaRfeTE], Woot!
<ubptgbot> MitchKiah was added by: MitchKiah
<ubptgbot> <MitchKiah> (Photo, 666x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/6ikTDli3.png
<ubptgbot> <MitchKiah> (Photo, 666x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/JnHQ3tiY.png This link points to the old mastadon
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @MitchKiah [<reply to media>], Ah! Thank you for the heads up. I'll forward it to the people who can fix it :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, that's not efficiency
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> neither is spending a lot of time talking about it :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol bugs everywhere XD
<ubptgbot> <MitchKiah> I'm a bug. I've gained consciousness and have started targeting other bugs to gain dominance. Shhhh, don't tell anyone, and definitely don't look at line 873 in any of the source files.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😄
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Btw my comment was related to Marius "eating" mosquitoes 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the problem is that on 16.04 the user session is run with upstart, but in 18.04 it was also moved to systemd
<flaburgan> hi everyone
<flaburgan> does anybody have a solution to use signal on UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does the app in the store not work?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> @flaburgan [does anybody have a solution to use signal on UT?], There is a app with quite some bugs in the openstore
<ubptgbot> <Tobs End> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/2QWIyfio.webp
<flaburgan> no, it is very buggy, I can't answer to group which is my main usage of Signal
<flaburgan> last release is from 2017...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (the author of the app is the one that replied to you)
<flaburgan> nanu_c or dohbee?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @flaburgan [last release is from 2017...], 7 months ago is not 2017
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @flaburgan [nanu_c or dohbee?], nanu
<flaburgan> well, according to https://github.com/nanu-c/textsecure-qml/releases
<flaburgan> but maybe the release wasn't tagged on github?
<flaburgan> well first of all nanu_c thank you for your work ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know about that. but the release in open-store (0.4.1) was 7 months ago
<flaburgan> hm, yeah, last commits in the master branch are from januray 2019
<flaburgan> that matches
<flaburgan> hey, I have an update of the camera app, nice
<flaburgan> @nanu_c are you still interested about maintaining that app, and do you want bug reports and suggestions?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think he would like some help developing it
<flaburgan> yeah I can understand that, unfortunately I don't think I have knowledge to do so
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If anyone wants a little bit of laid-back vidya chat, we're hanging out in appear.in/ubports-chat
<flaburgan> btw this is the issue I was talking about: https://github.com/nanu-c/textsecure-qml/issues/59
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack you're great
<wozencroft> I'm afraid bugs like with Signal make it a bit hard for non-tech people to use something like ubports or sailfish
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It won't get any better if we just throw our hands up and say it doesn't work though. ;)
<wozencroft> e or lineage for microg seem to be more usable in this respect right now
<wozencroft> UniversalSuperBox: That's  true
<flaburgan> even without microg, lineageos has way less bugs than UT for me
<flaburgan> on fairphone 2 I can list a dozen of bugs hitting me daily
<flaburgan> looks like OTA-10 is fixing the selfie camera position
<flaburgan> but it wasn't the most annoying
<flaburgan> I don't want to complain though, UT is aweseome
<flaburgan> still I'd like to help, and it looks like reporting bugs and $50 bucks on patreon isn't enough
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Something is absolutely better than nothing, thank you for your generosity
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (That's a big something if that wasn't clear)
<flaburgan> @UniversalSuperBox I guess next step is to talk about it
<flaburgan> so more people using it == more donations
<wozencroft> flaburgan: Yeah, I've seen awesome vids about ubports, this is how I got interested
<flaburgan> however I'm not feeling good about promoting something buggy like that, at least not to Joe average people
<wozencroft> flaburgan: Yes, that's how I feel too
<wozencroft> If there is something not working properly, non-tech user just get frustrated and switch to something mainstream
<flaburgan> @nanu_c I activated the logs to help solve bugs, where can I find them?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> then, non-tech users should not use Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Many people are programming altruistically and that requires effort.
<wozencroft> mimecar: If someone configured a good working basic system, they can get along
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Bugs may appear in any application. The only one that gets rid is the "Hello world app"
<flaburgan> @mimecar the problem is the bug inside the system itself, for example, the sharing connection by wifi cannot be stopped on started at the moment at least on Fairphone 2. I mean you can toggle it off, but it has no effect on the hardware. I can tell you that only because the phone becomes very hot and the battery drops to 0 in one hour once I toggled it on and then off
<flaburgan> this is probably a driver bug
<flaburgan> not something trivial to find
<flaburgan> that's the problem of working on phones, that's very different than on x86
<flaburgan> so many different hardware
<flaburgan> that's why iOS is so good comparing to android
<flaburgan> they deal only with the hardware they own
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> It is reasonably simple to make an operating system if you control the hardware.
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> The downside is that if that manufacturer closes, you can't do anything. With Android that does not happen.
<flaburgan> @nanu_c is the readme of textsecure up-to-date? Was I suppose to install it manually and not use the version in the open store? https://github.com/nanu-c/textsecure-qml
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/UmqtFsBW.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wozencroft [mimecar: If someone configured a good working basic system, they can get along], many people are using UT on a daily basis without any real issues. "my pet app is not available, or the third party alternative available has some bugs" is hardly cause for other people to not be using UT.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @flaburgan [however I'm not feeling good about promoting something buggy like that, at least …], survivor bias doesn't help either. just because you aren't hitting the bugs which exist in a different platform, doesn't mean the bugs aren't there or others won't hit them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's also completely feasible to support UT and help it get better, using it on a secondary device, while one may need android or ios on a primary device for some various reasons
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Right now UT is my secondary device. I want it to be my main, and I’m hoping after OTA 10 it will be at a point where I can.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Right now main device is a BlackBerry Classic.
<flaburgan> @Braillynn what do you need / what do you use your phone for?
<flaburgan> @dohbee or maybe a dual boot?
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> I’m pretty basic, I text, call, take pictures, browse the web, do online banking, have a few chat apps and email.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> I will say that phone calls on my OnePlus One have been the best I’ve ever heard on any phone.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> I try to avoid iOS and Android, but I have an HP Elite X3, a Lumia 950 the BlackBerry Classic and the OPO running UT. I also backed the Librem 5 and will preorder the Pine Phone when it’s available.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> I do have an iPad Pro that I’m in love with but goal wise is to get away from it.
<wozencroft> Braillynn: Why are you in love with that iPad Pro?
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> @benklaasen [Yes, I've had excellent success with one of these on Xubuntu 18.04, grabbing the …], Sounds good thanks
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> @UniversalSuperBox [Yes, you might need to turn it off and on a couple times for it to start broadca …], What do you mean by turn it off and on?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Sebastien Vienneau [What do you mean by turn it off and on?], Tap the "Hotspot" switch
<wozencroft> Does secure boot has to be disabled first for ubports flashing?
<wozencroft> Well, obviously no...
<ubptgbot> Cadell Stewart was added by: Cadell Stewart
<ubptgbot> <Cadell Stewart> Installed ut a few days ago been trying to get wireless display working with no luck thought it might be the Xbox Miracast but if tried it with about 5 different devices to cast to without any longer ck all that appears is failure to connect I'm on Nexus 5 ota9
<ubptgbot> <Cadell Stewart> Any luck*
<ubptgbot> Ксения Кобелева was added by: Ксения Кобелева
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @wozencroft [Braillynn: Why are you in love with that iPad Pro?], Apples app support is astonishing. And the things my phones lack like banking apps are well supported on the iPad. Also dating apps don’t have websites I can use in browser.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cadell Stewart [Installed ut a few days ago been trying to get wireless display working with no …], There's an open bug with wireless display right now.
<ubptgbot> <Cadell Stewart> Would slimport or mhl work for meanwhile?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Slimport on nexus 5 works, yes. And better than miracast on any device
<wozencroft> Is it sure that those manual installation lines for the nexus 5 are up to date? Looks like the file with the end 4f4fdd.tar.xz is missing
<wozencroft> device-fc69d13....
<ubptgbot> <Cadell Stewart> Awesome thankyou, I'm not all too sure used the installation media and updated through settings says up to date ?
<wozencroft> Hmm, actually the tar.xz file is there, I also have it in /pool
<ubptgbot> <Cadell Stewart> Sry thankyou lol
<wozencroft> Ok, sorry, it works fine indeed. A short addendum might be that thoes fastboot oem unlock etc. command require sudo. And before creating that text file it boots to the ubports recovery screen (after selecting recover mode).
<ubptgbot> Joseph Rodriguez was added by: Joseph Rodriguez
<wozencroft> adb reboot recovery should be sudo or not? used sudo, it runs fine
#ubports 2019-07-28
<wozencroft> Braillynn I see. I just cannot get myself to trust a company like G or A. Hence it's nice to have alternatives like ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wozencroft [Ok, sorry, it works fine indeed. A short addendum might be that thoes fastboot o …], sudo is not necessarily required
<wozencroft> dohbee: It was in my case, otherwise it won't find the device (found also a thread about it)
<ubptgbot> gunawankaji47 was added by: gunawankaji47
<ubptgbot> nestor093 was added by: nestor093
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Photo, 1280x959) https://irc.ubports.com/qFv2X0jT.png Linux on Lumia 2520.. maybe very soon? :))
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Video, 8s) https://irc.ubports.com/auWfsjNW.mp4
<ubptgbot> <samzn> https://twitter.com/SamZaNemesis/status/1155315706965168128
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> I'd be willing to donate a Lumia 950 if someone wanted to try their hand at getting UT on it.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Photo, 1280x959) https://irc.ubports.com/XWmnZSc8.png hello beauty
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Braillynn [I'd be willing to donate a Lumia 950 if someone wanted to try their hand at gett …], Id be willing to try, but with my work schedule (I dont work for ubports) I cant give any kind of promises outside of "Ill try"
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @samzn [<reply to media>], That looks pretty
<ubptgbot> Ethan Yu was added by: Ethan Yu
<ubptgbot> Jose Luis was added by: Jose Luis
<wozencroft> Is there maybe a way to get rid of that horrible google splash screen on nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @wozencroft [Is there maybe a way to get rid of that horrible google splash screen on nexus 5 …], Yes, let me find the reference for you...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2584/ubports-black-logos
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Fwd from markvesime: thanks Ruben Carneiro for the non-google splash screen! https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2584/ubports-black-logos/16
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @advocatux [https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2584/ubports-black-logos], That's not fair!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😄
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You sneaked that in while I wasn't looking!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Black Ops for Black Logos :P
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Witty response, not bad for a penguin!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Hmm, someone should update the Ubuntu Touch status on this Wikipedia page.
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_mobile_devices
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Oh
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> It's mentioned twice
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> I assume that on Ubuntu touch should say (forked to Ubuntu Touch by Ubports comunity)?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> and make a new paragraph and entry to Ubports?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> IIRC someone tried to edit and improve those wiki pages some months ago but wikipedia moderators blocked that initiative
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> they had a good reason?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't think so. Wikipedia is really weird nowadays IMO
<wozencroft> imraniqbal: advocatux: Awesome, thank you! Worked like a charm
<ubptgbot> Deepaksharma2 was added by: Deepaksharma2
<wozencroft> Something like that might deserve to be part of the official flash process
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, that's the idea 😉
<wozencroft> It's just sooo much better without that g evil splash screen
<wozencroft> It's really fun to play around with ubports. Was searching around, if I'm not mistaken, at this point of time there is no wireguard, no jami, no fmradio, no newpipe and no osmand but there are mostly alternatives. I suppose uNav might be the best for maps (without gmaps)
<ubptgbot> ParamAtma108 was added by: ParamAtma108
<ubptgbot> <ParamAtma108> I installed Ubuntu Touch on my Oneplus One but am unable to access the files in the internal storage. They are there, they didn't get wiped. Anybody know how to do this?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Do you use file manager : https://open-store.io/app/com.ubuntu.filemanager
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] Do you use file manager : https://open-store.io/app/com.ubuntu.filemanager ?
<ubptgbot> <ParamAtma108> I just tried the file manager that came with Ubuntu.
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> @Tea [<reply to media>], Please reflash ur device with stock rom.. or if u have applied any memory partition .. please reparations to stock...  … Reason of abouve error is ..less memory in cache partition... It requires more than 400mb .. so make sure u have cache partition more than 400mb
<ubptgbot> <ParamAtma108> Thanks will check that
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Welcome...
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Anybody have kwn .. when Ubuntu is going to realese the OTA-10... I wanting for tht desperately 😝😜
<ubptgbot> <Tea> @Mikeee_128 [Please reflash ur device with stock rom.. or if u have applied any memory partit …], thanks a lot for your reply!! … how do I make that work?
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Which device u are using
<ubptgbot> <Tea> bq aquaris E5, original ubuntu edition … and laptop-wise: ubuntu 18.04
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> @Tea [bq aquaris E5, original ubuntu edition … and laptop-wise: ubuntu 18.04], Try to reflash your device ..stock rom of android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mikeee_128 [Try to reflash your device ..stock rom of android], bq devices must have Ubuntu Edition image on them before UT can be flashed
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @ParamAtma108 [I just tried the file manager that came with Ubuntu.], It's the same. And you can't see any files or drirectories ?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> At least you should have five standard directories : documents, Downloads, Lusic, Pictures and Videos.
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> @dohbee [bq devices must have Ubuntu Edition image on them before UT can be flashed], Yes they do have.. but u giys are facing this issue bcz of ..ur cache memory required more space so reface it with the stock or .. using fastboot try to clean userdata and cache partition
<ubptgbot> <ParamAtma108> Yes, those directories are there with nothing in them.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Did you use Unlock to see if you can explore "My Device" and find your files elsewhere (doubtful) ?
<ubptgbot> <ParamAtma108> No. I will try that next time. For now I recovered my android system. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Ok
<ubptgbot> <ParamAtma108> Going to back up storage first. Will take time.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mikeee_128 [Yes they do have.. but u giys are facing this issue bcz of ..ur cache memory req …], reflashing android won't help, because it has a different partition layout from the Ubuntu Edition of the phone. but not knowing what channel one is trying to install makes it difficult to help as well. for example, if it's edge channel, the i
<ubptgbot> mage may have grown too large again, and one simply can't flash edge on that device at the moment
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Anyone who wanna sell nexus
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Pwn mobile
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [it's also completely feasible to support UT and help it get better, using it on …], The lack of specific Android apps can be compensated for to a large extent by using an organization's website instead of their app, but the main things that prevent UT from being my primary phone are the lack of sharing bookmarks with Firefo
<ubptgbot> x and the lack of a complete dark mode since I read at night a lot.
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> Rex Murphy: The Yaniv outrage has left Canada, rightly, the laughing stock of the world – National Post … https://nationalpost.com/opinion/rex-murphy-the-yaniv-outrage-has-left-canada-rightly-the-laughing-stock-of-the-world
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sebastien, I think you posted in the wrong group.
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Please tell me how to get pwn mobile
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have no idea what that is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe you could find a group for pwn mobile?
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Any update of OTA 10
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://gitlab.com/groups/ubports/-/epics/8
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> @UniversalSuperBox [https://gitlab.com/groups/ubports/-/epics/8], Will u please tell how long will take..
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It will be released when it is ready
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> @UniversalSuperBox [It will be released when it is ready], Thanks dalton.. if i am not wrong it will take around 1 to 2 months
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> I mean mobile used for hacking
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Mikeee_128 [Thanks dalton.. if i am not wrong it will take around 1 to 2 months], Nah, shouldn't be that long. We're waiting on the camera issues to get cleaned up right now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [The lack of specific Android apps can be compensated for to a large extent by us …], to be fair though, "complete dark mode" doesn't exist on android either. even in Q which has a more pervasive dark mode setting, most apps still have their own "branded" coloring
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @VkProhack [I mean mobile used for hacking], I'm sorry, but this group probably won't be very useful to you for that
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VkProhack [I mean mobile used for hacking], this group is about https://ubuntu-touch.io not about breaking into other devices
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Thnks
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Which device you use to install Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> @UniversalSuperBox [Nah, shouldn't be that long. We're waiting on the camera issues to get cleaned u …], Wowwww... Awsum i am waiting for tht eagirly ... I just wish it will realese in next month
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VkProhack [Which device you use to install Ubuntu], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io is the list of supported devices for installing Ubuntu Touch on. however, it is not at all like having Ubuntu for PC on your phone
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> @dohbee [https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io is the list of supported devices for installing …], Thank you it was nice list. In your opinion which one is good. Which one mostly recommend
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [to be fair though, "complete dark mode" doesn't exist on android either. even in …], True. Right now I'm compromising with Fennec F-Droid. At least it has dark reader mode, but not dark on the home page or sites that have no reader mode. Kiwi is all black, but he doesn't strip Google. Bromite strips Google but is otherwise
<ubptgbot> stock Chromium. So I'm happy with Fennec for the moment.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Nexus 5 UT is just sort of a standby phone at the moment, like if I break my daily driver, and it lets me play with UT as updates come out.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> UT at least motivated me to keep the Nexus 5 instead of selling it off.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @VkProhack [Thank you it was nice list. In your opinion which one is good. Which one mostly …], People seem to like the Meizu Pro 5 and One Plus One best.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> A fair number of us are on Nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [True. Right now I'm compromising with Fennec F-Droid. At least it has dark reade …], yeah, if you mean dark mode on web, that's a much more complicated problem even
<ubptgbot> chebellalafigacheballa was added by: chebellalafigacheballa
<ubptgbot> <chebellalafigacheballa> (Photo, 655x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/9JgBqfRm.png Se questo messaggio raggiunge 47k, schiaccio il pulsante verde
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Never have a ban hammer when I need one.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> reported
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's already gone
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [yeah, if you mean dark mode on web, that's a much more complicated problem even], Right. I've read Chrome and main Firefox are working on enforcing dark mode on all web pages like Kiwi does on Android. Also Android users are enforcing dark mode in apps with substratum. That's not as important of an issue on UT for me as sha
<ubptgbot> ring bookmarks.
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Thank you so much . It was so helpful 😊
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> 👌🏻
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> ?
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> From where do I get these mobile
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you will have to find whatever is available in your region. not all of the devices are available everywhere.
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Ya that's what. I'm not getting in my country
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> Anyone wanna sell
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think none of the devices are available as new anywhere. you'd have to buy one second hand, and probably from ebay or similar for your country
<wozencroft> Actually there is a dark mode, which works more or less
<wozencroft> It can be set through UT Tweak Tool, just tested it
<wozencroft> Will mp4 be playing on the new release?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @wozencroft [It can be set through UT Tweak Tool, just tested it], Thanks for this reference. Just looked at the review and tutorial
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wozencroft [Actually there is a dark mode, which works more or less], Doesn't work for web though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wozencroft [Will mp4 be playing on the new release?], If you mean on n5, probably not unfortunately.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [Will mp4 be playing on the new release?], In my experience, mp4 play wells on the UT supported devices except for Nexus 5.  I am not sure there is a fix for that scheduled with the next OTA.  In the meantime the alternative UTmedia player should be able to play mp4 (and other formats) on the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [Will mp4 be playing on the new release?], [Edit] In my experience, mp4 play wells on the UT supported devices except for Nexus 5.  I am not sure there is a fix for that scheduled with the next OTA.  In the meantime the alternative UTmedia player should be able to play mp4 (and other formats) on the Nexus 5 - https://open-s
<ubptgbot> tore.io/app/utmedia.nfsprodriver
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [Will mp4 be playing on the new release?], [Edit] In my experience, mp4 plays well on the UT supported devices except for Nexus 5.  I am not sure there is a fix for that scheduled with the next OTA.  In the meantime the alternative UTmedia player should be able to play mp4 (and other formats) on the Nexus 5 - https://open-s
<ubptgbot> tore.io/app/utmedia.nfsprodriver
<wozencroft> TotalSonic: Indeed, thanks, discovered UTmedia player before and tried to use it to no avail
<wozencroft> No, installed it again, even the "select file" screen looks messy, the button works at least but will not play anything
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> in media player or internet
<wozencroft> mp
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> hm
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> what does this page list for compatibility https://www.youtube.com/html5
<wozencroft> HtmlVideo, H264, WebM, Media Source, MSE&H264, MSE&Webm
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ah, all blue check marks? intresting
<wozencroft> yep
<wozencroft> Is uNav the only map app having voice navigation?
<wozencroft> Now this is great... HereWeGo greets with the message "Safari is included with your Mac operating system"
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [Is uNav the only map app having voice navigation?], uNav is the only UT app that is able to give turn by turn directions in audio currently.  I have had mixed results with it - on my OnePlus One it often failed - but on my Meizu Pro 5 (which is my current daily driver) it works pretty well.  I like the HereMaps webapp for
<ubptgbot> a non-Google way of getting directions prior to going on the road though - https://open-store.io/app/heremaps.josele13
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [Is uNav the only map app having voice navigation?], [Edit] uNav is the only UT app that is able to give turn by turn directions in audio currently.  I have had mixed results with it - on my OnePlus One it often failed - but on my Meizu Pro 5 (which is my current daily driver) it works pretty well.  I like the Here Maps web
<ubptgbot> app for a non-Google way of getting directions prior to going on the road though - https://open-store.io/app/heremaps.josele13
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [TotalSonic: Indeed, thanks, discovered UTmedia player before and tried to use it …], maybe you could try the desktop MPV Player via a Libertine container?  Once it is installed you can open files in it by clicking on them in the File Manager and then choosing the MPV Player from the list of apps that will open up.
<wozencroft> TotalSonic: Interesting, Here Maps does not even start for me, it complains about having an old browser. Thank you for the hint about voice navigation
<wozencroft> TotalSonic: Did you try maps.me webapp?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [TotalSonic: Interesting, Here Maps does not even start for me, it complains abou …], did you try it using the webapp?  I beilieve the webapp uses a user agent string to bypass the browser complaint.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [TotalSonic: Interesting, Here Maps does not even start for me, it complains abou …], [Edit] did you try it using the webapp I linked to?  I beilieve the webapp uses a user agent string to bypass the browser complaint.  Also - don't use the older webapp for Here that is also in the Open Store - the one I linked is the one t
<ubptgbot> hat works for me
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [TotalSonic: Indeed, thanks, discovered UTmedia player before and tried to use it …], [Edit] maybe you could try the desktop MPV Player via a Libertine container?  Once it is installed you can open files in it by clicking on them in the File Manager and then choosing the MPV Player from the list of apps that will open up.
<ubptgbot> The package name is `mpv-player`
<wozencroft> Well, clarification: Here Basic does not start, Here maps seems to work
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/xd3XhLxP.webp
<wozencroft> TotalSonic: Good idea, thank
<wozencroft> s
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [TotalSonic: Did you try maps.me webapp?], I haven't.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [TotalSonic: Good idea, thank], you're very welcome!  Hope it works out
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [TotalSonic: Indeed, thanks, discovered UTmedia player before and tried to use it …], [Edit] maybe you could try the desktop MPV Player via a Libertine container?  Once it is installed you can open files in it by clicking on them in the File Manager and then choosing the MPV Player from the list of apps that will open up.
<ubptgbot> The package name is `mpv`
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @TotalSonic [you're very welcome!  Hope it works out], whoops - had the package name wrong - it is just `mpv`
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> (Photo, 1280x833) https://irc.ubports.com/ISRrsW50.png
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> 855km using uNav navigation. I have traveled without any problems from Legoland in Denmark to Poland :) Thanks for uNav and UBports.
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> uNav has minor errors, but it's still great navigation.
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> [Edit] uNav has minor bugs, but it's still great navigation.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> That's excellent!  I would love to see uNav get some feature enhancements which would make it easier for driving with it through unknown areas while alone - namely for it to say the street name that is to be turned onto.
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> @TotalSonic [That's excellent!  I would love to see uNav get some feature enhancements which …], It would be great if the gps worked so uNAv could work. I still haven't managed to get uNAv to work on Nexus5.!!!!
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> It would be fantastic to know that the project is developing, but Marcos Costales (Author) probably focuses only on possible bugs, if any.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Blake Carrington [It would be great if the gps worked so uNAv could work. I still haven't managed …], These problems seem to be device and region specific currently - uNav works well for me on my Meizu Pro 5, but was more problematic on my OnePlus One.  But - there is in fact a bunch of work being done by Marius currently to make gps
<ubptgbot> work better for UT at the OS level.  Hopefully that will hit around OTA-11
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> That would be fgreat!!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Blake Carrington [That would be fgreat!!], Have you tried to do the fixes suggested at https://forums.ubports.com/post/14885 …  ?
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> Yep. Several times. HAsn't worked
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Blake Carrington [Yep. Several times. HAsn't worked], oh well.  The upcoming location code changes should help with all of this a lot from my understanding
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I actually got a Garmin for my car as a fall back when I was just relying on the OnePlus One.  But having this made reliable without the need to get another device would be a boost to UT's usability as a daily driver for a lot of folks
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] I actually got a Garmin for my car as a fall back when I was used to have a OnePlus One as my daily driver.  But having this made reliable without the need to get another device would be a boost to UT's usability as a daily driver for a lot of folks
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] I actually got a Garmin for my car as a fall back when I used to have a OnePlus One as my daily driver.  But having this made reliable without the need to get another device would be a boost to UT's usability as a daily driver for a lot of folks
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> True
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> Also if you want to improve unav but you are not a developer,  you can try to contribute to openstreetmap, the geodatabase used by unav and gnome.
<ubptgbot> judicialdomicide was added by: judicialdomicide
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Hey I’m new to ubports and just loved the whole idea of convergence with nexus 5 series. I got myself a nexus 5 and 5x is on route. Quick question I wondered if there was a simple answer to. If I connect the slim port to nexus 5 I’m aware I can charge nexus by using the port on the slim port and Bluetooth keyboard and mouse. Is t
<ubptgbot> here a way to access a pen drive whilst outputting to hdmi. I’m guessing I’d need a powered micro usb hub to achieve all this?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, not with any micro-usb based devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it would require separate port for video and usb to do that
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> So here’s my thinking nexus 5 to powered micro usb hub - usb pen drive ?
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Will this not work?
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> And then another port from the hub to slimport to output to hdmi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't do OTG and SlimPort at same time, no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is a limitation of the hardware
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Ok thanks!
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Maybe a raspberry pi 4 then and some kind of network share. I’ll figure it out. Thanks.
<wozencroft> Strange... you enter a valid date, like 05 05 1999 or whatever - and the app says "please enter a valid date" :)
<wozencroft> It was mentioned that GPS with uNav does not work on Nexus5 but actually it does work for me, also with openstreetmap
#ubports 2020-07-20
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> nice video showing the results of flashing Halium 9 / UBports GSI  to a Redmi Note 7  https://youtu.be/eGjplOtzSFI
<ubptgbot> maxqwars was added by: maxqwars
<ubptgbot> hooliganshark was added by: hooliganshark
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @TotalSonic [nice video showing the results of flashing Halium 9 / UBports GSI  to a Redmi No …], Nice
<ubptgbot> Silas Santana was added by: Silas Santana
<ubptgbot> <Silas Santana> @TotalSonic [nice video showing the results of flashing Halium 9 / UBports GSI  to a Redmi No …], Can I use this gsi for redmi note 8?
<ubptgbot> <Silas Santana> Or here have some port for redmi note 8?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Silas Santana [Can I use this gsi for redmi note 8?], I don't know - it's not my video - was just sharing it.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Flohack [Too.Slooow..Progress... When they are finished with that most devices will be de …], And what do you suggest?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [And what do you suggest?], Sadly, not every device is a good porting target. We are now putting gears into getting Android 9 Support done and also Non-Android phones. Android 10 is out, 11 will come soon. We have to skip forward, and so probably its better you try to find a more modern device. Mainllining is nice, but by the ti
<ubptgbot> me you are on par with all drivers, if ever, since you wont be able to get all sources you need, the device is irrelevant to consumers. If you want to proliferate the Android dominance, you need masses of users, and they want modern hardware.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Flohack [Sadly, not every device is a good porting target. We are now putting gears into …], I absolutely don't want dominance android). I dream that the developers of separate free operating systems will normally unite and create one system that, after ten years of development and ecosystem expansion, will be able to free consumers (wh
<ubptgbot> o will no longer be "consumers") at least in the mobile market 😊 … And fiddling with drivers really does require more rational work.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> My "wet" dreams😁
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [My "wet" dreams😁], True that about dreams. My return is: Even with the best OS in terms of freedom and openness, you need users. If nobody uses it its useless. So, you need so also perceive how users see mobile devices in 2020, 2025 etc. And basically the usage of a mobile device is also bound to certain hardware properties. Y
<ubptgbot> ou need to give them a decent hardware with a good OS. That wont work by reverse-engineering ton of old devices. Most users want new hardware. Batter life problems. Broken screeens and switches. 2nd hand devices have a risk.
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> only things we can do is wait for UEFI revaled for ARM/RISC-V?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] only things we can do is wait for UEFI/BIOS revaled for ARM/RISC-V?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @twilipi [only things we can do is wait for UEFI/BIOS revaled for ARM/RISC-V?], That would be somethings.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @twilipi [only things we can do is wait for UEFI/BIOS revaled for ARM/RISC-V?], [Edit] That would be something.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @twilipi [only things we can do is wait for UEFI/BIOS revaled for ARM/RISC-V?], Hmm mobile SoCs hardly ever have an UEFI BIOS, what are you talking about?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Flohack [True that about dreams. My return is: Even with the best OS in terms of freedom …], Well, who doesn't want to do, finds many excuses, right? Breaking into the mobile market against two titans is a difficult task, but achievable - remember what it was like for them in the beginning? They had only freshness platform and unique fe
<ubptgbot> atures. How did users find out about them? Advertising. How did users suffer from early version bugs? The developers quickly fixed it - it felt like a serious approach. Confidence and dynamism are what a new mobile OS needs. How can this be ensured? The developer association, which I already mentioned, and sponsors. The app store should already be
<ubptgbot> expanding at this stage. It is also useful in marketing to point out to the user the disadvantages of the systems used and the advantages of yours. Do you think choosing an android 10 years ago was the user's choice? Marketing decided for people. You just need to give a little push, and when a person comes here and sees that the system does not wat
<ubptgbot> ch him, is less demanding on the hardware, it is free and secure, financially beneficial, and in the center of applications there are the necessary ones - he will remain. In Russia, android smartphones already cost $ 140 - if only they bought these spy probs. As if they were more expensive to produce before ... And the hardware of the iPhone is not
<ubptgbot>  worth the huge price tags - a continuous damn market. So why play by these rules?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [Well, who doesn't want to do, finds many excuses, right? Breaking into the mobil …], Well thats true for an initial market opening with early adopters etc. But, now so many years later, you have totally different situation. Human beings are strong in comparing things. Compare old vs new, blue vs red etc. The human brain is a hu
<ubptgbot> ge neural comparator in fact. All our life decisions are made through comparing advantages vs disadvantages - 24/7 every day all time. Okay not when we sleep lol. … So, if nothing is there, you can easily convince people to buy X. But, and we know this from now 4 years into the project. Peoples questions in this group and many others are primarily:
<ubptgbot>  Will this phone be equivalent to my current phone, and allow me to do all things I do now? Thats a question you must answer. People primarily do not want to have a loss in comfort, be it open or closed source. And I am talking about the masses, not a few 1000 tech nerds.
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> I also think you're missing the part where Ubuntu Touch doesn't have the same budget as Google and Apple has, @AllHafRA
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You have to aim initially for the question: How will thsi phone convince 100 to 200k people to swap instantly to UT ? Well thats not easy
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And then later, lets say 10k people per day
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And we would still take many years to get into a reasonable market share
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its a fact you need a modern hardware for this. So better look what we can do with todays hardware than try to stick with 5 year old devices forever
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Okay, what's the problem with changing the strategy a little - to provide an immediate ready-made ecosystem for the end user? But for this you need resources - no more developing dozens of separate operating systems. If you take their app stores and put them together, it will be released on 2 google stores. And in general, it seems to me
<ubptgbot>  that it is necessary to transfer the desktop system to a smartphone - this is more promising.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Lorxu [I also think you're missing the part where Ubuntu Touch doesn't have the same bu …], No one with a huge budget is born except the children of billionaires.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [Okay, what's the problem with changing the strategy a little - to provide an imm …], Well unifying things is hard in open source. People work not for money but for ideals. Now tell them that the App store they developed for 3 years needs to go away for a "better one".
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Thats why we have so many forks. People wont give up what they babysitted
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Except you pay them lol
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Create a system where you can install all these app formats or make someone cry. If nothing has changed, then nothing will change. As stupid as it sounds. The huge disadvantage of an open community is the lack of a leader. As a result, a collective that can fight back is scattered over a vast territory and provides food only to private e
<ubptgbot> xploiters.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [Create a system where you can install all these app formats or make someone cry. …], Well yes but then again, if you were the leader, what do you do to make people follow you :)
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> It hurts me for Linux ...
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> The excuse man deserves a monument in the city center.😊
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> We will continue to write code for our own pleasure, because "yes, but", "yes, but", etc.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @AllHafRA [Create a system where you can install all these app formats or make someone cry. …], Its also its strength. Big companies with a leader sometimes follow a bad track because the leader believes in it. Big companies are also very inefficient in general. Only through competition with other companies they can achieve good progress. T
<ubptgbot> he Open Source world is mostly vital through its internal competition as well.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @jonny [Its also its strength. Big companies with a leader sometimes follow a bad track …], Well I disagree. Companies even with low competition are successful if they create a vlaue for the customers. In Opensource there is no pressure for making money, so often things are created that ordinary users dont see the value. Its a fact. Lets
<ubptgbot> create value
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Even with a monopoly, if you are the only company for product x, you cant be successful if no one buys your stuff
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @jonny [Its also its strength. Big companies with a leader sometimes follow a bad track …], Microsoft is only one, this role is already taken)
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> And I don't really understand what kind of competition exists in the open community, if 1-2% uses about these products (on desktop, for example)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [And I don't really understand what kind of competition exists in the open commun …], Yeah as I said its not competition its about fulfilling the wishes of customers. Usability and value
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Flohack [Yeah as I said its not competition its about fulfilling the wishes of customers. …], But I am quite comfortable in Linux-desktop. I cannot start 1-2 games due to drivers and 2-3 games due to anti-cheat, but this is no longer a Linux problem. All other games and software work great for me, I litter my system myself (and not a co
<ubptgbot> rporation that dictates) - is this not happiness on a desktop? This is a very delicate question of human psychology, not software problems. Have you tried implementing Linux in college where everyone was working on Windows? There were such ridiculous questions of elementary computer illiteracy, not related to the comfort of Linux itself - I had to
<ubptgbot> teach them what Windows did not try to teach them. It was so funny.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> What is it for? For example, Linux-Desktop needs advertising, it is already quite comfortable. By combining your efforts in the mobile segment and thoroughly engaging in advertising, you can do the same. If the majority is engaged in excuses or programs only for their own pleasure, then of course a leader is needed to promote such an OS.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> The main thing is to prevent the appearance of the second apple. God forbid.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> The user buys a smartphone for $ 130-150 and gets an open system in which there are applications he needs and everything works fine. Oh, I shed a lot of tears ...
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> (Sticker, 512x451) https://irc.ubports.com/3u8nRcOa.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [But I am quite comfortable in Linux-desktop. I cannot start 1-2 games due to dri …], Well you can try to convince people of benefits - thats what Marketing is doing all the time - but you will quickly find out that ordinary users, while finding privacy and openness important, also want to have not too much drawbacks. Good camer
<ubptgbot> a, WhatsApp, banking apps - why they should give up this, what works for them for years?
<ubptgbot> <Captain Pugwash> My pinephone just auto updated! Awesome!
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> What I wrote above assumes the presence of all the applications you listed ...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You do not have a compelling argument for masses that don´t know and don´t care about technical details. You need to step out of the Nerd basket, and try to answer questions like: Who is taking care of App security? In a federated world, who is preventing malicious apps passing small app stores run by a few enthusiasts? Who can encrypt a
<ubptgbot> device really successfully? Who can recover data from the cloud when you loose your device? Thats all things we are not able to answer right now. Openness creates risk. And risks are scary
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Captain Pugwash [My pinephone just auto updated! Awesome!], Yes, until we believe in our strength, we rejoice in little things) ...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Our openess actually makes the devices less secure then even early Android versions.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] Our openess actually makes the devices less secure than even early Android versions.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Flohack [Well I disagree. Companies even with low competition are successful if they crea …], In my short life I have seen enough activities in companies that didn't provide any value. In contrast, an Open Source project needs to provide value as well or it will just live a sad life without users. Who wants to maintain software without use
<ubptgbot> rs?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Flohack [Our openess actually makes the devices less secure than even early Android versi …], Doesn't this apply to the Linux kernel? Probably because there is Linus and his "no"?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @AllHafRA [And I don't really understand what kind of competition exists in the open commun …], Competition does not just start with 700 Mio. users. Competition starts the moment where a handful of users decide between different solutions.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @jonny [In my short life I have seen enough activities in companies that didn't provide …], Exactly I dont maintain anything for myself ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [Doesn't this apply to the Linux kernel? Probably because there is Linus and his …], The kernel has nothing to do with it, its about how Android secures the bootloader, the boot images and the unlocking of the device itself with hardware tools. They are proprietary and protected by signing keys from Google and the vendor, to fen
<ubptgbot> ce off any tampering attempts. We could only do this if we get our keys into the hardware.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Currently anybody can get data off a stolen or lost UT phone if he can boot it into recovery and connect a cable.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Okay, I get you. I'm starting to build a monument)
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> (Photo, 1024x768) https://irc.ubports.com/ZlRtnK41.png Something like this:
<ubptgbot> <blihp> @Flohack I've been wondering about the 'openness' problem as well.  it seems all the mobile distros would be more easily compromised than desktop Linux.  Has much thought gone into this or is it mainly focused on 'get it working now and figure out the rest later'?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @blihp [@Flohack I've been wondering about the 'openness' problem as well.  it seems all …], Desktop Linux is as easily compromised if you dont enable full encryption file system. Which nobody I know does.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Like any PC. Also Windows.
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> @Flohack [Currently anybody can get data off a stolen or lost UT phone if he can boot it i …], I did that to an old Samsung phone once. The screen broke and I managed to unlock the bootloader and scrape off some data. It sounds like full disk encryption would be the way to solve this part.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Windows now has Bitlocker in place that uses the TPM mobule. Thats quite nice
<ubptgbot> <blihp> speak for yourself ;-)  That's my point though: you can secure desktop Linux.  Mobile Linux seems to be lacking on this front in comparison.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Full disk encryption is one of our most wanted features. The problem for that is: You need a GUI to unlock it, means certain parts of the OS must be already running. YOu need the touch screen working etc. So full encryption will not be there, probably only user data folders
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So when you encrypt it, you also need a good backup. Its unacceptable that users would loose their data if the device breaks the screen eg.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I would personally not use a device with that risk in place. Remember what I said before, risks are scary
<ubptgbot> <blihp> Yep.  There's a ton of stuff that mobile Linux won't be able to do anytime soon because there aren't all of the supporting services people take for granted in the iOS and Android world
<ubptgbot> <blihp> I've been dealing with things like how do I deploy/manage/backup these little ARM devices around my house for over a decade now... it's work!
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Why did you even start talking about security on mobile OS? Android users do not care about their security at all - just do memory encryption in your OS and it will be better than the security of the android. Does porting a desktop system to a mobile platform imply porting and security technologies? Make isolated containers, leave import
<ubptgbot> ant operations with a strong password, and the openness of applications and OS will provide frequent security patches.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [Why did you even start talking about security on mobile OS? Android users do not …], Yes users dont care. Thats why Android comes with enforced security. You cannot opt out. They wanted to make it worry-free for users, they dont need to think about this part of security. Thats what you need to do, fulfil the job for your users,
<ubptgbot>  and dont explain to them how they could make it. enforce it, thats the only way how to prevent disasters
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> What you are talking about is quite nice, but again, if I get physical access to the device and can boot a recovery or flash my own bootloader its compromised. mem encryption, container all nice. But I download the full flash offlinbe
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And no, making mobile devices should not take over the security from a desktop, it should make it even better. desktops are not lost or stolen that much :D
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Sorry, I find it difficult to continue this topic, because I remember the success stories of companies that wanted to achieve this, and in this case, I believe that the problems are not in the software, but in the people who deal with it (that is, here I can only get personal, and this is already a non-constructive dialogue).
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> We can give counter-arguments for a long time while more determined people take over the market. And I think that the time has come when the open community should come together for a common goal, and not cherish its ego in separate projects. And all of the software problems listed above can be solved in a shorter time.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [We can give counter-arguments for a long time while more determined people take …], Well human behaviour. The coming-together part will simply not happen unless you pay everybody fulltime equivalent of cash. Same for me, I will not implement anything that I am not convinced its a good thing, or I get paid for it. If you pay me
<ubptgbot> I write anything you like, be it glorious or stupid. If you don´t pay me, I decide what will be the goal. Thats more or less whats happening. And I can understand it, we all need to live, to take care for our families etc. So, if I devote my precious free time for Ubuntu Touch, it should make sense for me
<ubptgbot> <SccCsm> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/rZTYXOKU.png Foto da Cosimo
<ubptgbot> Linux was added by: Linux
<ubptgbot> <Linux> Hello, are there any way to block sms from some number or just block every sms not from phonebook?
<ubptgbot> <Linux> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <libremax> To block calls, there is F-Call Pro but it doesn't work for SMS. I believe there is nothing else for the time being.
<ubptgbot> <Linux> Oh... I really need to block sms, so anoying ads 😩. Thank you anyway
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Linux [Oh... I really need to block sms, so anoying ads 😩. Thank you anyway], Make a feature request into messaging app plz, Lionel is happy to analyze it ^^
<ubptgbot> <Linux> @Flohack [Make a feature request into messaging app plz, Lionel is happy to analyze it ^^], How to do that?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Linux [How to do that?], Create an account on Github. Go to here: https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app/issues - press New issue, write.
<ubptgbot> <Linux> Ok, thank you
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> lol
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> humm that would need some work...
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> but blocking contact/number is often requested
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> [Edit] hugh not an easy task...
<ubptgbot> <Linux> @lduboeuf [but blocking contact/number is often requested], Yes... please add it. Thank you so much
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> well i don't even know where we could put the "spam" contact list.... :)
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> [Edit] well i don't even know where we could put the "spam" contact list.... :) ( database or file )
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> and i see impact on > 4 components ...
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @lduboeuf [and i see impact on > 4 components ...], Could this filter be applied to push notification server? Just thinking loud.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @lduboeuf [well i don't even know where we could put the "spam" contact list.... :) ( datab …], Whatever is easiest. 😎
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> humm yeah interesting to do, but how would i find enough free time to do it 😢
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danfro [Could this filter be applied to push notification server? Just thinking loud.], No, SMS is coming from your local Modem
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the simplest I can think of is just isolating the list of blocked sms in the messaging app but the user will still be  notified about it. I guess this needs to be implemented in ofono?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey everyone! We're looking for someone to translate the PineTab Getting Started guide to French. Results can be sent in this group or to me as a .odt file.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/B9wL2aBm.odt
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> I forward your message to french channel
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @Javacookies [the simplest I can think of is just isolating the list of blocked sms in the mes …], I think there is a component that is called "approver" in telephony-service could be responsible for that
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I see, I'm not really familiar on this so I'm just guessing 😅
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> but maybe i'm wrong lol, there are so many layers and services ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so many messages to wake up to
<ubptgbot> <rs2009> (Photo, 799x598) https://irc.ubports.com/ZJATkmgQ.png An experimental Ubuntu 18.04 ISO with Lomiri is now available at https://mega.nz/folder/XVZCRQrR#ISFdufta_3ZbacJahEzzFA … You can grab a torrent copy here: https://k-jtan.ca/torrents/distributions/ubuntu-unity/ … It isn't installable, but is a LiveCD for testing purposes. Please note th
<ubptgbot> at it is extremely experimental and not stable at all at the moment and most of the apps crash. Lomiri looks awesome! … Here's a demo of the experimental build: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcRsluQRZpg&feature=youtu.be
<ubptgbot> <rs2009> (Photo, 799x600) https://irc.ubports.com/AAHpmyT7.png
<ubptgbot> <rs2009> (Photo, 799x598) https://irc.ubports.com/8h8HQz6m.png
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> ❤
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [no, 5.12], aww guess you gave up on 5.15 for now
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> a stupid question, is there anyway to add some custom keyboard input method to UT's virtual keyboard?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> as one of my major non-english/non-roman typing method isn't exist in UT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @AllHafRA [But I am quite comfortable in Linux-desktop. I cannot start 1-2 games due to dri …], wasn't going to say anything but your posts really tempt me lol. Really linux's problem isn't "fragmentation" as that just a side effect of the freedom it gives, nothing is "forced" everyone add what they deem valuable. the only thing holding
<ubptgbot> it back is like flo said: people comparing it to existing os's and most notoriously; can i run x app. that's all it needs really. those "popular" apps are already coming to the linux desktop slowly and what do we see? the market share steadily increases it was at an all time high this year iirc. … and that's also the case for ubuntu touch, let the
<ubptgbot> os mature and run on modern devices and as people come in and enjoy we'll gain support for popular apps as more and more will request it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @twilipi [a stupid question, is there anyway to add some custom keyboard input method to U …], no, support for traditional input method plug-in stuff never got added afaik
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @twilipi [a stupid question, is there anyway to add some custom keyboard input method to U …], you'll need to modify the keyboard code in keyboard-component to do that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what method is that if i may ask?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [you'll need to modify the keyboard code in keyboard-component to do that], something like this thing, that's one of the 3 major typing method for Chinese society despite of pinyin and chewing https://github.com/Cangjians/ibus-cangjie
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, there's no ibus stuff in lomiri afaik
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [you'll need to modify the keyboard code in keyboard-component to do that], [Edit] something like this thing, that's one of the 3 major typing method for Chinese society (the other 2 are pinyin and chewing for Mainland China and Taiwan respectfully ) https://github.com/Cangjians/ibus-cangjie
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what would a cangjie keyboard look like on an OSK though?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> android/ios have one?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah cangjie
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Photo, 1200x675) https://irc.ubports.com/1J3rG70G.png something like this
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i suppose a feature request on keyboard-component in order
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.inputmethod.latin … google's Gboard has implemented as the image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah. i'd suggest making a PR to keyboard-component to add such a keyboard; based from the xenial branch
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [i suppose a feature request on keyboard-component in order], great
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> file the feature request at https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] file the feature request at https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component please
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.inputmethod.latin … google's Gboard has implemented as the image above
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] i suppose a feature request on keyboard-component is in order
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [file the feature request at https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component please], cool I'll post that feature request later
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that looks pretty normal. I think it'll be fairly simple to create such layout
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i think the layout itself is rather easy: replace the qwerty layout with the correct characters
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the challenge is to interpret the characters correctly
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [the challenge is to interpret the characters correctly], actually the biggest challenge is to port the logic
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [the challenge is to interpret the characters correctly], [Edit] actually the biggest challenge is to port the inspiring and searching algorithm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that's what i'm calling the "interpretation"
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [that's what i'm calling the "interpretation"], I see
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> as with cangjie you rarely actually type the character on the label of the key
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] as with cangjie you rarely actually type the character on the key
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh yeah, I forgot about that, it's a not a simple entry of each character 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but there are existing similar layouts already so I guess those can be reference
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah like zhuyin and korean
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [as with cangjie you rarely actually type the character on the key], you can but as you say there's tons of combination instead of one, like "一"(one)，just simply type "一" and get the result, or "碼“(code) has 5 combinations of 一口尸手火 … the main mechanic is to use those character's iconic characteristics to search a word
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [yeah like zhuyin and korean], not like zhuyin(chewing), this is actually like japanese, to describe a tone pattern of a Chinese character
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> the history of that is during 1910s people want to reform bulky Chinese character with a much simpler phonic words however it failed, and it revived in Taiwan due to ease of teaching pronunciation, just like pinyin's word Romanization
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] the history of that is during 1910s' enlightenment movement, people want to reform bulky Chinese character with a much simpler phonic words however it failed, and it revived in Taiwan due to ease of teaching pronunciation, just like pinyin's word Romanization
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] the history of that is during 1910s, people want to reform bulky Chinese character with a much simpler phonic words however it failed, and it revived in Taiwan(or Republic of China, during this era) due to ease of teaching pronunciation, just like pinyin's word Romanization
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seal script is so nice to look at though
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> but cangji is the way of guessing of hand writing pattern, away from zhyyin
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [seal script is so nice to look at though], yeah but it's too old even for me isn't really that easy to recognize some of it, lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even if i can learn to speak perfect mandarin, i will probably never actually learn to read written chinese
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> let alone to write it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @twilipi [you can but as you say there's tons of combination instead of one, like "一"(one) …], yeah i don't know the details very well yet thanks for the insight
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @twilipi [but cangji is the way of guessing of hand writing pattern, away from zhyyin], yeah we were talking about not directly inputting the character on the key but searching a database/file for the correct one
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [even if i can learn to speak perfect mandarin, i will probably never actually le …], that's the truth of learning Chinese (character) as second language, even simplified, you still have to memorize some of the most important characters in order to write, even for me some of the word is still quite un recognizable due to its rare
<ubptgbot> usage, mainly remember 1000-3000 words/phrases for daily usage is already a good user though, simply keep use it via experience
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [even if i can learn to speak perfect mandarin, i will probably never actually le …], i actually doubt the feasibility to speak "perfect" mandarin but not able to read a single sentence in written form tbh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @twilipi [that's the truth of learning Chinese (character) as second language, even simpli …], did you learn it as a second language?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [i actually doubt the feasibility to speak "perfect" mandarin but not able to rea …], well reading pinyin sure; but actual han characters, maybe a few, but whole novels and scientific papers and phone documentation no way
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> for me, even I've learnt Mandrin, the experience difference still give me some challenges to type it easily
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [did you learn it as a second language?], Chinese as first writting language, but Mandrin is second speaking language, Cantonese is my mother tounge
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least i can usually audibly tell the difference between mandarin and cantonese
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [well reading pinyin sure; but actual han characters, maybe a few, but whole nove …], pinyin can only get you so far really xD but yeah technical jargon and whole novels is way different level lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i think we've gone a bit off topic down the slope, from getting a new keyboard layout :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ti bu tong xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @twilipi [Chinese as first writting language, but Mandrin is second speaking language, Can …], ah cool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [anyway, i think we've gone a bit off topic down the slope, from getting a new ke …], true that xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i kinda tried learning chinese through donghua in the past, there wasn't enough subbed donghua at the time actually to do that, so i kinda digged into it :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> anyway that algorithm is the biggest challenge for a possible canjie layout in malliit
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [anyway, i think we've gone a bit off topic down the slope, from getting a new ke …], sorry for talking too much offtopic stuff … anyway, I've posted a feature request in the github repo, hope someone will follow up, no rush
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> thanks for that o7
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and tis fine even rodney went along down the slope this time lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> we do have @UBportsOF too fwiw
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] we also have @UBportsOF fwiw
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [anyway that algorithm is the biggest challenge for a possible canjie layout in m …], https://github.com/fcitx/fcitx-table-extra/blob/master/tables/cangjie5.txt … fcitx can also give you some handful database for it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm interesting can you add that to the feature request?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm growing more confident in the feasibility of adding it
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> simply the main logic for getting a word is to target the most similar code pattern, like word inspiration for english or other languages, but in a specific code
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [i'm growing more confident in the feasibility of adding it], OK
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah but that shouldn't be too different from how zhuyin or japanese reads a database from a certain set of characters if i'm not mistaken
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or how autocorrect works technically :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'll add the fcitx link to the feature request for now
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh, this is cool: https://twitter.com/ubuntu_unity/status/1285169202232320000?s=20
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [or how autocorrect works technically :P], AFAIK, base on the fcitx's list, it's a bit hard to give tolerance due to characteristics of finding writting pattern, but in this documentation, there's a way to "autocorrect", is to add a wildcard key (like Z key, a reserved key for cangjie), using a wildcard between first and last ca
<ubptgbot> n help inexperienced user to find a correct key
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [or how autocorrect works technically :P], [Edit] AFAIK, base on the fcitx's list, it's a bit hard to give tolerance due to characteristics of finding writting pattern, but in this documentation, there's a way to "autocorrect", is to add a wildcard key (like Z key, a reserved key for cangjie), using a wildcard between first and
<ubptgbot> last(if needed) can help inexperienced user to find a correct key
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> and there's a code limit of 5, so it can limit the searching complexity
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> https://cangjians.github.io/projects/ibus-cangjie/documentation/
<ubptgbot> <Brophen> @mateosalta [oh, this is cool: https://twitter.com/ubuntu_unity/status/1285169202232320000?s= …], That's awesome!
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> but for the phrase, there's couple of ways, one is to make custom dictionary once user makes an phrase(combination of characters) after typing … another way is to implement a seperate phrase dictionary, like this: … https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rime/rime-cantonese/master/jyut6ping3.phrase.dict.yaml … https://github.com/rime-aca/dicti
<ubptgbot> onaries/blob/master/luna_pinyin.dict/luna_pinyin.extended.dict.yaml
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] but for the phrase, there's couple of ways, one is to make custom dictionary once user makes an phrase(combination of characters) after typing … another way is to implement a seperate phrase dictionary, like these: … https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rime/rime-cantonese/master/jyut6ping3.phrase.dict.yaml … https://github.com/rime-a
<ubptgbot> ca/dictionaries/blob/master/luna_pinyin.dict/luna_pinyin.extended.dict.yaml
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> perhaps you'd like to join https://t.me/UBports_devel to discuss possible implementation details with somoene working on the feature @twilipi
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [yeah but that shouldn't be too different from how zhuyin or japanese reads a dat …], those txt are base on one of the advanced multi-platform open source IME built for Chinese user called RIME, and those are their(one of the) phrase dictionary, in order to implement phrase suggestion
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [perhaps you'd like to join https://t.me/UBports_devel to discuss possible implem …], although I'm a IT student, but I have no such development history though
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Sticker, 440x512) https://irc.ubports.com/TIrodexH.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and please don't use pepe stickers in our community :)
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> oh sorry
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [oh, this is cool: https://twitter.com/ubuntu_unity/status/1285169202232320000?s= …], Looking forward to seeing this go stable eventually and trying it out on one of my x86 tablets.
<nontrivial> Hello folks. I'm looking to get Ubuntu Touch running on a desktop PC. I managed to find an  ubuntu-touch-mainline-generic-amd64.img file and it starts to boot up but hangs. I've participated in software projects before but I have to admit I don't know where to start on this one.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's an image for qemu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ```qemu-system-x86_64 -hda ubuntu-touch-mainline-generic-amd64.img -vga virtio -display gtk,gl=on -m 2G -enable-kvm```
<nontrivial> Is there a repository somewhere I can clone and tinker with?
<nontrivial> Hmm, never used qemu before, I'm an application developer not a system developer. I'm running Unity on 18.04 as my daily driver (have been using Ubuntu for over decade) and it doesn't like the display option. Leaving that option of it still hangs in the same spot as when I try to run it in VirtualBox. Is there any documentation I can read on how the image is generated?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> didn't you start a thread on the forum about it?
<nontrivial> Yup.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't recall exactly how it gets built, but the CI job where you downloaded the image from will have links to it in the build log i'm sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and i'm pretty sure the image can be written to a USB to boot directly on hardware or such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no you can't make it into an ISO
<nontrivial> Believe me, I've been all over that page and there is no information on who or how it was made. But I just figured out what I was doing wrong trying to get it to mount with a loopback, so I guess I'll mess around with the contents and see what I can find. But if I don't know where the source is I can't contribute anything I figure out back to the project.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there isn't a single source repo for ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Venji10> Is there something like a feature list, which stuff is working on which devices like there is for sailfishos or postmarketOS?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, we don't have a massive table like that
<ubptgbot> <⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢> @mateosalta [oh, this is cool: https://twitter.com/ubuntu_unity/status/1285169202232320000?s= …], nice !
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @nontrivial [Hello folks. I'm looking to get Ubuntu Touch running on a desktop PC. I managed …], see the twitter post i just linked
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> With anbox being a bit spotty what about virtualizing Android on a bit more powerful processor like the rockpro64 that could stay home running the random Android apps like WhatsApp then through VPN run WhatsApp web? Would let me run Ubuntu touch daily driver...?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox doesn't virtualize android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well with ARM you can just run straight android on a device if your goal is to keep it running WhatsApp for you to use whatsapp web
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Sorry meant virtualize Android via qemu. Don't want to waste a whole rockpro64 to Android for WhatsApp. So have it running qemu kvm for Android plus other services
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Since it wouldn't be efficient to run qemu or even anbox directly on the phone
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Trying to be creative to get around a few crutches
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why wouldn't it be efficient to run anbox on the phone, assuming it became supported to do so?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> granted, you won't get the full app experience from the android app either way
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> I had understood it would be a big battery drain. Basically looking for a "now" stopgap until anbox more possible.
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> I know core devs have other priorities so trying to work with the current state of things. Dont need WhatsApp calls just pick up the messages and give an occasional reply and don't want to double carry :-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so you already have a phone running whatsapp just to use whatsweb?
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> No drop the Android phone RIP. Set up Android virtualization on a mini server not on battery but on mains to run WhatsApp and other Android only services that are linked to the new Ubuntu only phone via VPN. Simple right? :-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need to VPN back into the same network where the whatsapp android apps is running, no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and why not just run it in an android-x86 VM on a PC?
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> But need to be on the same lan when not at home to use WhatsApp web.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> ?? WhatsApp web is saying keep device active assumed talked over lan maybe not that helps.
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Yeah could run Android x86 but I drank the pine64 Kool aid for home server :-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no. you just have to keep the whatsapp android app running
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> If don't need VPN that makes it easier
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Could keep the server running 24/7 this way and still be connected when not home? Cool!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> until you get logged out or whatever and have to scan the QR code again with the android app
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> So Android on aarch64 host a bit more questionable? Or not possible?
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> I'll be testing this I almost have WhatsApp anbox running on the server....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well anbox can run, i don't know if there's any VM images made for running android in a VM on ARM though
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> So could go that way too possibly
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Yeah that is where is am stuck do sing Android qemu image...
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Ok TKS I'll stop filling the list. Point is I think there are many unable to full-time Ubuntu touch due to a few Android dependencies
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> So if it were known may help others make the jump
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Do you know if anbox more possible on armhf vs aarch64?
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Aarch64 it says not supported even though I almost have it running :-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think snaps exist for ARM yet, and maybe no "official" anbox image. alpine has anbox and android image for ARM though if you're using that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or otherwise go ask for help in the anbox group i guess
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Anbox telegram group or forum?
#ubports 2020-07-21
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [i don't think snaps exist for ARM yet, and maybe no "official" anbox image. alpi …], there were some back in the 'snappy' days
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yep you can get the ubuntu core snaps
<ubptgbot> A N was added by: A N
<ubptgbot> <A N> Hey I was directed to this group when I tried to connect with someone on the Ubuntu phone website. I was hoping someone might be able to give me a bit of advice
<ubptgbot> <A N> I’m looking for a really secure unhackable simple phone to replace this problematic iPhone I’m using
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> "unhackable" is untrue
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> well "unhackable" is a high target
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> nothing is unhackable, there'll always be exploits that hackers can take advantage of
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> you will have problems because all the phones bootloaders are unlocked
<ubptgbot> <A N> But is there anything that you can’t hack just by having my phone number
<ubptgbot> <A N> How do I protect myself then ugh I’m ready to do anything it takes
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> what kind of attack are you wanting to protect against?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> are you talking about the attacks where they will take your phone number to get sms access to your account?
<ubptgbot> <A N> Like just ppl who want to invade my privacy or record calls or just avoid being easy prey
<ubptgbot> <A N> Like I know someone said iPhones are easy to hack all u need is the number but they also said all u need to do is reset it and it’s gone which prlly isn’t true lol
<ubptgbot> <A N> I just want to be left alone
<ubptgbot> <A N> Shouldn’t be so hard
<ubptgbot> <A N> Also I do my banking online thru a phone so I need that to be safer
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> a phone number hack could not compromise the entire phone
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ubuntu touch is good at limiting background services, so if you are worried about apps doing certain things with, we do have an advantage in that area
<ubptgbot> <A N> So how do I scan for it or get rid of it or anything
<ubptgbot> <A N> I’m not so worried about the apps
<ubptgbot> <A N> But that’s handy
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> after seeing what data facebook collects from its app ;P
<ubptgbot> <A N> Ya I guess ppl could get to me thru there
<ubptgbot> <A N> But if they have my number that’s pretty simple isn’t it
<ubptgbot> <A N> I’m so lost in all this
<ubptgbot> <A N> Everything I read says something different
<ubptgbot> <A N> I’m tired of being violated
<ubptgbot> <A N> I will pay to get help in this
<ubptgbot> <A N> I don’t even care
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I'm not sure what type of number attack you are talking about
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh, looked it up - seems that vulnerability is fixed, your firends may be misinformed and trying to scare you?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> anyway some security steps to take on any device, including ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> - always update … - don't install unknown things, only use app store - even then read all the permissions it can use (if you don't want to allow what it lists, don't install it)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> -don't click on links in emails, texts, don't call numbers from emails or texts ( always consult official pages to get the official support number)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> use a 2factor authentication app
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> also dont punch your imei number to some page or whatever, it is used to get most of the details about you or preventing the baseband from working properly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [there were some back in the 'snappy' days], I meant for anbox
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [I meant for anbox], yeah, the probally didn't make one for ubuntu core
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> althought that would be handy for a server box
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @A N [I’m not so worried about the apps], that is mostly what worries me :) but anyway, the way I think if if you don't need it don't use it. you can't hack icloud photos you don't have - so if at all possible don't use any syncing, or storage, or online services, put the phone on airplane mode, or better off so you can't be hacked whi
<ubptgbot> le out, or better I leave mine at home while at work ( no time to really use on breaks)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> then I have diffrent phones for diffrent purposes - one that only has music loaded on it for the car ( no cell service, nothing else but music) one to do tv show stuff at home
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the other for general calling
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] and  another for general calling
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> and lastly never use facebook :)
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> could've bought a tablet for tv show :P
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ooo, yeah. that one will be coming once they make the pinetabs ;)
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> :D
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> pinetabs are great, i tell you
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> i have an actual unit at home which if you want i can take pictures of it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> that could be cool, I'm sure a lot of people here would like to see
<ubptgbot> <Wolf> Hello, …      I installed Ubuntu os on my OnePlus one, but it is not connecting to wifi, is there any procedure to get wifi.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/995
<gitbot> ubports issue 995 in ubuntu-touch "Oneplus one wifi switch after OTA6" [Bug, Device: Bacon, Open]
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> this may have info you can gather to see if you have the same bug
<ubptgbot> <Wolf> Friend Thank you for the reply, may be it's a big.
<ubptgbot> <Wolf> Bug*
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the same happened to my opo
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> something about how it gets info from a partition, some versions didn't have that info
<ubptgbot> <Wolf> Did U got fixed?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I haven't touched my opo in a long time :)
<ubptgbot> <Wolf> Oh ok!
<ubptgbot> <Wolf> Let me try if I can fix, any way thank you .
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Oh, who is on the volla port - from here https://github.com/HelloVolla/ubuntu-touch-beta-tests/wiki/High-level-epic-overview-for-Ubuntu-Touch-port am i right in thinking you have some drivers for fm or nfc?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> if so qt-master has example apps, I have had sucess compiling many of them to run
<ubptgbot> LoliOverflow was added by: LoliOverflow
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Wolf [Hello, …      I installed Ubuntu os on my OnePlus one, but it is not connecting to …], As already someone posted you can try to create yourself a config file with a new MAC address. The instructions are under the above link I rhink
<ubptgbot> <Wolf> Thanks! Florian, I am on it.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Wolf [Thanks! Florian, I am on it.], Unfortunately 2 flavors existed for the OPO it seems, while we fixed the issue for the one we broke wifi for the other lol
<ubptgbot> <Wolf> May be.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Wolf [May be.], Well I know I did those repairs. The problem was that all OPO devices had the same MAC address. So people with 2 or more OPOs in the same house had huge troubles in using WiFi. I fixed that but then other OPO users complained about lost WiFi ;)
<ubptgbot> <FJW_Schnettler> »  The problem was that all OPO devices had the same MAC address « … On my Sony X X too ... My first device has in 5GHz Wlan the same MAC-Adress how the second device on 2,4 GHz. … After an update and reboot, both device has the same adress. On their fist starts every day is this not, it's ok ... … 🤷🏻‍♂️
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @FJW_Schnettler [»  The problem was that all OPO devices had the same MAC address « … On my Sony X …], Well the same MAC for 5 and 2.4 should not matter, does it?
<ubptgbot> <FJW_Schnettler> I don't now but I can tested it ... i had it seen in the router device ....
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @FJW_Schnettler [I don't now but I can tested it ... i had it seen in the router device ....], The WiFi card is the same why it should have 2 different MACs ?
<ubptgbot> <FJW_Schnettler> @Flohack [The WiFi card is the same why it should have 2 different MACs ?], ❓ … Testing pass ... …  ... On my first Sony X X after the first boot in 5GHz are this MAC (not all codes..😎)  ::AF:33:7C:E0 and in 2,4GHz ::4C:11:22:33. … In a lot after boots most used the MAC ::4C:11:22:33 ❗️in all WLan Ghz ... … The second Sony X X had
<ubptgbot>  after the first boot in 5Ghz this MAC ::4C:11:22:33 the same on the frist Sony X X❗️and in 2,4 GHz ::EA:3E:D5:5D … Also here in a lot after boots most used the MAC ::4C:11:22:33 ❗️in all WLan Ghz ... … Sometimes also not in such a way ... 🤷🏻‍♂️ … I can seen it on the Router (FritzBox 7390) … I know its peculiarly, magic ...🙈 … If the MAC's are
<ubptgbot> same in the two devices and the WLan GHz others, both devices in Wlan good. 🤷🏻‍♂️ … Then I am confused very much...🤪
<ubptgbot> <FJW_Schnettler> @Flohack [The WiFi card is the same why it should have 2 different MACs ?], [Edit] ❓ … Testing passed ... …  ... On my first Sony X X after the first boot in 5GHz are this MAC (not all codes..😎)  ::AF:33:7C:E0 and in 2,4GHz ::4C:11:22:33. … In a lot after boots most used the MAC ::4C:11:22:33 ❗️in all WLan Ghz ... … The second Son
<ubptgbot> y X X had after the first boot in 5Ghz this MAC ::4C:11:22:33 the same on the frist Sony X X❗️and in 2,4 GHz ::EA:3E:D5:5D … Also here in a lot after boots most used the MAC ::4C:11:22:33 ❗️in all WLan Ghz ... … Sometimes also not in such a way ... 🤷🏻‍♂️ … I can seen it on the Router (FritzBox 7390) … I know its peculiarly, magic ...🙈 … If the M
<ubptgbot> AC's are same in the two devices and the WLan GHz others, both devices in Wlan good. 🤷🏻‍♂️ … Then I am confused very much...🤪
<ubptgbot> Uwe_Herczeg was added by: Uwe_Herczeg
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @mateosalta [if so qt-master has example apps, I have had sucess compiling many of them to ru …], interesting, thanks
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> for NFC there is Sailfish middleware that can be packaged
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> (Photo, 1080x2160) https://irc.ubports.com/7vpSaBOk.png
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> Can regular ubports get volte as well now?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ItsMeShouko [Can regular ubports get volte as well now?], Sure if someone adds it ^^
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @Flohack [Sure if someone adds it ^^], *proceeds to spam erfan* jk lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ItsMeShouko [*proceeds to spam erfan* jk lol], Ah you mean Android phones?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Or Pinephone? Android = we must reverse engineer a lot of code, I dont think this will come early. But, if you are lucky your modem already does VoLTE by default. YOu wont notice it except better audio quality
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> Basically, yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So then no ^^ This is on Pinephone, where things are open source ^^
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> My modem does support volte, but I switched to other operator to get calls on sfos and ubports
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> [Edit] My modem does support volte, but I switched to other operator (non volte only) to get calls on sfos and ubports
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So your operator does VoLTE only?
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ItsMeShouko [Yes], Thats a pity then. VoLTE is a proprietary technology and each vendor implements it a bit differently. So far nobody had the chance to analyze this and it will be superhard without source code
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @Flohack [Thats a pity then. VoLTE is a proprietary technology and each vendor implements …], I read somewhere that ofono supports (with a few changes) volte on mtk chipsets
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ItsMeShouko [I read somewhere that ofono supports (with a few changes) volte on mtk chipsets], Find this please. I doubt it
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> Okay will try searching
<ubptgbot> Caitlin Gallagher was added by: Caitlin Gallagher
<ubptgbot> Prishelec was added by: Prishelec
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @Flohack [Find this please. I doubt it], I saw it a year back, someone was stating it in some issue in a github repo, can't find anymore, maybe the repo/issue got delted
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @Flohack [Find this please. I doubt it], [Edit] I saw it a year back, someone was stating it in some issue in a github repo, can't find anymore, maybe the repo/issue got deleted
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @ItsMeShouko [I saw it a year back, someone was stating it in some issue in a github repo, can …], Nice
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Just managed to install UBports to a Oneplus 6, but it asks for a password which I never entered during the initial setup process. What can I do?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> is it 0000 ?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Nope
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> leave empty? Ubuntu? Phablet?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably `phablet`
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @TomasOqvist [Just managed to install UBports to a Oneplus 6, but it asks for a password which …], phablet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it's not a properly supported device yet and using GSI orsuch
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [i think it's not a properly supported device yet and using GSI orsuch], EY!
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> It is
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @mrcyjanek [phablet], Bang, there it is! Thanks
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I have built my own GSI for it
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> And it works
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @TomasOqvist [Bang, there it is! Thanks], but keep sim in slot 2
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Thanks, that works too ☺!
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @TomasOqvist [Thanks, that works too ☺!], c:
<ubptgbot> agungfrazt was added by: agungfrazt
<ubptgbot> Benni was added by: Benni
<ubptgbot> Pe was added by: Pe
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> What qt is used rn
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> still 5.9
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Ok
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I knew the update hadn't happened
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I just couldn't remember which version
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I think they might have been working on the qtwebengine version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> qtwebengine is 5.14 in devel
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Does anyone know if Webber stores click files for the webapps it installs - and if so what folder these would be found in?  I want to make backups of the ones I have created so that I can save time if I want to have them on other devices or after a system reset and restore.
<ubptgbot> Fran was added by: Fran
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `find . -type d -name "*webber*"` ?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [find . -type d -name "*webber*" ?], Thanks - will try that. I've looked in my .local and .cache folders and hadn't found anything yet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it might delete the files after the content-hub sending is done
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you can choose to "open" with file manager and just save it wherever, no?
<ubptgbot> ukiterus was added by: ukiterus
<ubptgbot> <Fran> one question, is there specific documentation for the pinephone? because i see the oficial documentation does not apply
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what specifically doesn't apply?
<ubptgbot> Super Hasan was added by: Super Hasan
<ubptgbot> <Sunaris> Hello, gys
<ubptgbot> <Sunaris> I hardly, can see qhen im typing on ubuntu Touch . just install today.
<ubptgbot> <Sunaris> i really like the phone. and ui.
<ubptgbot> <Fran> @dohbee [what specifically doesn't apply?], how to connect using ssh? adb works with the pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Adb doesn't work with the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fran [how to connect using ssh? adb works with the pinephone?], adb doesn't work. you need to set up ssh. somehow you need to get your public key onto the phone and added to `~/.ssh/authorized_keys` (self-message, pastebin, or gitlab/github/launchpad ssh key pages are common ways to do this), and run `sudo start ssh` on the device; then y
<ubptgbot> ou can connect to ssh over wifi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hopefully at some point in the future we can get adb working though
<ubptgbot> <Fran> ok thanks for the info, this drives me to the next question how do i access to the phone using cable? i know how to do it with nexus5 but here i am lost.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no user-friendly way at the moment. mtp and adb do not work yet on pinephone.
<ubptgbot> <Fran> ook thanks!
<ubptgbot> arthurabdulin was added by: arthurabdulin
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Hello All, has anyone got issue with time zone synchronisation from Next Cloud Calendar? It appears Next Cloud events show +1 in Ubuntu Touch Calendar.
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> @dohbee [adb doesn't work. you need to set up ssh. somehow you need to get your public ke …], Just use scp to copy ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub from your pc to your phone and add it's contents to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bettehem [Just use scp to copy ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub from your pc to your phone and add it's c …], you can't do that of course when the key isn't already added
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> password auth is not supported
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> Yes you can. Use scp on the phone to copy the key from the pc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, maybe sure; the point is you need some other way than connecting to the phone from the PC, to do it
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> Yes, but what I'm saying is that scp is far more straight forward than having to first upload the key somewhere from the pc and then go download it on the mobile device. … With scp you can do it with one command
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> @dohbee [ok, maybe sure; the point is you need some other way than connecting to the phon …], You shouldn't connect to the phone from the pc, you should connect from the phone to the pc. I never said that the point was somewhere else. I just gave a better suggestion on how to go about copying the key over
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bettehem [You shouldn't connect to the phone from the pc, you should connect from the phon …], why are you trying to argue with me. the wording you originally replied to me with suggested something else. i am not trying to bloody argue with you so chill
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> Im not either. Sorry if the wording wasn't clear enough. What I meant was to use scp(on the phone) to copy the file from the pc to the phone
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> @dohbee sorry, not trying to argue.
#ubports 2020-07-22
<ubptgbot> alikarakoc was added by: alikarakoc
<ubptgbot> <Elias> How to make a screenshot with a fairphone 2 under ubports?
<ubptgbot> <Elias> I found these two volume keys ^^
<ubptgbot> lomalkin was added by: lomalkin
<ubptgbot> rbetzen was added by: rbetzen
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @Elias [I found these two volume keys ^^], press both of them at the same time?
<bqv> Do any of you use ubuntu touch as your daily?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> yes.
<bqv> Whats the biggest downside?
<bqv> And are you at all a special case?
<bqv> I'm considering it…
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bqv [Whats the biggest downside?], none of the "big" apps are available
<bqv> You don't use anbox?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I second Rodney, App selection can make some things difficult
<bqv> I wouldn't even be considering it without anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox isn't the same as running android natively on a phone
<bqv> But you can run the apps
<bqv> What else |atters
<ubptgbot> hacker1024 was added by: hacker1024
<ubptgbot> Gordon was added by: Gordon
<ubptgbot> <Fran> @bettehem [Im not either. Sorry if the wording wasn't clear enough. What I meant was to use …], ok thanks for the suggestion i will try that
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @arthurabdulin [Hello All, has anyone got issue with time zone synchronisation from Next Cloud C …], Seems to be fine here. Syncing with Evolution on Desktop.
<ubptgbot> <Venji10> @mateosalta [Oh, who is on the volla port - from here https://github.com/HelloVolla/ubuntu-to …], I think I saw a compatible of a radio driver in arch/arm64/boot/dts/mediatek/mt6763.dtsi
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> @Fran [ok thanks for the suggestion i will try that], Cool
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @bqv [But you can run the apps], Well not really, Anbox is an alpha-grade container and many apps dont work
<bqv> :/
<ubptgbot> <Allusernamesaretaken2> I searched in the group history it is said that pinephone doesn't have hotspot feature by default. Does anybody know if there has been any change about this? Or is this feature in the queue?
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/TdTxSrQJ.odt
<ubptgbot> jedi2light was added by: jedi2light
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> How can I push some files into clickable docker container before  app starts?
<ubptgbot> <rs2009> (Photo, 614x201) https://irc.ubports.com/GJ0gAj34.png The spelling of Ubuntu is wrong on ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rs2009 [<reply to media>], LOL WTF!!!
<ubptgbot> <rs2009> 😊
<ubptgbot> <rs2009> :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Forwarded to Website team thx
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fwd from randycharleston: Hi Florian, spelling is fixed
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rs2009 [:)], ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Reload page probably due to CLoudflare caching
<ubptgbot> <rs2009> (Photo, 77x37) https://irc.ubports.com/0UhU0NvL.png Still doesn't work. 😞 Also, I noticed that the default Odoo favicon was being used on ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <rs2009> (Photo, 77x37) https://irc.ubports.com/HjwataEo.png Still doesn't work. 😞 Also, I noticed that the default Odoo favicon is being used on ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <rs2009> @rs2009 [<reply to media>], @Flohack It's alright now, although the favicon is still the default Odoo one (on ubuntu-touch.io)
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> Nah that's just Obonto Touch
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rs2009 [@Flohack It's alright now, although the favicon is still the default Odoo one (o …], And this is also fixed now
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @rs2009 [<reply to media>], Секд ыршае к
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @rs2009 [<reply to media>], [Edit] Ctrl shift r
<ubptgbot> Peter was added by: Peter
<ubptgbot> Sir_Goose_1 was added by: Sir_Goose_1
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @Danfro [Seems to be fine here. Syncing with Evolution on Desktop.], Thanks for your reply!
<ubptgbot> Alex was added by: Alex
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @bettehem [Im not either. Sorry if the wording wasn't clear enough. What I meant was to use …], i think we should add this to the documentation scp using scp to pull the key from the pc to the phone rather than push from the phone to the pc. hmm not too straightforward tho
<ubptgbot> iammosab was added by: iammosab
<ubptgbot> <Fran> please that would be helpful
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Fran [please that would be helpful], Did you manage to enable ssh?
<ubptgbot> <Fran> didn’t try yet maybe later tonight
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> feel free to ask when you're stuck
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the current suggestion is to transfer you're ssh public key by running `scp pcuser@pcip:/path/to/public/key ,` on the phone
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> notice the dot is used to copy it to the homedirectory or whatever folder you are in
<ubptgbot> RenataPuspitaDewi was added by: RenataPuspitaDewi
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is there anything like a forum post or Telegram group for a community project to port Firefox for Android to Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> By which I mean a native mobile port, not the desktop version within Libertine.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [notice the dot is used to copy it to the homedirectory or whatever folder you ar …], you typed a comma though :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [Is there anything like a forum post or Telegram group for a community project to …], no, and not really doable as it's a java app there
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What would be a better approach to port it? Use desktop source?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just having firefox be responsive and touch friendly i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least once UT is all wayland everywhere
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I would think with the pinephone and firefox being the most common browser used in different distros on it, they might put some effort to make the UI responsive
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But I'm saying you'd be better off adapting desktop FF to be responsive and touch friendly on mobile rather than porting it from Android, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Gotcha.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [you typed a comma though :P], dang it 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] the current suggestion is to transfer you're ssh public key by running `scp pcuser@pcip:/path/to/public/key .` on the phone
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wouldn't a firefox package also require gtk anyway?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i would assume it would require gtk to be shipped with firefox on ut
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> Konqueror, min browser and falkon are web browsers that use qt, aren't them?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sure?
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> why do you ask?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] why do you ask that here?
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> instead of using firefox, that uses gtk, broswsers that use qt aren't better to run under ut?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah good question
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but those browsers are likely still using X
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> I'm not quite sure, maybe they could give a surprise
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ut uses mir and mir is being migrated to wayland
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i mean sure we can try ofcourse
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well morph uses qtwebengine already
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just like falkon
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw falkon uses qtwebengine
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> konqueror use Wayland-EGL to plays videos and html5, it's what rek2gnulinux commented in this post: https://www.reddit.com/r/wayland/comments/834dix/wayland_native_browsers/
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> it's from 2 years ago
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> maybe morph is the mobile version of falkon and konqueror
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wow "the firefox port is dead as is chromium"
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> is what they posted time ago
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> haha
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> well morph actually morph to be usable on desktop aswell tbf
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Does anyone know the reason why we have almost have two updates per day on Xperia X (suzu) ? I’m simply curious about that.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> [Edit] Does anyone know the reason why we almost have two updates per day on Xperia X (suzu) ? I’m simply curious about that.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> because the suzu is in active development
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @Fuseteam [because the suzu is in active development], It’s very regular.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and you are likely on the development channel, probably because there is no stable channel yet
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @Fuseteam [and you are likely on the development channel, probably because there is no stab …], Yes, it is.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Pascal [It’s very regular.], yes because there are automated builds whenever something is updated
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Pascal [Yes, it is.], the frequent updates is actually a characteristic of the development channel, it should slow down by the time we hit feature freeze
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> I wanted to be sure of the automated build. Thanks !
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sure
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Pascal [Does anyone know the reason why we almost have two updates per day on Xperia X ( …], 2 updates could also be a CI failure resulting in 2 identical builds, I will investigate
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> @Flohack [2 updates could also be a CI failure resulting in 2 identical builds, I will inv …], I noticed that mostly the 2 updates don’t have the same sizes to download.
<ubptgbot> <Fran> @Fuseteam [the current suggestion is to transfer you're ssh public key by running scp pcuse …], ok i did it thanks, next point i see in the documentation is sudo android-gadget-service enable ssh to enable ssh server but this doesn’t work on the pinephone right?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Flohack [2 updates could also be a CI failure resulting in 2 identical builds, I will inv …], One regular update is always the same size 77.1 MB. I guess that is the auto build one. The other one does not happen every day and is a few MB only, that I suppose to hold some actual new merged PR's.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Fran [ok i did it thanks, next point i see in the documentation is sudo android-gadget …], indeed i think a simple sudo service ssh start should work?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> not sure if i got the syntax right
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah no tis `sudo start ssh`
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> @Danfro [One regular update is always the same size 77.1 MB. I guess that is the auto bui …], It’s what i understood. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Danfro [One regular update is always the same size 77.1 MB. I guess that is the auto bui …], eh? i though there would be no update is there's no change 👀
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [eh? i though there would be no update is there's no change 👀], I am not the pro. Just doing educated guesswork. 😁 There was a period of a very few days without the 77.1 MB around release of OTA 12. But otherwise they are there every day.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Danfro [I am not the pro. Just doing educated guesswork. 😁 There was a period of a very …], you're am educated guesswork pro tho :P
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Dy05SkMa.webp
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Whatever works. 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fran> @Fuseteam [ah no tis sudo start ssh], super thanks! i connected, again i think it could be useful to have this explained somewhere for noobs like me
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sure sounds like we need to one extra general command and one pinephone specific command in the docs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we need to fix "developer mode" to be a more robust thing
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it isn't "robust"?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it doesn't "exist" on pinephone because the way it's built is only for enabling adb
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it should be more like developer options on android so we can toggle individual developer options, like adb, ssh, adb on wifi, etc…
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah interesting
<ubptgbot> KarstenDietrich was added by: KarstenDietrich
<ubptgbot> <Fran> how unstable is devel with the pinephone? is that bad?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> depends on what you mean with "stable" 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> jokes aside devel almost never breaks in my experience and you fixes faster than other channels
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] jokes aside devel almost never breaks in my experience and you get fixes faster than other channels
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> edge on the other hand there be dragons
<ubptgbot> <Fran> haha ok then i will try devel thanks
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Fran [haha ok then i will try devel thanks], strange things happening with the browser on dev on pinephone
#ubports 2020-07-23
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Bro, this flex is real
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/D3jMHYqH.png
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> Is it possible to implement art android runtime in Ubuntu touch for android apps rather than using anbox?
<ubptgbot> PanosMaul86 was added by: PanosMaul86
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [Is it possible to implement art android runtime in Ubuntu touch for android apps …], I might be wrong but The ART is a Java virtual machine. And many android apps have malicious code. So, I don't think it's a good idea, unless are open like the Fdroid apps
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> As someone said me, android apps are built to work in android
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> It's better to do apps from scratch to work in the sistem that you want as a target.
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> [Edit] It's better to do apps from scratch to work in the system that you want as a target.
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> If the those java apps would have a qml version, yes, it would be easier to implement.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [Is it possible to implement art android runtime in Ubuntu touch for android apps …], I believe apps needs more than the just the runtime to work correctly
<ubptgbot> <hacker1024> `vendor.dataqti` keeps crashing, does anyone know why this could be? … https://del.dog/ullunymojo.txt
<ubptgbot> Harig99 was added by: Harig99
<ubptgbot> <Harig99> Hs
<ubptgbot> <Harig99> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Harig99> Heyy
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Hello and welcome
<ubptgbot> Someone Not Important was added by: Someone Not Important
<ubptgbot> Ben was added by: Ben
<ubptgbot> <Ben> Hey
<ubptgbot> <Ben> Hi, i heard a lot  good about Ubuntu Touch and want to try it. In my region sells someone a nexus 5 with crdroid installed. Do you know, if UT installs fine in it?
<ubptgbot> <Sir_Goose_1> @TacoBarz [It's better to do apps from scratch to work in the system that you want as a tar …], I wonder how Blackberry added their android app support back in the BlackBerry 10 days
<ubptgbot> <Petr> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Ben [Hi, i heard a lot  good about Ubuntu Touch and want to try it. In my region sell …], yes, nexus 5 is one of the supprted devices and it has good availabblity
<ubptgbot> <Ben> @Javacookies [yes, nexus 5 is one of the supprted devices and it has good availabblity], So its no problem to installiert from non stock Android phone?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Ben [So its no problem to installiert from non stock Android phone?], UT expects the standard partition layout (and maybe other stuff). It is likely best install the OEM android before the UT install. (It should be possible to google that for the nexus range.)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Ben [So its no problem to installiert from non stock Android phone?], [Edit] UT expects the standard partition layout (and maybe other stuff). It is likely best to install the OEM android before the UT install. (It should be possible to google that for the nexus range.)
<ubptgbot> <Ben> @alan_griffiths [UT expects the standard partition layout (and maybe other stuff). It is likely b …], Okay, thanks.
<ubptgbot> Christopher Housley was added by: Christopher Housley
<ubptgbot> <libremax> And It's better to install the last android version (6.x)  available from google for N5. … it's here: https://developers.google.com/android/images
<ubptgbot> <Someone Not Important> would this be the correct place to inquire about SDK installation ? I can not find a version for Ubuntu 18.4 , please.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> SDK is no longer maintained.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] Ubuntu Touch SDK is no longer maintained.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> If you search a tool to build app look at https://clickable-ut.dev/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <Someone Not Important> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Sir_Goose_1 [I wonder how Blackberry added their android app support back in the BlackBerry 1 …], Didn't Blackberry pretty much ship android?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Fuseteam [Didn't Blackberry pretty much ship android?], Yeah, that was android
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> blackberry 10 is 4.4.2 iirc
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Sneaky marketing lol
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Like lineage 16 is andorid 9 lol
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> [Edit] Like lineage 16 is andorid 9 kek
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol true
<ubptgbot> <miguel> Hi
<ubptgbot> <miguel> Any info if OPO going to be ported to halium 7 or 9?
<ubptgbot> <Ben> Thx for the tips to get my install running. Just bought a Nexus 5 and try to install at the weekend
<ubptgbot> rbnyellow was added by: rbnyellow
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Hello. I am looking forward on opening a YouTube channel and over their I wanna reach out to people about Ubuntu touch in my first video. Who among the community is like senior with whome I can do an interaction as a part of video
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @mrmechanic3000 [Hello. I am looking forward on opening a YouTube channel and over their I wanna …], what type of interaction are you looking to do?
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Over Skype/Google-meet regarding different features, possibilities and ways to come into either development or day to day usage of Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> something similar to our Q&A's then?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so an interview regarding the user experience on ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> Hello everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 5 but it loses connection at the last step all the times. I'm using the new USB cable that was sent with the device.I really don't know what to do. The other thing bothering me is that I cannot remove the battery to turn the phone off when I have a problem.
<ubptgbot> ThoR was added by: ThoR
<ubptgbot> Giovane Alves was added by: Giovane Alves
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> @Rebecca58 [Hello everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 5 but it loses co …], Press & hold on the power button for like 10-15 seconds and the phone will power off
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> Yes it does but then back to the Google text and the lock logo.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Rebecca58 [Yes it does but then back to the Google text and the lock logo.], hold power+voldn to get to fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Rebecca58 [Yes it does but then back to the Google text and the lock logo.], From there you can also power it down
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But disconnect the cable first
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @Flohack [But disconnect the cable first], Can you tell me how to turn it down from the Google screen?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> turn it down?
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> Oh crap I didn't root my phone before trying to install Ubuntu touch. It's that a problem?
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @Fuseteam [turn it down?], We'll it's stuck on the Google logo.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> press and hold power button doesn't work to turn it off?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or do you mean something else?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Rebecca58 [Oh crap I didn't root my phone before trying to install Ubuntu touch. It's that …], no
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @Fuseteam [or do you mean something else?], It doesn't work indeed. And the down button + power button only bring me back to the Google logo. Probably because I didn't unplug the usb cable before rebooting
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @dohbee [no], Ooooh thank God!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway you should still be able to get to fastboot and flash OEM android too if needed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe the power button is failing. hard to know from here
<ubptgbot> Fr4nk71 was added by: Fr4nk71
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Rebecca58 [It doesn't work indeed. And the down button + power button only bring me back to …], then you do it wrong, you have to press and hold until it vibrates, and then only release power, keep vol button (up for recovery, down for fastboot) pressed. You want to go to fastboot / bootloader mode, since that is the one guaranteed to wo
<ubptgbot> rk.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Also, please join our welcomeplus room for installation help
<ubptgbot> <TobiasSchimpf> Hello guys, I recently traveled by car from Germany to Italy vire Austria using both Unav and Puremaps. I notissed that with OAT 12 the gps localization is slow. I passed every exit before the signed it. I'm on a nexus 5. Anyone with experience like that?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> woah, unity8(lomiri) code is preserved in the arctic now
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1040x570) https://irc.ubports.com/G1G5Bv0d.png
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @TobiasSchimpf [Hello guys, I recently traveled by car from Germany to Italy vire Austria using …], I use it mostly in France. First fix could be long but when it is done I have no pb on the road. FP2.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @mateosalta [woah, unity8(lomiri) code is preserved in the arctic now], What does it mean ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not much
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Ern_st [What does it mean ?], https://www.techradar.com/uk/news/github-data-repository-preserved-in-arctic-code-vault-built-to-last-a-thousand-years
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Ern_st [What does it mean ?], time capsule type of stuff
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Ok thanks
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @Flohack [Also, please join our welcomeplus room for installation help], Can i have the link please?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> Little question about pinephone. I can't disable (turn off) the Bluetooth.  Is the problem known?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, that is a long standing known issue. It'll get fixed for sure don't worry ☺
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> No problem I know that ubports for pinephone is in developpement. Thanks for the answer.
<ubptgbot> <Fran> i have a question, i saw pinephone can use desktop mode with an external display, it automatically works? it works with any adapter?
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> I'm not sure but recently I've seen on pinestore an Hardware for convergence with postmarketos. Maybe run with ubports?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/P481fgHl.png
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> "Hide adult-oriented content". Are there any X-rated apps in OpenStore ??? 😄
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> At least there was - and displayed quite prominently which, iirc led to this button
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Fran [i have a question, i saw pinephone can use desktop mode with an external display …], yes but current editions have a hardware issue which prevents video out to work. There's a workaround but you'll have to do it by hand. Also, I haven't seen anyone tried it with UT I can't confirm if it works on UT on the pinephone. It does wor
<ubptgbot> k on other devices though such as Nexus 5 and 7(2013)
<ubptgbot> <Fran> aha ok thanks, i will wait then
<slvr> does the workaround need new parts soldered back in? I see people saying to remove two chips, but the only video includes adding two new ones.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it seems that removing them is enough but I'm not sure what replacing them means
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @mark alexa ["Hide adult-oriented content". Are there any X-rated apps in OpenStore ??? 😄], It might be Filosofical, Science related like  Nietzsche or Froid. I like Issac Asimov stuff, even Snowden can be adult related stuff
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> what?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a button that just turns the screen off forever
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [it's a button that just turns the screen off forever], What ??? Didn't happened !
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> XD
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹
<ubptgbot> umang was added by: umang
<ubptgbot> Daniel was added by: Daniel
<ubptgbot> <umang> Hi I want to install ubuntu touch in my samsung tab a 2019. … Any can help me?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not a supported device
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @umang [Hi I want to install ubuntu touch in my samsung tab a 2019. … Any can help me?], Get yourself a nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <umang> So can i do it with halium port?
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @umang [So can i do it with halium port?], net on tour samsung
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @umang [So can i do it with halium port?], theoretically yes; every device must have its own port built
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Is there a cli command to make the phone so a system update? It says it's downloaded, but the `restart and install` button does nothing
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> On my opo
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] Is there a cli command to make the phone do a system update? It says it's downloaded, but the restart and install button does nothing
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] Is there a cli command to make the phone do a system update? It says it's downloaded, but the `restart and install` button does nothing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just reboot?
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> Hey, I just got a UBports CE PinePhone, and OpenStore isn't working for me. … Store opens, but it never populated.
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> [Edit] Hey, I just got a UBports CE PinePhone, and OpenStore isn't working for me. … Store opens, but it's never populated.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zoomer296 [Hey, I just got a UBports CE PinePhone, and OpenStore isn't working for me. … Sto …], are you connected to wifi or cell data?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee [just reboot?], Nope tried that. I suppose it needs a syntax or instruction to go into recovery, in update mode
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @dohbee [are you connected to wifi or cell data?], Tried under both, browser works on both.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should be working then. is the time correct on your phone? maybe it's wrong and causing TLS validation to fail
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> Time was correct.  … It just started working for seemingly no reason though.
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> Things fixing themselves before a diagnosis can be made always annoys me more than things staying broken.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mark alexa ["Hide adult-oriented content". Are there any X-rated apps in OpenStore ??? 😄], nope, terms were changed not to allow, but I'm sure some semi controversial but not banned things might be hidden under that catagory
#ubports 2020-07-24
<ubptgbot> Clouderboi was added by: Clouderboi
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> hello guys
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> I hope that everyone is safe  and well
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> I'm planning to buy a meizu pro 5 to install ubunut phone on it
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> so allow me to ask you this question, is ubport  OS stable to use it in a daily driver phone?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Clouderboi [so allow me to ask you this question, is ubport  OS stable to use it in a daily …], Yes - I have used it as a daily driver on a Meizu Pro 5 for 6 months now, and before that used UT on a OnePlus One as a daily driver for a year.  UT works excellently on the Meizu Pro 5 once you get ovee the hassle of flashing it (if it con
<ubptgbot> es with Flyme/Android)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Clouderboi [so allow me to ask you this question, is ubport  OS stable to use it in a daily …], [Edit] Yes - I have used it as a daily driver on a Meizu Pro 5 for 6 months now, and before that used UT on a OnePlus One as a daily driver for a year.  UT works excellently on the Meizu Pro 5 once you get over the hassle of flashing it (if
<ubptgbot>  it cones with Flyme/Android)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Clouderboi [I'm planning to buy a meizu pro 5 to install ubunut phone on it], Good instructions here https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2755/meizu-pro-5-flyme-os-to-ubuntu-touch-modem-update-fingerprint-function
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> @TotalSonic [Yes - I have used it as a daily driver on a Meizu Pro 5 for 6 months now, and be …], thank u so much for sharing me your experience
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> what about the nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @TotalSonic [Good instructions here https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2755/meizu-pro-5-flyme-o …], I used this method but there's some flaws on step 5
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> especially on flashing the rom
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> the ubuntu-device-flash no longer works on ubuntu later than 18.04
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> The Nexus 5 works well, but sometimes has problems with battery life and video decoding.
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> ah ok.. thank u guys
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> I'm tired of android so I'll try my best to get either a meizu pro 5 or nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Clouderboi [I'm planning to buy a meizu pro 5 to install ubunut phone on it], I'd suggest follow the instruction on the instruction above from 2-4 … and thenstep 1, step 5-last step follow this instruction … https://github.com/wdbm/TFLOSSH/blob/master/turbo.md
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> I want to use an alternative so badly
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> as in step 1
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> you also need to find the TWRP image from xda or that forum post, as the DL link in the github instruction is kind of dead, and the unlocking method from the forum post is unpromising
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> PS: I owned pro 5 and flashed recently
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] you also need to find the TWRP image from xda or that forum post, as the DL link in the github instruction is kind of dead, and the unlocking method from the forum post is unpromising while the github one is same as the xda's genuine method
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> does ut recognize the isp network right away?
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> or is it require to make a work around in order to use properly
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> if you are buy and install from scratch, I'd suggest pinephone, nexus 5 is quite scarced and quite hard to find a good battery condition one
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] if you gonna buy and install from scratch, I'd suggest pinephone, nexus 5 is quite scarced and quite hard to find a good battery condition one
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Clouderboi [does ut recognize the isp network right away?], PPPoE?
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> no
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> what I meant  is
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> it's just work similar to other linux, if it's not required to dial-up via specific utility software or your access point dialed up, then it shouldn't be a problem?
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> can I use an isp provider on ut? like I can use comcast, at&t etc
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> to simplify my question...
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> can I use  a sim card on ut?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> if it's meizu pro 5, then only LTE, HSPA, 3G and GSM is supported
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> if it's CDMA, then there's no hope at all
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> so.. what is the best phone to use lte on ut?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> as the only unsupported phone for meizu pro 5 is CDMA+FD-LTE only version(China Unicom version)
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Clouderboi [so.. what is the best phone to use lte on ut?], currently nexus 5 or pinephone
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> nexus 5 is matured, and pinephone is the newest phone to support
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> I see...
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> however for non-expert, it's best not use it for daily driver as there's still tons of uncertainties there
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> I'm a developer
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> I would like to code for ut
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> and also I'm tired of android
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> [Edit] and also I'm tired of android and IOS
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> and as I heard once I get used to ut I can use it as a daily driver
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the xepria x performance is quite nice
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> im using it daily
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> ohh cool
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> was it difficult to install it on your xperia?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> it was a little bit tricky, there are a few steps before using the installer
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> I see
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> btw guys I gonna ask u a question
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> can we use snaps on ut, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> snaps are not supported
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> ok
<ubptgbot> dansury was added by: dansury
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Hello, is it possible to establish a cifs (or ntfs ...) connection from the UT file manager, on a synology NAS for example ?
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> how can i setup a libertine container from cli? the GUI doesnt seem to want to do anything
<ubptgbot> Marcus Ly was added by: Marcus Ly
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> Hello my phone is supported by project treble, does that mean I can use ubports GSI on my phone?
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> It's an Xperia xz2
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Marcus Ly [Hello my phone is supported by project treble, does that mean I can use ubports …], Probably, but nothing is guaranteed ;)
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> How do I install ubports GSI?
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> Also
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> My phone is on Android 10
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> Does that mean I have to downgrade it to 9?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://t.me/halium for porting
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> Wait
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> Does anbox work on every ubports phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> Can I install it on any phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @purringChaos [how can i setup a libertine container from cli? the GUI doesnt seem to want to d …], docs.ubports.com has some tips
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @purringChaos [how can i setup a libertine container from cli? the GUI doesnt seem to want to d …], [Edit] http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html#manage-containers has some tips
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Marcus Ly [Can I install it on any phone?], install what on any phone?
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> Anbox
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah anbox needs special kernel modules and every phone has an unique kernel
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so every phone needs to be prepared individually before it can be installed
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> Ohhh
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> Should I install ubports on my Xperia xz2 or should I buy nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you can try to port you xz2 by following docs.halium.org and if it can support gsi you know where to ask
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> buying and installing a nexus would just quicker i suppose
<ubptgbot> <Marcus Ly> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @Fuseteam [ah anbox needs special kernel modules and every phone has an unique kernel], to install anbox, do I need to connect my phone to my computer? It seems very complicated to install it
<ubptgbot> Eshanbd6 was added by: Eshanbd6
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> no, the adb you use on phone to conect to anbox on the phone
<ubptgbot> Asmalldharma was added by: Asmalldharma
<ubptgbot> LostVX was added by: LostVX
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Hi
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Power button doesn't work at 3.18 kernel patched halium ubports gsi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please keep the discussion about porting in the porting groups and don't cross-post
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> [Edit] Power button doesn't work at 3.18 halium patched kernel ubports gsi
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> @dohbee [please keep the discussion about porting in the porting groups and don't cross-p …], Isn't this about porting?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this group is general ubports discussion. the halium group where you also asked the question is about porting
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Oky thx
<ubptgbot> Yep Yepperson was added by: Yep Yepperson
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> @Fuseteam [buying and installing a nexus would just quicker i suppose], or a oneplus 1
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> @Fuseteam [buying and installing a nexus would just quicker i suppose], [Edit] or an  oneplus 1
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> btw I was thinking about it
<ubptgbot> <Clouderboi> and i decided that I'll buy an oneplus 1 to install ut on it
#ubports 2020-07-25
<ax562> hi all!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> btw how's battery on the oneplus one guys, someone on youtube claims that the battery is bad
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Fuseteam [btw how's battery on the oneplus one guys, someone on youtube claims that the ba …], You mean the battery in general or on Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I'm just asking because the OPO is old now and so if you just grab one now, the chances are the battery will be pretty bad, but you can get a replacement battery, and it should have a decent life span!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> on ubuntu touch yeah, i should probably link the comment
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it was on that lomiri on desktop video on youtube
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [btw how's battery on the oneplus one guys, someone on youtube claims that the ba …], I was able to get a full day's worth of fairly heavy use out of mine on UT.  It would take a bit to recharge though
<ubptgbot> Matti Pulakka was added by: Matti Pulakka
<ubptgbot> BeidicLlamama was added by: BeidicLlamama
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [on ubuntu touch yeah, i should probably link the comment], In general the battery is okish, I have mine for max 36hrs before charge. But lately it got weaker. People should not complain like this, you never know if its the age if the battery, a noisy wifi or other reasons that prevent deep sleep
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Libertine containers now are available to pinephone on ut
<ubptgbot> <sarung bolong> is there Utouch ported to samsung a310f
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> Will the core be changed to turbo?  In China, an update was released to android 7.X.X, as I understand it, the kernel has also changed
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> [Edit] Will the kernel be changed to turbo?  In China, an update was released to android 7.X.X, as I understand it, the kernel has also changed
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> [Edit] Will the kernel be changed on turbo?  In China, an update was released to android 7.X.X, as I understand it, the kernel has also changed
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @sarung bolong [is there Utouch ported to samsung a310f], Have you checked here?  Supported Devices: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> Roker2 was added by: Roker2
<ubptgbot> <Roker2> Hi! Did somebody make programs on Go and QML for UBports?
<ubptgbot> <Roker2> I don't understand how to get text from TextInput.
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> firefox   desktop vesion thingy works on all them posh vesions
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @Roker2 [Hi! Did somebody make programs on Go and QML for UBports?], @nanu_c
<ubptgbot> <Roker2> I understood. To need define onEditingFinished in TextInput … As example …             TextInput { …                 id: login …                 text: "Text" …                 color: 'red' …                 Layout.alignment: Qt.AlignCenter …                 onEditingFinished: { u.login = login.text } …             }
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Have a look at Axolotl source code. That uses go.
<ubptgbot> <Roker2> @Danfro [Have a look at Axolotl source code. That uses go.], Is it in github or else?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Roker2 [Is it in github or else?], https://github.com/nanu-c/axolotl
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Btw. a good way to quickly find the source code for apps is to have a look at their OpenStore page.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Most apps provide links there.
<ubptgbot> <Fran> after switching between channels in pinephone, nothing happens, and after reboot it goes back to the previous channel, is there a work around?
<ubptgbot> <Roker2> Good, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> And on OpenStore website you can search for keywords like python or go. It does yield results - sometimes. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Have fun.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fran [after switching between channels in pinephone, nothing happens, and after reboot …], Maybe best ask in @utonpine group.
<ubptgbot> <Roker2> I didn't know programs store in UBports. I didn't use UBports :D
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> There is always something to learn, something new to discover. 😎
<ubptgbot> <Roker2> @Danfro [There is always something to learn, something new to discover. 😎], Oh, yes. … I try to make program without knowledges about QML XD. It is good way to learn QML.
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Fran [after switching between channels in pinephone, nothing happens, and after reboot …], Clean flash
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [I was able to get a full day's worth of fairly heavy use out of mine on UT.  It …], Must be an issue with his device then
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [In general the battery is okish, I have mine for max 36hrs before charge. But la …], Yeah true but people be complaining anyways
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Jaymz665 [Will the kernel be changed on turbo?  In China, an update was released to androi …], Turbo is difficult to flash but also difficult to haliumize due to it being under a canonical-meizu nda iirc
<ubptgbot> <ma ma> i do not complain ;) with moderate use of wifi and stuff and a new battery i get 3 days of my nexus 4!! love UT!!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I can get week out of my ut with minimal use xD
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I hardly make it a day on my Xperia X with mobile data on and chatting along with Teleports. :-|
<roo^y> an analogy ..of win10 being free **would be like if iphone gave away a new model for free (after all the years people kept giving them money for newer models, only for each one turning out to have poor battery life) :D
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Well win10 updates are free
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> But i feel like i'm missing context
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Danfro [I hardly make it a day on my Xperia X with mobile data on and chatting along wit …], that's a different story, UT has great idle battery but not SOT
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Its the device, not UT, true. At least if not comparing to Android.
<ubptgbot> <anibyl> I wish this was true for Pinephone
<ubptgbot> simylight was added by: simylight
<ubptgbot> <simylight> Hello all)
<ubptgbot> <simylight> how i can help our community?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> It deppends: …  you can donate to the project https://ubports.com/es/donate … You can help developing the OS: https://gitlab.com/ubports?sort=updated_desc  https://github.com/ubports … You can help developing or porting new apps: http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/ … You also can help translating or testing
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> For making custom ROM's and messing with Android Google's pixel phone is the best
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> But what about ubtouch and pixel series phones
<ubptgbot> <simylight> @j2g2rp [It deppends: …  you can donate to the project https://ubports.com/es/donate … You ca …], there are bugs that I found on my phone, as well as things that I would like to advise to add to make the system better, where i can send that?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> if they are related to the system you should search the component in gitlab or github, search if there is an opened issue and if there isn't an issue open openning a new issue
<ubptgbot> <Venji10> Is there any documentation about building a qt plugin for UT? I know there is clickable, but can I use that for something without GUI too?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @simylight [there are bugs that I found on my phone, as well as things that I would like to …], you can also attach some information like logs in the issue
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [But what about ubtouch and pixel series phones], there is a port in progress for the Pixel 3A
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @TotalSonic [there is a port in progress for the Pixel 3A], There's even an initial release on XDA and the UBports forums: https://forum.xda-developers.com/pixel-3a/development/rom-ubuntu-touch-google-pixel-3a-t4134597
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @fredldotme [There's even an initial release on XDA and the UBports forums: https://forum.xda …], What are your feelings about ut on the pixel 3a? Can you compare it with the mx4?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> I'm the one working on the port for the 3a, but honestly: apart from missing GPS right now it's much better than the MX4, especially the performance is top notch.
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> I want to switch from my mx4 to a newer device. Pixel 3a or one plus 6 are my favorites
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Well not everything is working right now, so currently you might be still better off just using the MX4 until you can't deal with it anymore. But I'm working on finishing up the port when I have some time available.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @stefwe [I want to switch from my mx4 to a newer device. Pixel 3a or one plus 6 are my fa …], Me too, my MX4 has been acting up for probably half a year now. One moment it's fine, another moment, apps open a long time and the UI really stutters and slow 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm considering Xperia X but s far it's a bit hard to find a good deal an this pandemic makes it hard to deal with sellers
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Also keep in mind that using either the 3a or the X gets you to use either devel or edge, no stable channel atm. Which can be a deal breaker, considering we're currently experiencing issues with QtWebEngine on those channels.
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @Javacookies [Me too, my MX4 has been acting up for probably half a year now. One moment it's …], I have problems with the touch. Sometimes it is impossible to make input. Only a hard reboot make it usable again
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @fredldotme [Also keep in mind that using either the 3a or the X gets you to use either devel …], Oh really? I thought Xperia X is somewhat already on the same level as the usual devices like Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Javacookies [Oh really? I thought Xperia X is somewhat already on the same level as the usual …], Just because the port itself has progressed in a certain way doesn't mean it has official stable branch support, sadly.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> It's a matter of finishing up the arm64 work and making a system-image stable branch for it.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> in any case at least UT is progessing well on those devices unlikr my HTC 10 which I thought will get momentum and I thought I could try myself 😅 … so good job and good luck with yor work
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @fredldotme [It's a matter of finishing up the arm64 work and making a system-image stable br …], Can't wait! :)
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's so great to see many ports that actually works with a few missing features. I know the Pinephone is ideal but I think Android devices ports is still a good thing for UT moving forward
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [it's so great to see many ports that actually works with a few missing features. …], It's veeery important. More ports is the way to go from my point of view
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> It's something we've talked about in our porting podcast (or "portcast") and still, there are more Android devices than mainline ones, we still need to tackle them if we want more exposure.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> exactly
<ubptgbot> qtstm32fan was added by: qtstm32fan
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @fredldotme [I'm the one working on the port for the 3a, but honestly: apart from missing GPS …], I notice for the OP3 GSI too. Pretty nice.
<ubptgbot> <Blackoverflow> Is /dev/loop0 suppost to be 100% used or was that me hacking?
<ubptgbot> EeshanShukla was added by: EeshanShukla
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the rootfs is readonly yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is an image which is loopback mounted, and you cannot write to it normally
#ubports 2020-07-26
<ubptgbot> <hacker1024> @fredldotme [It's something we've talked about in our porting podcast (or "portcast") and sti …], You have a porting podcast? Where can we find it?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> soundcloud was the last time i saw a porting podcast
<ubptgbot> Louisejq was added by: Louisejq
<ubptgbot> @UNKNOWN was added by: @UNKNOWN
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> Does ubtouch collect any data
<ubptgbot> <KaiLoveLinux> No it does not, I put several hours of research into it too. I can confirm, that UBTouch does NOT collect data, thats more than even Ubuntu itself can do tbh
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> In Ubuntu 16.04 it has been shipped with Amazon based trackers and app,
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> @KaiLoveLinux [No it does not, I put several hours of research into it too. I can confirm, that …], On what basis are you telling this
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [In Ubuntu 16.04 it has been shipped with Amazon based trackers and app,], No
<ubptgbot> <KaiLoveLinux> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [On what basis are you telling this], Network tracking from both a pinephone leant by a friend and a VM
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> @dohbee [No], There is an Amazon web application on 16.04 LTS
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x2340) https://irc.ubports.com/qx7WnXKB.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> My phone ignored the fact that Ive been charging it for last 10 hours
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Baterry icon was green
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> network-manager-openvpn-gnome isn't provided by default on any Ubuntu flavour, right?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [<reply to media>], Thats nothing, you should see battery graphs from some years ago. It can also do the time warp ;)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [Thats nothing, you should see battery graphs from some years ago. It can also do …], It didnt
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Its actually 11% now
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Twrp confirmed
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Okay then its a hardware issue. Did you drop your phone recently?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I didnt
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Because I had the case where a cable got loose after a drop. Reconnecting it fixed charging again
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I mean look at the chart, thr line is straight, when it would be disconnected it should go down about 10% over night
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> It means that it have received the power from cable
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (and baterry ison was green)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If it does not charge in twrp this bad news. Because twrp uses vanilla Android charging, it has nothing to do with Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [If it does not charge in twrp this bad news. Because twrp uses vanilla Android c …], It charge now
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> After a reboot and reconnevtion of cable it started charging
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> But at night it didnt charge a single %
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok but still, Ubuntu Touch does nothing with charging, this is just a kernel driver. Which device is it
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Oneplus 6t github.com/ubports-oneplus6
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [Oneplus 6t github.com/ubports-oneplus6], Cant say much about it, since still work in progress. You can expect such issues in this state
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Yeah, but I daily drive it since about a month and I didnt had issue like that.. I've just wanted to say that it happened
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [Ok but still, Ubuntu Touch does nothing with charging, this is just a kernel dri …], Repowerd can't “deny” the charging?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [Yeah, but I daily drive it since about a month and I didnt had issue like that.. …], You need to tell the porter. Also, try to capture dmesg log next time, as it might show relevant infos
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [Repowerd can't “deny” the charging?], No.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its just reacting on events
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [You need to tell the porter. Also, try to capture dmesg log next time, as it mig …], Sadly I'm the porter :(
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ah lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dmesg is your friend :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Also, please move this discussion to porting group, its OT here
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Oh, okay.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan [network-manager-openvpn-gnome isn't provided by default on any Ubuntu flavour, r …], Btw, yes this question does have UT-specific bearing.
<ubptgbot> <Verevka86> @mrcyjanek [Repowerd can't “deny” the charging?], https://github.com/UbPorts-sagit/android_kernel_xiaomi_msm8998/commit/9c77e07472add345717fdaf2d828c36cff5d5799
<ubptgbot> <Verevka86> Fix charging halium9.0
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> <3 thanks, I'll check it now
<ubptgbot> Amitkranand was added by: Amitkranand
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @hacker1024 [You have a porting podcast? Where can we find it?], On the UBports Soundcloud, the last episode is quite some months old now, maybe we should do another one.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @fredldotme [On the UBports Soundcloud, the last episode is quite some months old now, maybe …], Uh yeah lets do it
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> Finally I got sound Clo
<ubptgbot> <hacker1024> @fredldotme [On the UBports Soundcloud, the last episode is quite some months old now, maybe …], Found it, thanks
<ubptgbot> <hacker1024> @Flohack [Uh yeah lets do it], I'd love to hear about Halium-9 and 64 bit rootfs progress
<ubptgbot> <hacker1024> It's a shame that it's so hard to port to newer devices
<ubptgbot> <ma ma> hey there, if i close teleports by swiping it up, how is it running in the backround, cause it gives me notifications about new messages? or more general: is there a differenc in swiping an app up and really quitting it?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @hacker1024 [I'd love to hear about Halium-9 and 64 bit rootfs progress], what is your issue that is solved by 64-bit rootfs?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Volla Phone is Halium 9/arm64 rootfs though
<ubptgbot> <hacker1024> @NotKit [what is your issue that is solved by 64-bit rootfs?], I don't have an issue, it would just be better
<ubptgbot> <hacker1024> aarch64 has more registers available for userspace programs
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I meant that aarch64 rootfs is available, but it is more a topic for Porting group
<ubptgbot> <hacker1024> @NotKit [I meant that aarch64 rootfs is available, but it is more a topic for Porting gro …], Available where though? I couldn't find one. Also, I was replying to a message about a porting podcast
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @ma ma [hey there, if i close teleports by swiping it up, how is it running in the backr …], bump, I didn't found anything about daemons in api-docs.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ma ma [hey there, if i close teleports by swiping it up, how is it running in the backr …], Its a push service, the app is closed, but the push client receives messagea from the server. Its a system function, generic
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [bump, I didn't found anything about daemons in api-docs.], The daemon is in ubuntu-push repo in case anyone is interested
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [The daemon is in ubuntu-push repo in case anyone is interested], I'll take look at it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> An App just registers for push on startup
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So the push client gives a token and this we send to telegram.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So they send notifications with the token and then our push server can map it to the device
<ubptgbot> Viraj175 was added by: Viraj175
<ubptgbot> Pepper_Hug was added by: Pepper_Hug
<ubptgbot> <ma ma> @Flohack [An App just registers for push on startup], ok i think i get it. i guess all installed apps do it on startup of the system (not on startup of the app). thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ma ma [ok i think i get it. i guess all installed apps do it on startup of the system ( …], Actually only on startup, but servers usually remember the token for some time. So even if the app is off for some time you will still get push msgs
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Wait
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [So they send notifications with the token and then our push server can map it to …], Push server have access to my telegram messages?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [Push server have access to my telegram messages?], Yes
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Oh
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You can turn it off but thats currently how it works
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> hm ok
<ubptgbot> KIEK13 was added by: KIEK13
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Same for tg push notification on Android served by google
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Small little postcards
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> Anyone know if Sturm reader has book marks or some way of restarting at the last page you read?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^ It has the latter, yes.
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> How do you turn it on then?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It just restarts there as soon as you reopen the file for the book.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [There is an Amazon web application on 16.04 LTS], There are no amazon trackers. And Ubuntu Touch does not use unity7 or its scopes
<ubptgbot> <Ben> Have an Pixel XL One. It is not in the supported list, but will it work with UT? A Nexus 5 will arrive next days but maybe I can use the Pixel?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ben [Have an Pixel XL One. It is not in the supported list, but will it work with UT? …], @fredldotme
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/nSntzEO6.png 😍😍
<ubptgbot> <Ben> @Flohack [@fredldotme], THX, just wrote him
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Ben [THX, just wrote him], I'm working on the Pixel 3a. I remember someone working on a port for the original Pixel in the @Halium group. Maybe you should ask there.
<ubptgbot> OleOnit was added by: OleOnit
<ubptgbot> <anibyl> Does Nextcloud integration work?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @anibyl [Does Nextcloud integration work?], Works for calendar. Although only manual sync. There are some apps in OpenStore to sync files and notes. Contacts does only work via a script that you would need to configure manually.
<ubptgbot> <DigiWizKid> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Bv7jM1oY.png
<ubptgbot> <DigiWizKid> this is the problem ^
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> @TartanSpartan [It just restarts there as soon as you reopen the file for the book.], Hmm wonder if there's a problem with it on the BQ tablet then because it seems a bit hit and miss on mine.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I mean, it can lose it's place like if you "abuse" it by spamming forward or backwards really fast (say to skim read or find a page you were looking for in that fashion), or if there's a memory leak with too many other apps open it'll also lose it's place by a few pages that way.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Have you been doing either of those things? If not, yeah then it might be a bug I'm unaware of (my M10 is still on Vivid).
<ubptgbot> <simylight> Hello everyone, I found a bug, When you start music or video in the browser, the phone starts beeping until you lock the screen
<ubptgbot> Justus was added by: Justus
<ubptgbot> wrobell was added by: wrobell
<ubptgbot> RodrigoErazoHermosilla was added by: RodrigoErazoHermosilla
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> @TartanSpartan [I mean, it can lose it's place like if you "abuse" it by spamming forward or bac …], OK Thanks, I'll give it another try
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/f69m54Kt.webp
